# Oberon Official Thread: ordering closed for holiday deadline/good news



## OberonDesign.com

*Oberon Design Official Thread--UPDATE 12/12/2011: Oberon Holiday Shipping Info URGENT 
--Click here for latest Info!!!!
*

*NEW! For Updates about Oberon Designs Sleeves annd Covers for the new Kindles announced September 28, 2011, please see this post (update posted 10/21/11)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.msg1391698.html#msg1391698
*

We have been busy here at Oberon with so many orders and we stopped to read some of your comments. I just wanted to say Thank You!

For your support, your orders, your suggestions.. and working with us during our annual time off.

As many of you know we are a small company (Everything is made here in the U.S.A.) and we are family owned. We take great pride in what we do and are thrilled that YOU are thrilled.

We just wanted to stop by and let you know.. you are appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## disneygal

I am new to the boards and because of these boards I ordered a case from you yesterday.  If it wasn't for this board I would not have done so and am so glad I did.  The customer service I received yesterday over the phone from your company was amazing!! I am looking forward to receiving my new Oberon cover.


----------



## mistyd107

Maybe one of these days I'll bite the bullet the Wild Rose in Blue is calling my name I'm just wondering how long I can ignore it....Especially with 3 covers I  ABSOLUTELY LOVE.  I do want to say thanks though both times I have spoken to Don he has been wonderful


----------



## RhondaRN

Thank YOU!  I ordered mine a few days ago and I know from reading this board that they are WELL worth the wait!!  Also, like someone mentioned, if not for this board I would not have known about the Oberon covers, but I am very new to Kindle.


----------



## 908tracy

You are quite welcome!

Oberon in my opinion is the creme de la creme of Kindle covers. Even after all of the recommendations I can honestly say my Oberon far exceeded my expectations once it was in my hands. Keep up the great work!! Only problem is they seem to be like Lay's potato chips....you can't have just one!

Thank you for turning out such high quality craftsmanship. =)


----------



## lulucello

I'd like to extend a special thank you to Becca for working with me regarding shipping time and ensuring that my cover was completed and reached its  US destination in time to catch a ride to Mexico, where I live.  My friend should arrive with my Celtic Hounds this weekend.  I can't wait!  Thanks Becca and all the staff at Oberon.  You're the greatest!
Judith in Mexico


----------



## cheerio

OberonDesign.com - thanks for joining KB and helping us out


----------



## BlueQuill

MistyD--I just ordered the Wild Roses in blue and LOVE it! Actually, I ordered the design in both the red and blue, planning to keep one and give the other as a gift. I normally go for the red--I already have the Gingko in red and still love it too--but the blue for the Wild Roses design is just something special and different. When I opened the box and my daughter saw it, she said, "oohh, midnight roses!" So the blue is mine!


----------



## mistyd107

BlueQuill said:


> MistyD--I just ordered the Wild Roses in blue and LOVE it! Actually, I ordered the design in both the red and blue, planning to keep one and give the other as a gift. I normally go for the red--I already have the Gingko in red and still love it too--but the blue for the Wild Roses design is just something special and different. When I opened the box and my daughter saw it, she said, "oohh, midnight roses!" So the blue is mine!


I'm sure I'll give in but it won't be till may or so a happy birthday to me/happy totally debt free gift to myself but my biggest fear is that I take the plunge and shortly after the k3 comes out or something. Its funny the oberons are gorgeous but until the Wild Rose in blue hit I'd feel the urge and after a bit and it would fade, but this just keeps pulling at me


----------



## hudsonam

I just found the design that would make me take the plunge and place an order, but it's not in a Kindle cover.   Is there any chance the Iris will ever be made into a Kindle cover? Or can it be custom made?

ETA: Your covers are stunning!


----------



## khrunner

I ordered the Tree of Life cover for my daughter's SO for Christmas.  He LOVED it.  His second reaction (after WOW) was "you mean they make other stuff?"  I directed him to the website.  Thanks for your wonderful product and excellent service.

KH


----------



## loca

Good of you guys of being available and bringing good customer support.


----------



## robjond

We should be thanking you for the fantastic product that you create.  Because of this KB and all of the enablers here (LOL) I ordered my Avenue of Trees in Taupe 2 months ago.  I love it and always spread the word that it is a beautiful product that will last a lifetime (or far outlast my kindle I'm sure!).


----------



## eldereno

I received the orders I made today.  I am in love with everything!  I got the hummingbird card case for myself, a celtic knot card case for a friend, a hummingbird bookmark for myself and a celtic cross bookmark for a friend, a tree of life K2 case, a beach small journal and a three graces large journal (all for me).  All beautiful!  BUT did you notice the hummingbird theme earlier?  Just saw that on this very same board someone was smart enough to contact you and arrange a K2 case made with the hummingbird design!!!!!  Now I want one of those!  And I thought I could order only what was offered on the webpage!  What to do....what to do....what to do.....


----------



## GinnyB

I am just thrilled - actually beyond thrilled with my cover. Just today in my vanpool several folks commented on it (Da Vinci in saddle) so it was passed around the van. 

I know you'll be getting more orders from me! (I loved the celtic Amulet!)


----------



## eldereno

Hey, Oberon.....there have been many comments and questions here.  Time to respond!!!!!  So many here love your products, including myself.  We, who are known supporters of you products and are very likely want to buy more, want you to respond to our questions.


----------



## cheerio

Now that you say that, i haven't seen a post from them in a while


----------



## pomlover2586

well I for one would love it if they became regular posters.....we'd love to get our questions answered.


----------



## Cillasi

I have the ROH in purple for my Kindle1.  I bought a purple Iris large journal for my niece and liked it so much, I bought a red hummingbird large journal for myself along with the hummingbird book mark.  Now I'm looking at the checkbook covers and tote bags.  Is there a 12-step program?


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I'm getting ready to maybe place an Oberon order, but I _really_ want the Iris design, and I haven't heard back from them about it. Does anyone know how long it usually takes them to respond to emails?

ETA: I heard back from Becca at Oberon and she said they would put my request in their wish list folder, and that they usually release new designs in the spring.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Hello everyone! Brendan and I wanted to send a special message thanking all of you for supporting us so generously in 2009, for your wonderful appreciation, suggestions and your efforts to spread the word! We can’t express how energizing it is to bask in your praise and of course, fix our mistakes! 



Just a note too on the hot topic of colors and images. Until 2009 Oberon Design’s reputation was based on our long history of selling journal covers. We were known as a journal company. We’ve been building up our image library for twenty five years. This is why there are more image choices for journals than e reader covers. On average it costs us several thousand dollars to get a new image off the ground and half that to add an image to a new product. We have to sell a whole bunch of covers to recoup this cost. This is why we may freely offer new images on popular items but not on less popular ones. In other words, new images have to earn their way. 

Typically, we offer two to four new images a year and test them for popularity. New images for 2010 will be released in the late spring. We are in the process of a website upgrade, adding a 3rd color choice to e reader covers and showing all 3 color choices on the buy pages of all our leather products. Remember that color settings on computer monitors are very different, so we can’t guarantee that what you see on your screen will match your cover exactly, though in most instances it’s very close! I hope this clarifies some of your questions. Thank you again everyone!! 

Becca


----------



## mistyd107

interested to see the new designs but selfishly I hope the wild rose design doesn't go anywhere for a few months.  I hope to order it in blue very soon


----------



## OberonDesign.com

PLEASE NOTE THIS MESSAGE HAS BEEN ADDED TO AN OLD THREAD, PLEASE START BACKWARDS TO SEE THE NEW INFO.. THANKS!
9/9, 2010


----------



## 911jason

Cool! Look forward to seeing the new stuff! =)


----------



## OberonDesign.com

PLEASE NOTE THIS NEW INFORMATION HAS BEEN ADDED TO A PREVIOUS THREAD.. PLEASE START FROM THE BACK AND WORK YOUR WAY FORWARD FOR INFO.. THANKS


----------



## lulucello

Can you give us any hints about the "different things in the pipeline"?  
Judith


----------



## Trilby

I love what they're doing with the site, love seeing the covers that I like in the different colors! Now it's really hard to decide on which one I want! lol


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Judith 

I would love too but some of it will stay and some will go.. I can tell you we are testing out new colors that we have not seen before and some possible new designs.. again nothing is set in stone yet so we have to see what sticks so to speak.. things we can make consistantly and well.  I promise as soon as we have the info you will as well


----------



## mlewis78

I see some color additions on the Oberon website now.  Black has been added to the Roses and DaVinci covers.  I'm still looking, but I suggest that Oberon fans take a look at the website.  From the messages from Oberon here, this is probably just the beginning of some changes.  Some of the covers have a selection of 3 colors.


----------



## mlewis78

After re-reading the original post in this thread by Oberon's representative, I realize that maybe what is up right now will be changed on Monday.

I do like Wild Rose in Black and Tree of Life in Wine.  I don't have any Oberon covers in these colors.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Exactly!! What you see now may change. We are hoping to have it all in place by Tuesday.. So. Be aware changes are in the works .. Thanks for understanding. As soon as it's complete I will post it here.


----------



## Carol Collett

I love seeing the cover in different colors. Of course, that means I'm going to have to get a second job to support my addiction...uh I mean habit!    Eventually I'm going to have to have Raven-love it in black!


----------



## puglover333

The price of the DX cover went up to $130


----------



## DaisyMama

I have been hoping for Seaside to be available as a K2 cover.  (in Taupe!)

I was on the website yesterday and didn't see Seaside ANYWHERE (even in the journals, which is how I've always heard of people buying it).  I know Taupe is being discontinued, but is Seaside being discontinued as a design? 

Thanks!


----------



## drenee

DaisyMama, if I'm understanding what Oberon is saying correctly, what we're seeing on the site this weekend will not be the same as what is there by the beginning of the week.  So if Seaside is missing now, it may be back this week.  
deb


----------



## Anne

I cannot wait to see what all the changes will be.


----------



## MAGreen

How exciting! I am really looking forward to the new stuff!


----------



## MINImum

I see the peacock cover in purple. That would be awesome if it stays. 

It's so nice to be able to see the covers in their actual color choices. I've had my eye on River Garden forever but always wondered what it would look like in saddle, now they actually show it. (And for the record, I like it better in red.)

Oh Oberon, why do you tempt me so?


----------



## MarthaT

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## angelad

puglover333 said:


> The price of the DX cover went up to $130


OUch, that's terrible.


----------



## cheerio

wow


----------



## JeffM

It's been at $130 for at least 3 weeks now. That's what I paid for mine. Steep for sure. Great product though.


----------



## dpinmd

Is there any chance of Oberon someday making a "flip style" cover in addition to the "book style" ones?  I visit the site to drool over their gorgeous designs on a regular basis, but I LOVE the feel of a flip style cover, and have gotten quite spoiled by the ability to prop my Kindle on a table or desk for hands free reading!  I'd buy a flip style Oberon in a heartbeat, but I've been hesitant to buy one of the book style ones because I don't know if the beauty/quality they offer is enough of a trade-off for giving up the comfort/convenience of my flip style M-Edge Platform.


----------



## Anne

When will they be finished making the changes?


----------



## drenee

The OP said early next week.  I guess that could be anywhere from today to Wednesday.  
Hard to wait to see what the changes are going to be.
deb


----------



## bkw

So far no changes on the DX page.  I should know, I have the whole thing memorized.


----------



## lulucello

Dpinmd-
Today for the first time I decided to rotate the screen on my Kindle to landscape mode. I have an Oberon cover that worked really well as a flip-style case when turned on its side. I rotated the screen so that the keypad was on the left side. I used the _next page, prev page_ buttons on top of the screen to change pages. The firmness of my Oberon Celtic Hounds offered a really stable platform for reading while eating lunch.

That said, I was eating outside at the picnic table, so the cover didn't slip open. It stayed the way I propped it. I found I could stop it from slipping on my highly-polished desk if I put the charm with the elastic behind the cover so the front cover was pushed up against the charm. Sorry I can't post a picture.
Judith


----------



## njsweetp

Oh I can't wait to see the new stuff, but on the other hand I'm not   It took me sooooo long
to decide on which Oberon to get and now if I see new options it might tempt me to get another....


----------



## carebear

dpinmd said:


> Is there any chance of Oberon someday making a "flip style" cover in addition to the "book style" ones? I visit the site to drool over their gorgeous designs on a regular basis, but I LOVE the feel of a flip style cover, and have gotten quite spoiled by the ability to prop my Kindle on a table or desk for hands free reading! I'd buy a flip style Oberon in a heartbeat, but I've been hesitant to buy one of the book style ones because I don't know if the beauty/quality they offer is enough of a trade-off for giving up the comfort/convenience of my flip style M-Edge Platform.


I asked them a couple of months ago and they were not planning on it. However, if enough of us ask, they may consider it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I'm already lusting over the Green "Avenue of Trees". Sigh...there goes another $75 to Oberon.


----------



## Vicki G.

lulucello said:


> Dpinmd-
> Today for the first time I decided to rotate the screen on my Kindle to landscape mode. I have an Oberon cover that worked really well as a flip-style case when turned on its side. I rotated the screen so that the keypad was on the left side. I used the _next page, prev page_ buttons on top of the screen to change pages. The firmness of my Oberon Celtic Hounds offered a really stable platform for reading while eating lunch.
> 
> That said, I was eating outside at the picnic table, so the cover didn't slip open. It stayed the way I propped it. I found I could stop it from slipping on my highly-polished desk if I put the charm with the elastic behind the cover so the front cover was pushed up against the charm. Sorry I can't post a picture.
> Judith


I just tried it and it works beautifully. Put another item from my desk behind it to stop it from sliding and VOILA!!! 

P.S. The Oberon also stands up in the portrait mode although the reading angle isn't as comfortable to my eyes. It doesn't slide at all in that orientation.


----------



## kevindorsey

njsweetp said:


> Oh I can't wait to see the new stuff, but on the other hand I'm not  It took me sooooo long
> to decide on which Oberon to get and now if I see new options it might tempt me to get another....


Your next decision is bound to be quicker.


----------



## Cardinal

Well, grrrr.  I noticed da Vinci and bold celtic in wine are no longer available.  I was trying to decide between those two.


----------



## kindlek

So, are all the changes and additions to the website complete or is there more to come?


----------



## cheerio

Cardinal said:


> Well, grrrr. I noticed da Vinci and bold celtic in wine are no longer available. I was trying to decide between those two.


got to move quick


----------



## zinnia15

cheerio said:


> got to move quick


No Doubt but I still have to wait till April. I keep checking every day to see if mine is still there. I love the wine da vinci it was a favorite of mine.    It's so sad that they don't have it anymore. If only I didn't have to save for every cover LOL....


----------



## mlewis78

I was also sorry to see the wine no longer being available in some of the designs.  I didn't have plans to buy another cover, but I thought the Da Vinci looked best in wine.


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> I was also sorry to see the wine no longer being available in some of the designs. I didn't have plans to buy another cover, but I thought the Da Vinci looked best in wine.


I have the Da Vinci in Wine for my nook. I love it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, so I am checking the website hoping to see the new colors and designs and not seeing anything new. Can someone tell me what I am missing?

I am hoping to find the Sun in Purple and was excited when I heard there would be new colors. But the Sun is the same two colors. It looked like most of the covers were only available in 2 colors. Clearly I am expecting something different then what is available.


----------



## aislinnteresa

ProfCrash said:


> OK, so I am checking the website hoping to see the new colors and designs and not seeing anything new. Can someone tell me what I am missing?
> 
> I am hoping to find the Sun in Purple and was excited when I heard there would be new colors. But the Sun is the same two colors. It looked like most of the covers were only available in 2 colors. Clearly I am expecting something different then what is available.


What link are you using? I see the Sun available in red, saddle, and purple...

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=951


----------



## MamaProfCrash

K. I thought there might be something wrong. Yeah! That linked worked. No idea what was happening.

OK I see it for the K2 but not the DX or the K1. I have a K1 and I am thinking about a DX. I'll try from home. Maybe my work computers cookies are preventing me from seeing the changes.


----------



## TechBotBoy

Is there meant to be a link in here somewhere?  I want to see what all the fuss is about. 

          - Tbb


----------



## luvmy4brats

My black Wild Rose K2 cover shipped today. Unless it decides to tour the country like my Butterfly cover did, I should have it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Mandy

For those of you who want da Vinci in wine, why not go ahead and call and order it? It's probably not too late!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

New stuff is up.. these are the third colors for the K2.. we are going to work on DX and Journals in the coming weks and wanted to give you all the heads up on the third color choice via K2


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Hi everyone

The website is now complete, we have added a third color choice (and took out some older ones that were not selling well ) for the K2, we will be working on the DX and Journals in the upcoming weeks and have no plans to expand the K1 covers as of now.

We have not added any new designs as of yet, that is a much longer process but hopefully giving you another color choice will allow you to expand  your options.. thanks for your understanding!


----------



## Carol Collett

Thanks. Now the choice is even harder!


----------



## Mandy

Just to clear up what seems to be a popular question, will it be possible to still order the Da Vinci cover in wine?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks

Now all I need is for the DX to drop in price


----------



## KindleChickie

Does anyone have a picture of their Kindle in one of the journals? I saw a really cure journal design, the daffodile one, and would like to know how different it is as compared to the kindle covers.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

No.. I'm sorry but we are no longer making it in wine for several reasons. However we hope some of the new colors will tempt you


----------



## Karma Kindle

I've taken a peek at some of the "new colors".  Is the "chocolate" in a few styles the new color?  Some of the color choices that have been changed seem odd to me -- for example, Peacocks in red -- peacocks have a lot of green in their coloration -- so it seems that one of the greens would have been a lovely and natural choice for peacocks. Chocolate or Navy seems like a better "new" color for the Davinci than Sky Blue (the sky blue, IMO, takes away from the old world elegance of the Davinci -- and I like the sky blue -- just not for the Davinci). But, as always, it's a matter of opinion.  But, suffice it to say my wallet is happy that I'm not sorely tempted by anything (well, except for the Davinci in Black).  Good Luck with them!


----------



## Neo

Karma Kindle said:


> I've taken a peek at some of the "new colors". Is the "chocolate" in a few styles the new color? Some of the color choices that have been changed seem odd to me -- for example, Peacocks in red -- peacocks have a lot of green in their coloration -- so it seems that one of the greens would have been a lovely and natural choice for peacocks. Chocolate or Navy seems like a better "new" color for the Davinci than Sky Blue (the sky blue, IMO, takes away from the old world elegance of the Davinci -- and I like the sky blue -- just not for the Davinci). But, as always, it's a matter of opinion. But, suffice it to say my wallet is happy that I'm not sorely tempted by anything (well, except for the Davinci in Black). Good Luck with them!


I agree with you: I find that there is a lot of saddle now - much more so than before, and well, it's just not my color... Don't really LOVE the new color choices. I was really hoping for a red Tree of Life, or even a fern one. While I like wine, it's just not doing it for me, and I just find it too dark with the ToL design.

So in a way I am disappointed, in another, relieved: no new temptation here, and my wallet too is happy !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I guess a lot of folks like Saddle and green. I can't say either color is at the top of my list of favorite colors but they have to be popular to appear as choices for so many covers.

I am glad to see the Purple Sun, hopefully that will be available for the DX.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are sorry to hear you are not happy, we have tried some of the other color choices and they were neither great sellers or not doable.  All of the choices were based on request made my our customers. We had alot of request for more wine for the Tree of Life 

Red is a color that can be objective.  For example Tree of life in in red did not turn out as we had hoped  the same the same with the fern, however Avenue of Trees and Creek Bed Maple in fern and we strive to make sure we are putting out a product that you will love.



To address some of your comments

We did the Peacock in Green but it did not sell so it was pulled.  We did have it in K2 and a Journal.. we changed the choice to Sky Blue

As far as Chocolate.. this was a color that we pulled totally because sales were less then we have hoped.  However we did have a few requests recently so we brought it back in limited  designs to see if the sales would improve. 

We do hope you find something you like.. We are working on new patterns which I will post here over the weekend which you as customers will be able to vote on.. and in that grouping I hope something catches you eye.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"We are sorry to hear you are not happy, we have tried some of the other color choices and they were neither great sellers or not doable.  All of the choices were based on request made my our customers. We had alot of request for more wine for the Tree of Life 

Red is a color that can be objective.  For example Tree of life in in red did not turn out as we had hoped  the same the same with the fern, however Avenue of Trees and Creek Bed Maple in fern and we strive to make sure we are putting out a product that you will love."

It has to be hard making these decisions. So many people have different ideas of what they want and you cannot make everyone happy. I appreciate your being honest with how you made your choices. It doesn't hurt that one of your choices is something I have been asking for and so I feel special. Or will when I buy a DX so I can get a purple Sun. I have a K1 right now. (grins)


----------



## Winter9

Some beautiful new choices, and it's lovely to finally be able to see every color. That convinced me that I NEED a Forest in Green (finally decided green/fern), but I can't buy them yet. I also like RoH in sky blue, Sky Dragon in sky blue, Celtic Cross in Chocolate, Wild Rose in black or blue and I also love the red butterlfy, and I'm not even fan of red! You guys are the best, at for the time I enjoy my purple butterfly, however I realise I can't wait toooo long for a green Forest,it's absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for the beautiful job you did updating the site and making the colors more true to life; many of us had asked for you to give an example of each style in each color; I'm sure it was no easy task; I really appreciate that you responded to our request; really looking forward to seeing some of the new designs as well. Thank you, Juli


----------



## hudsonam

Beautiful! I've barely had time to enjoy my new AOT in fern, and I want another one!  

ETA: Is the only K2 cover in chocolate the cross?


----------



## zinnia15

I wished they bring in some of the designs that they have for the journals. I love the Triskellion Knot, the iris, and the thistle ones. I hope they will make these in to k2 covers. And to bring back taupe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe as they get more Sony and Nook orders they will be able to open the e-book reader covers to all designs.


----------



## junakirii

I currently own Oberon's Celtic Hounds in Saddle; it's beautiful and has already saved my K2 from a mishap.  Thank you, Oberon!  I'd been thinking of purchasing a K2 DaVinci in wine, so am a bit sad to see that option disappear; however, it's those Celtic designs that I love most.  Since we seem to be making suggestions, it would be nice if, some day, the K2 could be available in Celtic Diamond (in wine!).  Of course, the Icon journals in Lotus and Dragonfly are also lovely... 

For the record, Oberon products, customer service, and communication are impeccable.


----------



## Neo

OberonDesign.com said:


> We are sorry to hear you are not happy, we have tried some of the other color choices and they were neither great sellers or not doable. All of the choices were based on request made my our customers. We had alot of request for more wine for the Tree of Life
> 
> Red is a color that can be objective. For example Tree of life in in red did not turn out as we had hoped the same the same with the fern, however Avenue of Trees and Creek Bed Maple in fern and we strive to make sure we are putting out a product that you will love.


I fully understand that you can't please everyone, and that you have to make decisions on which colors to choose for which designs - and obviously you have objective criteria to base them on. I also think it super nice of you to come on these boards and address all our concerns and take the time to read us: thank you for that, beautiful products, and amazing CS 

As you say, maybe something will pop at me from the new designs? In the meantime, I will continue enjoying my fern forest


----------



## cheerio

OberonDesign.com said:


> No.. I'm sorry but we are no longer making it in wine for several reasons. However we hope some of the new colors will tempt you


bummer


----------



## zinnia15

cheerio said:


> bummer


*sighs***** Just not quick enough.


----------



## Pushka

junakirii said:


> For the record, Oberon products, customer service, and communication are impeccable.


For the record, _some_ have found that customer service, and communication are impeccable, others have been less than happy with it.


----------



## auntmarge

I saw the Tree of Life in wine a couple of days ago and fell in love.  And it's already on its way.  Thanks, Oberon!!!

Now I have to find a new skin.....


----------



## sarangi

you have done good work on your website. great job.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Pushka

I don't know what to tell you.. we are a very small family run company.. We don't have a huge staff, we handle the problems personally when they come in.. To my knowledge if someone is unhappy it has been dealt with and people seem to be pleased.  We don't route people off in different directions or other departments (we ARE the other department).  

We have noticed from time to time.. people will vent here or somewhere online LONG before they bring the problem to our attention and we can't fix what we are not aware of.  But for every issue that comes in we handle it to the best of our abilities and resources. It is all we can do and we strive to keep the customers happy.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

... Okay gang.. this coming week we will be posting a few mock up designs for you to vote on.  We have a few in the works.. I am hoping to have them posted here by tomorrow or Tuesday at the lastest.  KEEP IN MIND these designs are prototypes which means we do NOT have final color ideas yet and the buttons MAY NOT be the ones we decide on so you will just be looking at the design.  We hop you like them and wanted to give you a heads up on whats coming your way!


----------



## Ruby296

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## kdawna

Wonderful! I have been waiting on this to order one.
  Brenda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks so much for asking for our input!  Y'all are the greatest!

Betsy


----------



## Jecca

Very exciting! I have a question though. How long between when you post them for feedback and when you'll have them available for sale?


----------



## GinnyB

I hope there's a PARROT design! If so, it will break my bank account!


----------



## ayuryogini

Can't wait! I hope there is more in Purple!!


----------



## Carol Collett

How exciting! Can't wait to see what you have in store.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We're excited to see what you have to show us. My daughter is getting a new Kindle in a couple of months and is looking forward to picking out an Oberon. (She's already talking about stealing my black Wild Rose!)


----------



## Anne

I cannot wait to see the new designs and vote


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> We're excited to see what you have to show us. My daughter is getting a new Kindle in a couple of months and is looking forward to picking out an Oberon. (She's already talking about stealing my black Wild Rose!)


I am so excited for your daughter getting a Kindle in a couple of months.


----------



## zinnia15

looking forward to the new stuff and interested to see what you have. Thanks for keeping us posted!!!Cheers can't wait....I love to see more in taupe


----------



## Carol Collett

Hmmm...Celtic Cross in chocolate is wonderful! Love all the Celtic designs. Leaning toward World Tree, but waiting on the new designs before I thing too hard about it. And, gotta save up some disposable income.


----------



## luvmy4brats

zinnia15 said:


> looking forward to the new stuff and interested to see what you have. Thanks for keeping us posted!!!Cheers can't wait....I love to see more in taupe


they've discontunued taupe 



Anne said:


> I am so excited for your daughter getting a Kindle in a couple of months.


We are too. She sold her Kindle to get an iPhone and just doesn't enjoy reading on it as much. My next oldest may also be getting a Kindle for her 13th birthday in June, we're just not sure yet.


----------



## Merlilu

I'm so on the fence (toppling over to the other side) about buying an Oberon case.  I want one so bad it hurts.  Hardest thing to do is choose which one.  Now - you've made it even harder LOL!!!! Thanks so much for listening to our input. The new web design is great.


----------



## raven312

GinnyB said:


> I hope there's a PARROT design! If so, it will break my bank account!


+1 I've had parrots for the last 25 yrs and think they're beautiful.


----------



## zinnia15

luvmy4brats said:


> they've discontunued taupe


O that is so sad  thanks for letting me know... I saw AOT in Taupe in photos posted here and loved it, was it yours? Well maybe the Seaside in a blue or a wine? Lets hope they don't discontinue Wine like they have with the da vinci.


----------



## luvmy4brats

zinnia15 said:


> O that is so sad  thanks for letting me know... I saw AOT in Taupe in photos posted here and loved it, was it yours? Well maybe the Seaside in a blue or a wine? Lets hope they don't discontinue Wine like they have with the da vinci.


No. It wasn't mine. I had been hoping for a taupe seaside. The AOT just isn't my style.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

I can tell you there is no parrot design and we have not made choices on colors. More details tomorrow


----------



## ayuryogini

Merlilu said:


> I'm so on the fence (toppling over to the other side) about buying an Oberon case. I want one so bad it hurts. _ Hardest thing to do is choose which one. Now - you've made it even harder _LOL!!!! Thanks so much for listening to our input. The new web design is great.


Italics mine.
Maybe they've made it EASIER for you!!! There just might be a new design that you love so much, it will be your "toppling" point!

Keep us posted; I love to hear about people getting the cover they love.


----------



## Pushka

Thanks for your response oberon, but I did email you first with the problem, and I received 2 emails; one which showed a lack of concern about my problem (and my distress) and merely said I had not followed your instructions (except the instructions that came with the cover had no mention of this issue) so much so that I felt I was back at school, and another from a different person who was at least appreciative of my issues and concerned by them and offered a couple of suggestions.

Then, even more of a concern, the next day on kindle forum there was a new thread, made at your request by another kb'er, which I found to be very innappropriate in some of its text and basically identified me as at the time I was the only kb'er from the country mentioned.

And after that, no further email followup from Oberon as to the outcome of my issue.

And as far as venting here before contacting you, that did not occur - in fact, I felt that Oberon vented somewhat about me as I did not post here on kb until after Oberon (through another forumite) posted about some of my issues!

Having said that, I think you make a beautiful product, but really, customer service is obviously great for some, if not many, but there are quite clearly some areas of confusion, depending on who responds to our concerns.


----------



## KindleGirl

Can't wait to see the new designs to vote on! I love my covers!


----------



## loca

Oooh..how exciting


----------



## luvmy4brats

Since you haven't decided on colors yet can I just say PLEASE reconsider taupe. It's a beautiful color and the pictures on the website didn't do it justice.


----------



## zinnia15

luvmy4brats said:


> Since you haven't decided on colors yet can I just say PLEASE reconsider taupe. It's a beautiful color and the pictures on the website didn't do it justice.


 ^^^yes thanks for saying that photos on here give you such a better idea. Covers in the real world. lol  I thought at first i would never get taupe I have a new outlook on it thanks to people posting pictures...  ^^^^


----------



## mlewis78

Looking forward to the prototypes to vote on.  I hope also that wine will continue to be one of the colors available.  A few of the wine covers were replaced with saddle recently.  

I LOVE the black wild roses.


----------



## Mandy

mlewis78 said:


> Looking forward to the prototypes to vote on. I hope also that wine will continue to be one of the colors available. A few of the wine covers were replaced with saddle recently.
> 
> I LOVE the black wild roses.


Oberon commented in another thread that wine is discontinued. =(


----------



## Anne

Mandy said:


> Oberon commented in another thread that wine is discontinued. =(


I am sorry they are going to discontinue the wine. I have the Da Vinci in wine and its Beautiful.


----------



## ayuryogini

Mandy said:


> Oberon commented in another thread that wine is discontinued. =(


As of right now they have the World Tree in Wine; it's stunning, very Old World; 
I think it may be my next Oberon purchase, but I'm waiting for the new designs;

I think Wine is just discontinued in some designs, e.g. daVinci, but not as a color in general; I could be wrong on this; 
would love an answer from Oberon, if possible, unless someone else knows;

However, looking through their website, they just added Wine as a color choice for the Tree of Life, it's also available as Celtic Hounds & Celtic Cross; 
As far as the Saddle, from what I can tell, it's mostly an additional choice in covers, but didn't replace other colors, in general, at least.


----------



## GinnyB

raven312 said:


> +1 I've had parrots for the last 25 yrs and think they're beautiful.


I'm a sucker for ANYTHING parrot! Nothing is better than holding a fully flighted parrot and hugging and kissing it as it sleeps contentedly in your arms!


----------



## GinnyB

OberonDesign.com said:


> I can tell you there is no parrot design and we have not made choices on colors. More details tomorrow


Well, GOOD -- I can save money! ha ha ha!


----------



## GinnyB

Mandy said:


> Oberon commented in another thread that wine is discontinued. =(


Oh gee!!!!! I'm so glad that I got Celtic Hounds in wine! That is a fabulous color! Now my debate is the dragon and the river garden. Red for the dragon and blue for the river garden? I can't decide!


----------



## GinnyB

As to the service provided by Oberon, I had no idea I had a problem until another person mentioned the identical problem. Not really a problem... more like a design flaw. Once it aired Oberon immediately responded. I was really really pleased with how they handled the situation replacing my case almost immediately and with the flaw corrected! 

Communication was perfect in every regard. I think it's a matter of communication and expectation. It is obvious you have an issue, so I suggest you start open communications with Oberon directly and privately in the hopes you can work out the situation. (I'm not saying you didn't... but this is certainly a good opportunity to re-open communication.) 

I'm sure you don't want your unhappy situation and they surely don't want the bad publicity - at least on on an open forum. 

Good luck. I hope you can work out your issues and concerns. I did and they far exceeded my expectations!


----------



## ayuryogini

Mandy said:


> Oberon commented in another thread that wine is discontinued. =(


To Clarify: Oberon commented in another thread that the *daVinci in Wine* is discontinued, not that the color Wine is discontinued.

They have just recently added Wine as a cover choice for a few covers (see my post above or check the Oberon site).


----------



## Sunshine22

Oh good, my husband will have March madness keeping him busy next week... I'll have this, lol.  I can't wait to see the new possible designs and just wanted to say thank you.  I think it's so cool that you're letting us vote and asking for our input.


----------



## mlewis78

Wine was not discontinued entirely. I just wanted to express here that I hope that they don't discontinue it. I was sorry to see it discontinued for some designs (Da Vinci, for example).


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> Wine was not discontinued entirely. I just wanted to express here that I hope that they don't discontinue it. I was sorry to see it discontinued for some designs (Da Vinci, for example).


I sorry they discontinued the wine for the Da Vinci . It is so beautiful. I am happy I ordered mine when I did.


----------



## Pushka

GinnyB said:


> It is obvious you have an issue, so I suggest you start open communications with Oberon directly and privately in the hopes you can work out the situation. (I'm not saying you didn't... but this is certainly a good opportunity to re-open communication.)


Hi GinnyB, I did have an issue and yes I contacted them privately about it first and not on this forum. After the first two emails from them on the same day (November last year) other than oberon getting someone else to post a thread on this forum about the issue, there has been no further contact from them.


----------



## kwajkat

I would like to see the designs cover both front and back. It really bugs me when only a partial of the full design is used. Same with designs on shirts, jackets etc that are just on the front and it is plain on the back.  I would like to see the whole Wave design and the eastern dragons wrap around. The covers that wrap are just to die for much more so than just the front cover ones. To be fair I do like them all just want to see move wrap around designs.


----------



## Mandy

ayuryogini said:


> To Clarify: Oberon commented in another thread that the *daVinci in Wine* is discontinued, not that the color Wine is discontinued.
> 
> They have just recently added Wine as a cover choice for a few covers (see my post above or check the Oberon site).


Oops, thanks for clearing that up! Rather odd though, considering they are (at least, currently) keeping the DaVinci cover but eliminating wine as a color since it seems to be the overwhelmingly popular choice for that cover.


----------



## GinnyB

Pushka said:
 

> Hi GinnyB, I did have an issue and yes I contacted them privately about it first and not on this forum. After the first two emails from them on the same day (November last year) other than oberon getting someone else to post a thread on this forum about the issue, there has been no further contact from them.


That's really too bad things broke down, but I would try one more time to communicate with them privately. Just a suggestion. I hope all works out for you.


----------



## GinnyB

kwajkat said:


> I would like to see the designs cover both front and back. It really bugs me when only a partial of the full design is used. Same with designs on shirts, jackets etc that are just on the front and it is plain on the back. I would like to see the whole Wave design and the eastern dragons wrap around. The covers that wrap are just to die for much more so than just the front cover ones. To be fair I do like them all just want to see move wrap around designs.


I agree. Just the "feel" alone of a wrapped design is awesome! I have one that's smooth and one that's designed all the way around. I much prefer the entire case having a design. I wouldn't trade my saddle Da Vinci for anything though! I love love love it!

Anxious to see the new designs before placing my next order!


----------



## kindlenewbie

I just received the dark green Avenue of Trees. I LOVE IT! I've been waiting for Oberon to offer this design in this color for a Kindle cover ever since I discovered Oberon. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Patra

I've never really cared for the Tree of Life design, so haven't looked at it that closely. In looking at the new colors, though, I can't believe how gorgeous it looks in wine! I don't know if it was offered in wine before or not, but the picture on the site it so beautiful. I do _not_ need another cover....I do _not_ need another cover....I do _not_ need another cover. I already have Forest in fern and DaVinci in saddle. I do _not_ need another cover. Okay, well, maybe I could use another cover. Darn it, why do I even look!


----------



## GinnyB

Patra said:


> I've never really cared for the Tree of Life design, so haven't looked at it that closely. In looking at the new colors, though, I can't believe how gorgeous it looks in wine! I don't know if it was offered in wine before or not, but the picture on the site it so beautiful. I do _not_ need another cover....I do _not_ need another cover....I do _not_ need another cover. I already have Forest in fern and DaVinci in saddle. I do _not_ need another cover. Okay, well, maybe I could use another cover. Darn it, why do I even look!


Ha ha ha ha ha! That was too funny! I like the Tree of Life, but I wish more of the tree was on the front instead of the centerfold. Saddle and wine are two of my favorite colors. I still NEED a red cover and a blue one -- you notice I said "NEED". I just NEED those colors. So where there's a need...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Dragon in Red is awesome. I have it and love it.


----------



## LCEvans

Does anyone know if Oberon is planning to make iPad covers?


----------



## dobes

I, for one, LOVE the new changes. I've had an Oberon journal for a million years that has traveled with me all over the world and looks like the day I got it - people ALWAYS comment on it.  While I liked a lot of the previous Kindle cover choices, there wasn't one that I loved so much I could talk myself into the price, as it hasn't been my most financially successful year.  That kinda changed with the new selection! I guess I really am a Saddle and Fern girl, because it was hard to finally settle on the Celtic Bold Knot in Fern, I loved so many of the new choices so much!  But settle I did, and its picture is on my desktop awaiting just a little discretionary cash.... or a holiday.....  I can hardly wait!


----------



## dobes

If Oberon adds the Celtic Diamond design they have for journals, I will simply have to buy it immediately and wait for it on the sidewalk outside my building, where I will be living by then.


----------



## Mandy

LCEvans said:


> Does anyone know if Oberon is planning to make iPad covers?


Yes, Oberon posted somewhere that they are/will soon be making iPad covers. I think they said something about they are waiting to get their iPad so they can try out the new covers.


----------



## aislinnteresa

dobes said:


> I, for one, LOVE the new changes. I've had an Oberon journal for a million years that has traveled with me all over the world and looks like the day I got it - people ALWAYS comment on it. While I liked a lot of the previous Kindle cover choices, there wasn't one that I loved so much I could talk myself into the price, as it hasn't been my most financially successful year. That kinda changed with the new selection! I guess I really am a Saddle and Fern girl, because it was hard to finally settle on the Celtic Bold Knot in Fern, I loved so many of the new choices so much! But settle I did, and its picture is on my desktop awaiting just a little discretionary cash.... or a holiday..... I can hardly wait!


Excellent choice! I just recieved my Bold Celtic fern journal and it is breathtaking. You wont be disappointed! I can't take my eyes off mine.


----------



## MarthaT

Love some of those new colors


----------



## ayuryogini

Mandy said:


> Oops, thanks for clearing that up! Rather odd though, considering they are (at least, currently) keeping the DaVinci cover but eliminating wine as a color since it seems to be the overwhelmingly popular choice for that cover.


You're welcome!

I think Saddle has been the most popular color for the da Vinci; 
a lot of people have written that they didn't get the Wine before because it was so pebbled; 
Now that they are using a smoother leather for the Wine, people are more interested in it 
(also probably b/c it's been discontinued; we never know how much we want something till we can't have it anymore).
I agree, though, it is too bad they discontinued the daVinci in wine, I loved it as well.

I have the daVinci in Saddle and I love it; the World Tree in wine has the same kind of Old World feel to me.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The Wine was not so much a popularity issue as it was a consistency issue.. it just was not coming out the way we wanted it to everytime. So to make sure everyone had a fantastic cover everytime we decided at this point it was not working out as we had hoped


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just received my black Wild Rose cover and it is stunning.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

*****UPDATE: YOU CAN NOW VOTE FOR MORE THAN ONE, AND YOU CAN UPDATE YOUR VOTE*****

Here are some new cover choices.... As you can see below (note from Becca) these are not all we are working on but we would like your votes on what we are thinking about.. again these are not final buttons or colors... please keep that in mind when casting your vote! Thanks!!!

Note from Becca:

Oberon is hard at work on some new landscape images and some redesigns of older single panel images for 2010. We don't get to see those yet!! However they've asked up to vote on a few pattern ideas on mocked up covers. THESE ARE IDEAS ONLY!!! We're not considering all of them. We plan to pick one or two pattern design(s) to introduce along with the other designs. We want to know what your color choices would be too and please note this are not the final buttons. We also want your comments on our Hollyhock garden image. Thanks so much for your feedback.

Option 1: Bold Fleur-de-lis










Option 2: Pattern Fleur-de-lis










Option 3: Spirals










Option 4: Tang Dynasty










Option 5: Tang Dynasty Bold Black










Option 6: Tang Dynasty w/o black










Option 7: Hollyhocks


----------



## robjond

Oh I am so thankful that I got my taupe Avenue of Trees before it was discontinued.  I absolutely understand supply and demand.  So, it is understandable that it isn't offered if it wasn't popular.

BUT...it is so gorgeous and I have had nothing but compliments about it.  

I think taupe was just misunderstood    It is really much more beautiful in person.

Keep up the great work Oberon!


----------



## Ariadne

It is just great that you let us know what you are up to and even involve as in the decisions you make!
I love so many of your designs and am really happy with the covers I already own.

For me, the design No7 Hollyhocks really stands out. It is so beautiful! I really hope you will be making that one at some poit.

In general I prefer the designs with more contrast:
I like the design No1 (it would be my second choice-it looks great and very fancy. I am less fond of No2 and No3.
For the Tang Dynsty I like the smaller(no4) and the bigger version(no5).Maybe I slightly prefer No4 but they are both nice.
No6 looks less impressiove to me, because without the black the design stands out less IMO.

Thanks for posting. I am very curious what the other members of Kindle Boards will have to say.
I am really looking forward to the new designs.
Best wishes


----------



## hudsonam

I voted for #6, but I also like #1, #4 and #7.


----------



## Ruby296

I like #'s 1, 5 & 7


----------



## OberonDesign.com

LOL gang.. you are making my vote counting harder


----------



## skyblue

Gee, it only lets you vote for one design and I like multiple choices!  I like the Tang, (options 4 and 5), and Hollyhocks the best.  While I love fleur-de-lis designs, the first seems too masculine for my taste, and the second one seems a little boring.

Thanks, Oberon, for including us in the process!!  I adore both of my Oberon covers!


----------



## Ariadne

@Oberon
You didn't really expect us to choose just one, did you?


----------



## Karma Kindle

most of the proposed styles are very underwhelming.... the type of thing you'd find mass produced and already on the shelf at Barnes and Noble as journals...

things you don't have that could be cool:

a city skyline (NYC or Paris would be a great choices -- both very much writers' cities)

a full on rainforest scene

a saraswati (she's the goddess of the arts -- including literature -- and the balinese rendition of her likeness is very beautiful... she stands on a lotus flower or can be seen riding a flying swan)


----------



## tigresslily

OberonDesign.com said:


> The Wine was not so much a popularity issue as it was a consistency issue.. it just was not coming out the way we wanted it to everytime. So to make sure everyone had a fantastic cover everytime we decided at this point it was not working out as we had hoped


This may be a silly question, but I'm wondering why the Wine colour would come out consistently nice in some patterns and not others (ie. the Da Vinci)?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Could you edit the poll to allow us to choose more than 1? Maybe up to three?

I think maybe you'd get a better gauge at which ones are most popular that way.


----------



## robjond

I LOVE number 1, and number 5 is a close second.

I think it's way cool that we are involved in this process.  

I love my Oberon!!


----------



## cheerio

4 and 5


----------



## eldereno

I definitely am drawn to the hollyhock pattern.  I like it very much.

Of the others, I like #1 best.

Donna


----------



## Pushka

Hm, just yesterday I posted that the oberon covers I like the most are those that are reflective of nature.  Sun, waves, trees etc.  So unfortunately for me, other than hollyhocks, nothing appeals much here.  And of course oberon would be asking our opinion - companies do that so they dont make a product that no-one wants to buy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> And of course oberon would be asking our opinion - companies do that so they dont make a product that no-one wants to buy!


Seems obvious, doesn't it, that they would/should. But not all companies do this, so I really appreciate it.

Betsy


----------



## JCBeam

#s 1, 4 & 6


----------



## GinnyB

Well, golly gee... I don't like any of the designs. I guess if I was to pick one it would be the last one Hollyhocks because it's intricate. #1 would be next, but I just can't get all excited about the others.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

luvmybrats

I messed that part up.. I forgot to give you more then one option, when I went back to edit it that was no longer there.. just when you can see the votes.. I wish I could edit that as well.. I meant to and the default was one and I forgot to change it before I posted.. if there is a way around it that would be helpful but I couldn't find one


----------



## GinnyB

In talking to Melissa at BorsaBella, she is coming out with an iPad bag!!! I'm getting the iPad for my birthday... or else!


----------



## tigresslily

I have to say I'm not crazy about any of the designs either.  I do like the colour of Option 1, though.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Tigeress

it has to do with the pressure.. for example when we first did DaVinci it was an issue to do the saddle because we kept burning it.. between pressure and temp (which are different for different designs) some of the colors simply do better then others.. thats the simple way to explain it


----------



## tigresslily

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We have not decided on colors yet but not sure if you read my entire post but they are also working on some other landscape designs and some modified versions of older ones as well... We are not releasing everything at once of course.. but as we get it we will give you the info!


----------



## luvmy4brats

OberonDesign.com said:


> luvmybrats
> 
> I messed that part up.. I forgot to give you more then one option, when I went back to edit it that was no longer there.. just when you can see the votes.. I wish I could edit that as well.. I meant to and the default was one and I forgot to change it before I posted.. if there is a way around it that would be helpful but I couldn't find one


I think one of the Mods can change it (I have no power here or I would)


----------



## OberonDesign.com

well its the simple explanation.. DaVinci was one of the hardest to perfect.. burned leather does cost money.. LOL.. we try to avoid that


----------



## OberonDesign.com

I just Emailed Harvey.. I was suprised it was not in the edit options.. that will teach me to pay closer attention next time   I just didnt' want to have to do this all over again..


----------



## GinnyB

tigresslily said:


> I have to say I'm not crazy about any of the designs either. I do like the colour of Option 1, though.


Oh goodie - I was hoping I wasn't just a spoil sport. I'm sure that since the Oberon cases are so darned fantastic, that you could be anything on the cover and it would look good!


----------



## GinnyB

OberonDesign.com said:


> We have not decided on colors yet but not sure if you read my entire post but they are also working on some other landscape designs and some modified versions of older ones as well... We are not releasing everything at once of course.. but as we get it we will give you the info!


Good! I can see that after having a particular design out for a good amount of time, you would need to have new designs. I vote for a parrot! ha ha ha ha... I know I keep asking for parrots. They are gorgeous!

Thanks for keeping us feeling a part of the process!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Are you the same one who keeps posting on the Facebook page you want Parrots as well.. I have someone over there that mentions them .. LOL


----------



## Margaret

I love the hollyhocks design.  I have not yet bought an Oberon cover.  I can appreciate how beautiful they are, but so far, none of the available designs have tempted me enough to give up my Bobarra cover.  The Hollyhocks could be the one that pushes me over the edge.


----------



## kdawna

I voted for 7 but think there are too many hollyhocks. I love the rainforest idea someone suggested. I also love dogwood trees/flowers.
Brenda


----------



## dablab

Of the ones posted, I like 1 and 7 the most, but they wouldn't prompt me to buy them.  I was waiting til these came out to see if there was something coming up that I would just have to have, but there isn't.  I had been looking at Da Vinci and Seaside (in journal), since I don't see the seaside any longer I will prob get the Da Vinci, love it in saddle.  Love the idea of other landscapes.


----------



## JeffM

Though I love many of your old designs, I really don't care for any of the new ones. I too like the ones that reflect nature I guess. 
Love the fact that you folks are trying out new designs though!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Rest assured we are working on new designs... Landscape designs are on the way.. hopefully you will find something that you are excited about.


----------



## 911jason

Can anyone tell me the proper way to condition my Oberon? Do I spread the lotion onto the surface liberally without rubbing it in and let it sit for awhile before buffing it out with a cloth? How long should I let it sit?


----------



## drenee

I'm in the minority.  I like the spirals.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm looking forward to seeing what else you have in the works. None of these really appeal to me.


----------



## Geoffrey

I really like the asian influenced Tang ones especially the first one with the smaller pattern.  In general, though, I'd love to see more options that are SE Asian or Indian influenced designs ...


----------



## Mandy

My vote is for the Hollyhocks, but please make more "portrait" type covers!

Why oh why isn't this one available as a Kindle cover?! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Reyn

I really LOVE the color on option 1...I hope that is an option.  I think I would buy anything in that color.  I voted for #1 but I also liked 5 and 7.


----------



## drenee

Do you have any pink leather hiding anywhere?  And are we driving you crazy yet??   
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I think one of the Mods can change it (I have no power here or I would)


Heather, I would change it if I could, I can't figure out how. I've modified my own polls, but I can't find the poll here to modify it. I looked in the first post, couldn't find it. Any ideas? Feeling stoopid.

Betsy


----------



## Mandy

ayuryogini said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I think Saddle has been the most popular color for the da Vinci;
> a lot of people have written that they didn't get the Wine before because it was so pebbled;
> Now that they are using a smoother leather for the Wine, people are more interested in it
> (also probably b/c it's been discontinued; we never know how much we want something till we can't have it anymore).
> I agree, though, it is too bad they discontinued the daVinci in wine, I loved it as well.
> 
> I have the daVinci in Saddle and I love it; the World Tree in wine has the same kind of Old World feel to me.


Gotcha, I get it now! I haven't been around long enough to know much about the DaVinci, lol. I understand the preference for the smooth leather though. When I ordered my original print Dragonfly Pond over the phone, I specifically requested the smooth leather. Just not a fan of the pebbled leather.


----------



## auntmarge

KindleChickie said:


> Does anyone have a picture of their Kindle in one of the journals? I saw a really cure journal design, the daffodile one, and would like to know how different it is as compared to the kindle covers.


I don't use a journal cover myself, but this is the one I bought my SIL for her K2. It really is beautiful, and I wished I could have stolen it when it arrived. I do have a journal (which I don't use for my Kindle) and can tell you that it's about a 1/2-inch higher, a 1/4-inch wider, and a bit thicker than an Oberon K2 cover. Don't forget you need an Amazon cover, or something with the hinge, to fit into the journal pockets to hold the Kindle, so that makes it heavier still. My SIL loves it and doesn't think it's too heavy. She reads sitting in an easy chair. I usually lie down to read, so the increased size and weight would be too much.


----------



## Cheryll1

I was really hoping to see the breaching whale that was in the large journals made into a Kindle cover, but now I don't even see it in a Journal.


----------



## Pushka

Mandy, that is a really nice suggestion.  Seems I am not the only one who likes nature inspired ones.  
I am still thinking I like Avenue of Trees - have been holding out for the new designs but nothing happening with the ones today - and the hollyhocks is just a little bit too fussy for me.


----------



## Cardinal

I like 1 and 4 best.

I think 3 Spirals would be on list if it had the deep contrast like 1 and 4 do.

And here is a shout out to bring da Vinci in wine and Bold Celtic in wine back!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

LOL.. not driving us crazy yet

As far as leather colors.. lets just say there are ideas in the works, but XXXX until its perfected.  Also Betsy.. I know Harvey combined some of the posts.. as far as this one I can't edit it to make it let them have more then one choice.. I tried.. 


Anyway keep your comments and suggestions coming!


----------



## lizziebeth

Sorry...just not loving any of them.  I do not yet own an Oberon cover. I've been considering the roses in black or the butterfly in purple, but just not sure...I have to say I would be much less hesitant if returns/exchanges were allowed.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Jason

DO NOT USE REGULAR LEATHER LOTION ON THESE.. they really don't need to be condtioned. however if you feel the need the ONLY thing we would recommend is on our website.. we have had people have color issues with using a non recommended brand.. this is NOT a good idea!

This is from our website

Caring for your Oberon Cover:
We use a specific product in our shop to condition and 'feed' our leather covers. Click on the link below to purchase Leather Lotion. It can also commonly be found for sale in better shoe or leather stores or shoe repair shops:
http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html 
See the product care pages of our site to learn more: http://oberondesign.com/care.php


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather, I would change it if I could, I can't figure out how. I've modified my own polls, but I can't find the poll here to modify it. I looked in the first post, couldn't find it. Any ideas? Feeling stoopid.
> 
> Betsy


I think it has to be one of the higher powers-that-be. I'm pretty sure Verena can do it.


----------



## alexandtysmama

I've been holding off on buying an Oberon and found a couple of here that I would buy. I voted for #4, but I would buy anything on this list except for Hollyhocks. Not my style. I like the spirals as well. I think it would look pretty good with my Olga Decal Girl.


----------



## zinnia15

I  like the Bold Fleur-de-lis, and i really like the hollyhocks nice look. Maybe in fern.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The reason we don't do returns is because we do not keep an inventory of cases. We make each case by order and they are custom done.  We do not keep  an inventory of these items.


----------



## pomlover2586

Sorry not thrilled about any of these.....Spirals and HollyHock are the only 2 that are even remotely interesting to me.....and even then I wouldn't purchase either..........


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thats okay.. we have more in the works.. and not everyone loves everything.. we are working on the landscape designs to give you even more variety and we will post those when they are ready


----------



## Carol Collett

I voted for hollyhocks. I liked #1 too. Spirals looked interesting, but not sure I could look at it all the time. Thanks for asking us to participate in your process. I'm excited to see what else you have in store.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

new colors and designs take alot of work and cash.. we want to make sure these are items you want to own and will cherish.. we love asking our customers for their thoughts, you are what makes us better. We are thrilled you are all participating and we appreciate all your feedback!


----------



## Just Wonderin

Since I could only pick one, I cast my vote for Bold Fleur de Lis...then viewed the results.

I whole-heartedly agree with the results thus far.  I definitely love the more popular ones and was not fond of the ones that didn't do as well in the voting.


----------



## GinnyB

OberonDesign.com said:


> Are you the same one who keeps posting on the Facebook page you want Parrots as well.. I have someone over there that mentions them .. LOL


No - I'm not on facebooks. So there are at least TWO parrot fans, eh! woo hooo!


----------



## sem

If I "had" to pick it would be the hollyhocks but I doubt if I would actually buy it. So far, none of these talk to me. Sorry - but thanks for letting us give our opinions. Am still saving for the ginko in red!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Could you edit the poll to allow us to choose more than 1? Maybe up to three?
> 
> I think maybe you'd get a better gauge at which ones are most popular that way.


That is a good idea. I wish we could vote for more than one.


----------



## Anne

I like the Bold Fleur-de-lis and I also like the Hollyhocks


----------



## kindlek

Although I voted for Hollyhocks, that just indicates my favorite of this particular group. Don't know that I would actually ever purchase it.  I'm glad we were included in the process, but these just aren't 'doing it' for me (but they certainly may for others).


----------



## mlewis78

I voted for Hollyhocks, because I thought it was way above the others.  But if I buy another Oberon cover, it will probably be one of the existing designs, such as the Black Wild Roses, Wine Tree of Life or Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond.

Just my two cents, but I realize that everyone has different tastes and are attracted by different ideas.


----------



## Jecca

I tend to agree with a lot of the other comments. I voted for the first design and the hollyhocks one, but I don't think I'd buy either one. Sorry!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Good news!!! You can now vote for more than one!!! Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Susan in VA

Karma Kindle said:


> things you don't have that could be cool:
> .
> .
> a saraswati (she's the goddess of the arts -- including literature -- and the balinese rendition of her likeness is very beautiful... she stands on a lotus flower or can be seen riding a flying swan)


I'm perfectly happy with the cover I have, but if you came out with one of those, I'd HAVE to buy it, 'cause that's what I named my Kindle!


----------



## dobes

I like Bold Fleur de Lis and, to a lesser extent, Hollyhocks.  I'd like to see the Fleur de Lis in conservative colors like Wine, Saddle, and maybe a blue or red to match the French flag (!).  Hollyhocks could really be in any color, though maybe the blues and greens would seem most natural. 

I personally like Celtic designs best, but I think covers like Hollyhock, the fairy, the Three Graces (though I know you don't usually make that one), and the landscapes are particularly well-suited to Kindle covers because they suggest a story - exactly what's waiting inside the covers. 

Still wish you were making that Celtic diamond for Kindle!


----------



## mlewis78

The Three Graces design in wine is far superior to the designs up for vote in this thread.


----------



## MAGreen

I like them all! Can I just have one of each...in all your designs...and in each color? 
My favorite of the new offerings is the hollyhocks, although I like the tang dynasty too!


----------



## ChatNoir

I voted, but none of the covers really tweaks my fancy.  I think I liked #1 and #7 the best with the two Black Tangs.  I like the color in #1, it looks like a deep magenta? Something between wine and purple, which are my favorite Oberon colors.  I don't have an Oberon cover yet, I just got my Kindle for Christmas, but I have a birthday next month, so that's probably what I'll get for my birthday!    I may wait, though, if new designs are in the works. 

Forget parrots, I want cats ... they don't have to be tame little kitty-cats.  Tigers work too.  

I have a question:  If all your designs are custom made, when the customer places the order, why can't you allow us to pick the design and then choose the color leather? Since there are no returns anyways.  I like the improved color selection (from what was available in December), but I keep running into the problem where I really like the design but not the color.  If you wanted to make that for an additional fee sort of option, I think myself and others would opt in, if the current design/color pairings weren't to our taste.

Thanks for listening


----------



## lizziebeth

I agree with Chat noir (love your user name by the way!)...more cats large and small-I'm partial to lions.  More importantly, I'd love to see custom color choices for each design.  I would already have my first Oberon if I could order Avenue of trees or World tree in black.!!!  Also could you address the question posed in another thread re. a possible move away fro the wool lining to something softer in feel.  Thanks.


----------



## 911jason

I understand that you only recommend Cadillac Lotion, I am just asking *how* to apply it. Do I apply it without rubbing it in and let it sit for awhile then buff with a soft cloth? Or do I put some on the cloth and just rub it right in from the start?


----------



## Flechette

hubby asked me to comment - he loves the Bold Fleur cover... his previous opinion of Oberon covers was 'pretty female-ish options'  the DaVinci was the only other one he thought was to be okay or gender - nuetral  (he doesn't care for any of the picture/landscape covers - definitely prefers basic pattern styles)

I liked 1, 4,5, and 7 personally tho since I'm addicted to my stand cover version from M-edge,  I don't see an Oberon in my future.... drats... maybe a journal instead


----------



## GinnyB

Ooooo... ya! Cats! The snow leopard on the Mac is gorgeous! I love cats, but with four parrots I can't bring in a cat! Well, I could if all had been babies together. Bad enough parrots scare the dog. Can't have a scaredy cat too!

Good suggestion!
Le chat vixen!


----------



## Hoosiermama

I like the Hollyhocks (#7) the best, with #1 coming in second. The others are just too busy for my eyes.


----------



## Anne

OberonDesign.com said:


> Good news!!! You can now vote for more than one!!! Thanks Harvey!


I do not think I can vote again. I already voted and I donot see where I can change it to vote again.


----------



## drenee

It seems the multiple voting option is for those who haven't voted already.  
I only really cared for one of them anyway, but I know others liked several.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> It seems the multiple voting option is for those who haven't voted already.
> I only really cared for one of them anyway, but I know others liked several.
> deb


Thanks Deb that is what I was thinking. If you have already voted you will not be able to vote for me than one cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I noticed that you couldn't change your vote and asked Harvey first thing this morning about fixing that (it is an option).  Of course, he has a day job so it might take him a while to get to it!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I noticed that you couldn't change your vote and asked Harvey first thing this morning about fixing that (it is an option). Of course, he has a day job so it might take him a while to get to it!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, I will check back to see if Harvey does change it so we can vote for more than one cover.


----------



## shamrocker

Any one else here like shamrocks?  I posted on FaceBook that I wished there were a shamrock design in the works, maybe a small shamrock bouquet style border and a bigger centered one.  In greens of course!  Even four leaf clovers would make a nice design for luck.  I collect shamrock themed things and I know others that do as well.


----------



## leslieray

Hello Everyone, I'm sort of new here. I have been lingering on the outside reading a lot of post here which was ultimately the deciding factor in desiring a Kindle in the first place. My wonderful husband surprised me with one just a couple of weeks ago and I am in love indeed! 

When I saw the option to vote on the new Oberon covers, I felt compelled to finally register to become a member to cast my vote.

Being from Louisiana and visiting New Orleans just this past Friday (Geaux Saints!)  I am extremely drawn to the fleur-de-lis pattern and would do so over and over again, if allowed to, to raise it's popularity. Unfortunatley as of now, it is low on the list. Maybe, just maybe that will change.

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to vote and to be a member on these boards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslieray, welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your Kindle!

Stay tuned, we're working on improving the poll.

Betsy


----------



## leslieray

Thanks for the welcome Betsy!


----------



## Brian8205

Voted! I like #1 and #6. Still lovin' my Hokusai Wave!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brian, be careful with that light saber, man!    You almost got my Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I voted for #1, #3 & #7.  I like #1 the most (although not sure I would purchase it) and I think that #3 would be better if the spirals were somehow bolder.  I think that #7 is a design that many folks here would like but is not something I would buy.  I know that you cannot please everyone but I too am disappointed with the new color choices, too many designs with two different shades of green and saddle as the only colors.  I would also like to cast my vote for more animal designs, cats, parrots, elephants, pandas etc.

"Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My".  lol  

Good Luck with your decision.

I decided to remove my vote because I would not actually purchase any of them.  I have two Oberon covers already (1 for my KK and 1 for my K2i) that I love and I have been drooling over the Da Venci in saddle for several months now.


----------



## loca

I like #4, it stands out.


----------



## jeffu

Just had to post a quick note - really like #1.  I like all of the covers, but as a guy, when I was looking to buy, it was hard to find something that was a bit less over the top.  #1 would be great!


----------



## drenee

Jeffu, welcome to Kindleboards.  
If you have a minute, head over to Introductions and Welcomes, start a thread and tell us about yourself.
deb


----------



## GreenThumb

I can't wait to see what sort of nature designs are in the works.  None of these really float my boat, but when pressed to choose, Hollyhocks got my one vote.  #1 is also nice.  I really don't like any of the others at all, and I wouldn't buy any of these choices.  I do, however, love many of the current designs, and own two (Tree of Life in saddle and Roof of Heaven in sky blue).  We recently got a 3rd Kindle, and I'm waiting to see what new designs are coming in the next few months.  I'm thinking a green or fern one this time.  (Oh, how I hope Waterfall is offered!)


----------



## Mandy

Yes, Waterfall should definitely be offered, I would so buy that one! I voted the Hollyhocks cover as my favorite, but as others have said, none of the covers posted interest me enough to buy them.


----------



## pidgeon92

FYI, the poll has now been updated so you can vote for multiple choices, and you can change your votes if you voted previously.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Welcome to the boards!! We will be releasing a few of those patterns so take heart there maybe a Fleur de lis in your future


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pidgeon92 said:


> FYI, the poll has now been updated so you can vote for multiple choices, and you can change your votes if you voted previously.


Thanks, Verena! You're the best.

Folks, if you've voted before, you can now "Remove Vote" and then re-vote! And choose all your favs.

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, and if not I apologize.  I hope to order my oberon in a month or so and am wondering if it helps the KB at all if I access the Oberon site through the banner here at KB?  I just thought I'd ask before I order again if its not the correct place I apologize.  I am very much looking forward to my wild roses in blue.  I love other designs but for some reason the wild Rose in blue will not let me go.  Which I think is kind of a sign because typically I'm NOT a floral person


----------



## Velvet

Hello All,
I am brand new to the forum – my first ever – and a super surprise unexpected gift of a Kindle DX for my B-day in Feb. has led me here.

And…Oberon Design thanks for the opportunity to provide feedback on your “works in progress” it has brought me out of “guest”/”lurker” mode to a registered member!

I’ve had a ROH large purple journal for years and was so very excited to discover the Oberon Kindle covers.

As for the designs up for vote, I must agree with some other posters that none of the designs call to me like many of your existing designs. 

RE Vote: 
I like all of the colors.  #’s in parens are my order of preference.

(5) Option 1: Bold Fleur-de-lis
(7) Option 2: Pattern Fleur-de-lis
(6) Option 3: Spirals
(2) Option 4: Tang Dynasty
(3) Option 5: Tang Dynasty Bold Black
(1) Option 6: Tang Dynasty w/o black
(4) Option 7: Hollyhocks (I’d move the Holyhocks up to # 1 if it did not have the house/cabin.  I think what would be nice in that space is N. CA type rolling hill(s) with a path winding down to the garden.) 

In your existing designs I love the pebbled leather and detail of the all-over design vs. the design-on-front-cover-only style because of the tactile nature. My fingers are treated to the surface, my grip feels more secure (whether it really is or not), and the combination of design and pebbled leather texture seem to mask any skin oil marks.  I also love how intricate patterns are rendered in the leather by your process.  That being said, there are some cover-only designs that beckon, hence my current indecision on which one to get!

Would you consider some more William Morris and Art Nouveau and some Charles Rennie Mackintosh and Art Deco actual/inspired patterns?  Frank Lloyd Wright? (Check out the “Morris Cabbage and Vine tapestry” on wikipedia – woo hoo!)  Some of these might appeal more to male Kindlers too (?).

Would love to see your Acanthus pattern in the DX size in the Bold Fleur-de-lis color!

Thanks and Happy Trails to all.


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> I just received my black Wild Rose cover and it is stunning.


And with your j'tote Shauna (http://www.jtotebags.com/shauna-p/rs103.htm) it must be absolutely beautiful.

I was never a fan of the red or blue roses, but I love the black, and am over the moon about both the j'tote bags and the Oberon covers. 
I feel a couple of necessary purchases coming on.


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks, Oberon, for having us be part of your process. Juli


----------



## Cardinal

That is pretty slick taking away the vote to allow people who have already voted multiple options.  I've never seen that before.

I have updated my vote to reflect 1 and 4.


----------



## Dana

I chose the Hollyhocks...  but I really prefer designs on both the front and back, so that might sway me another direction.


----------



## linda~lou

I would love to see Oberon make a flip/easel style cover.  I love taking my Kindle to dinner and the flip style is perfect for propping on a table.  Is there a flip style anywhere in Oberon's future?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You can yell at me if you want but is there an option for none of the above? (ducks)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's called "not voting" PC  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Prof, I understand what you mean.  I really like the spirals as they are and in that soft powder blue.  
I love the Irises, which are not an option.  
It will be interesting to see what finally becomes available.
deb


----------



## Pushka

ProfCrash said:


> You can yell at me if you want but is there an option for none of the above? (ducks)


I think that is a really important option to have, because that really tells you whether people will buy or not. Just because you may like something, doesnt mean you like it enough to buy it. I would have liked this option.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can vote for the one I like the most but I wouldn't buy any of them. They are not my cup of tea. I guess I would be concerned that people are voting along those lines. 

Sorry, I used to write polls for a living so the phrasing of questions is something that I can obsess over.


----------



## Pushka

ProfCrash said:


> Sorry, I used to write polls for a living so the phrasing of questions is something that I can obsess over.


Ah, I still do - well, I develop survey questions online for a living. Kinda explains us.  I think the question should be "which of the following designs would you consider purchasing" with a 'none of these' option. And the results would be very different.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. That might actually help them more as well.


----------



## pomlover2586

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Cammie

Pushka said:


> Ah, I still do - well, I develop survey questions online for a living. Kinda explains us.  I think the question should be "which of the following designs would you consider purchasing" with a 'none of these' option. And the results would be very different.


I would vote none of the above if the poll was rephrased. They all miss the mark for me.


----------



## VictoriaP

ProfCrash said:


> I can vote for the one I like the most but I wouldn't buy any of them. They are not my cup of tea. *I guess I would be concerned that people are voting along those lines.
> *
> Sorry, I used to write polls for a living so the phrasing of questions is something that I can obsess over.


Well, I can tell you that's exactly what I did. I do like one of them quite a bit better than the others, but I won't be purchasing any of them. I'll be very interested to see the results of a second survey and how they differ from these.


----------



## mlewis78

Irises and Hummingbirds would be better than any of these.


----------



## LibbyD

I really, really, _really_ like the fleur-de-lis pattern and the colors shown are exactly what I would want. I'm glad to see you taking a different direction since I am definitely a "less is more" kind of person. The designs that I know are wildly popular with many of the people here are just too busy for me, which is why the Icon journal (Lotus) is the only Oberon item I own. (So far.)

You asked for reactions to the hollyhock design, so here is mine: It's kind of scary. Seems like flowers are taking over the world. Are the two in front about to leap off the cover and grab me? I think so. But my main problem is that the flowers are so generic. The charm of hollyhocks is the trumpet shape, the buds that look like little heads with adorable caps (am I the only one that made dolls with them?) and the way they grow on stalks. In your design the stalks are so far in the background they can barely be seen. I am enormously nostalgic about hollyhocks because my grandmother had them in her garden, and that's where I made dolls. I love hollyhocks so much I would manage to overlook the busyness issue and buy an Oberon Kindle cover _if_ the hollyhock design really captured the magic of the flower.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thank you.. we are trying to find things that people will like... remember we have more coming and some of them are variations on what we do have already.. we will keep you posted


----------



## pawsplus

I know you guys are a leather place, but I wish you'd come up w/ some fake leather ones for those of us who don't use leather! <sigh>


----------



## skyblue

I placed my vote, then changed it.  I voted for the design I liked the best of what was offered.  However, with that being said, I wouldn't order any of the new designs presented.


----------



## Kindle-lite

I think an Oberon cover with a "library" theme design, such as the decal girl library skin in saddle, sky blue, or even red, would be awesome!


----------



## angel_b

I'm lukewarm to cold on these new designs.

I own a sky blue ROH because of the overall pattern, but most of the currently available covers are too 'prissy' for my tastes and, as has been mentioned in this thread, I would much prefer designs that are book or library based - a bit more refined.


----------



## Anne

kindle2luvr said:


> I think an Oberon cover with a "library" theme design, such as the decal girl library skin in saddle, sky blue, or even red, would be awesome!


I would one like that too.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'll be buying an Oberon as a gift fairly soon.  Approximately when might the new designs/patterns be available for purchase?


----------



## mlewis78

pawsplus said:


> I know you guys are a leather place, but I wish you'd come up w/ some fake leather ones for those of us who don't use leather! <sigh>


----------



## cloudyvisions

Well, I voted for 1 and 5. I LOVE #5, it just really stands out. I think I would like the last one more if it went around the entire cover somehow. That's why I love the Roof of Heaven cover so much, it goes across the entire cover rather than just a rectangle on the front only.


----------



## Patricia

kindle2luvr said:


> I think an Oberon cover with a "library" theme design, such as the decal girl library skin in saddle, sky blue, or even red, would be awesome!


Me, too!


----------



## skyblue

The library design is the best suggestion for a new design that I've heard.  The library skin is very popular, and would coordinate well with a library design Oberon cover.  A library design Oberon cover is one I would consider purchasing if I liked the color choices.  The other designs that were presented don't entice me to buy at all.


----------



## Anne

skyblue said:


> The library design is the best suggestion for a new design that I've heard. The library skin is very popular, and would coordinate well with a library design Oberon cover. A library design Oberon cover is one I would consider purchasing if I liked the color choices. The other designs that were presented don't entice me to buy at all.


I would love a library design Oberon Cover. I would buy one in a minute. I would also love on for my nook.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think that I speak for a large number of Sic Fi Geeks that a nice saddle cover with a big Red Button and the words "Don't Panic" written would make for a perfect cover. I can guarentee you that if you ever were to develop said cover I would be forced to buy it.

Maybe you could put the number 42 on the back of the cover....


----------



## ZomZom

Ditto the science fiction request.  There are lots of SF fans out there that would be enthusiastic about adding a new Oberon cover to their Kindle!


----------



## kindlemama

ProfCrash, not being into SF, I need to know -- what does the number 42 signify?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

42 is the answer to the life, the universe, and everything. Planet Earth was built in order to provide the correct question for the answer. Unfortuently Earth is demolished to make way for an inter-galactic bypass about 5 minutes before the question was generated.

I love the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## leslieray

Ok, since no one seems to want to partake in my previous posting about a possible new Oberon design. Perhaps going straight to the source might offer some insight.

I was wondering if a paisley design might ever grace the cover of one of your Oberon masterpieces?  I know you probably get a lot of suggestions everyday, but I just thought I might try this one.

The simpler the better, I would think, but then again, I was one of people who chose the pattern fleur-de-lis over any of the other ones in the mock up choices. Obviously, from the looks of the poll that one probably won't win out over any of the others but I had to try.  I voted with my heart....love of simplicity along with love of the symbol itself. 

Thanks Oberon, for giving us the opportunity to cast our vote!


----------



## auntmarge

Looking at the tentative designs in the poll, I wondered why Oberon doesn't instead make all the designs available in all the colors.  I know this has been raised before, and sometimes there have been comments from Oberon that they don't think certain designs look good in certain colors, but that makes no sense when many of them are available in the journals.  Oh well, just a thought.  Certainly some of the designs, like ROH, are so popular it would seem the more colors the better.  For instance, I have ROH in purple and just got TOL in wine and was looking at them together thinking how gorgeous ROH would look in wine.  I'd probably have to get that too, if it was available.  

I'd be curious to know from Oberon which designs actually are the most popular.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

You asked for it.. we got it.. we wanted to inform you we are working on the website (we are still in transition but everything will be up and running by Weds night, the 16th of June.

We  have added a new Hummingbird, and we are also doing VELCRO until we run out.. then we will discontinue it, since so many of you have requested this. .. we have added the new Marigold color along with a few new designs.  

Also we have some new jewelry pieces and some other items you may enjoy.. thanks for being such loyal customers and if you have questions let me know..

Thanks!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

If we order now will it go threw? Or should we wait until Wednesday night/Thursday morning?


----------



## dollcrazy

I'm holding my breath waiting to see the new hummingbird design.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

You can order now!

Here is the hummingbird link

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1051


----------



## Kathy

I love both the Hollyhock and Hummingbird designs. All of the new ones are great. Now I just have to decide which one I want.


----------



## luvmy4brats

You guys did an outstanding job redesigning the Hummingbird! I like it even better than the original and the BUTTON is PERFECT! (Don't get me wrong, I love the butterfly button, but it's so much nicer to have a button that matches) Love, Love, Love the spine and that it's now a wraparound.

I did get my hands on one of the original ones, but decided to give it to my mother. Karma has stepped in with an even prettier one for me to get   

Please do me a HUGE favor. Don't stop selling it before next week   I really don't want to go through that again this year. I want the red one!


----------



## MAGreen

I love the sun in the Marigold! It looks so happy! By the way, on the Medici cover...Kindle is spelled wrong...might want to fix that! I love the new designs! Is there any chance you will be making the Sun journal in the yellow, or will that just be for the cover? I already have my new covers picked out so I wanted that one as a journal! I really love the new designs! Thanks for emptying my bank account...again.


----------



## Cardinal

I love the wrap around design for Hummingbird!

I hope this isn't discontinued any time soon, I want one but can't get it right now.


----------



## freelantzer

Can you guys explain how the velcro attachment works? In the picture on the website, I can see the difference  in looks between corner and velcro, but how exactly does the velcro work? 

I'm considering getting the Hummingbirds in red--very beautiful and reminds me of my grandmother.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

The velcro is stitched to the inside flap, and then the other half of the velcro sticks to the back of your Kindle. Then the velcro pieces hold your kindle to the cover.


----------



## freelantzer

RiddleMeThis said:


> The velcro is stitched to the inside flap, and then the other half of the velcro sticks to the back of your Kindle. Then the velcro pieces hold your kindle to the cover.


Oh, so it does stick to the back of your Kindle. Any problems with skins and the velcro? Is it easy to remove?


----------



## dobes

I love the blue Van Gogh. No way to afford it now, but I will do some serious begging before my birthday in September. 

Also like the new Avenue of Trees.  But gotta go with Van Gogh.....


----------



## MarthaT

Love the hummingbirds


----------



## kimbertay

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new Hummingbird cover!  I was saving up to get the Celtic Hounds but now I want the Humminbirds even more!  Wonderful job!  Now I just need to make up my mind between red or purple!!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Ive never removed the velcro from my kindle skin so I really dont know. I was more concerned about finding a cover I like because I never take my Kindle out of its cover.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Just a reminder everyone.. along with our many new offerings we are offering some of your tried and true favorites in our new color, Marigold! These include our journals and e readers (k2 nook DX and IPAD!) in ROH, Gingko, Rose, Sun and  .. these images are not all up yet but can be ordered!


----------



## eldereno

Already ordered the Hummingbird in red!!!!  Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## aislinnteresa

Oh my...they are gorgeous!!! I love, love, love the wraparound design of the hummingbirds! Any chance you'll be doing the wraparound hummingbirds on journals and organizers? (Especially organizers...I'd buy one in a heartbeat!)


----------



## MAGreen

Wonderful! I am looking at the sun journal in the new marigold. I love the design and it just looks so happy in that color!


----------



## Carol Collett

OMG!!!    Love, love, love the Van Gogh and hollyhocks!!! Just can't stand the thought of not using my wine celtic hounds. But, eventually I'll have the Van Gogh.


----------



## Tuttle

It would be really useful to me, if you had a way to sort through the different things by color. If I had money to buy any of this then I would be making a decision on what partially on color because both me and the people I'd be gifting them to possibly would have strong opinions about what color they want.

Not sure how important this would be to other people, and I don't think I matter much because I am unlikely to buy any because of lack of money, but it seems worth mentioning anyways. 

(btw, am a fan of the marigold )


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks Oberon! I was going to order the ROH in purple for the iPad but I think I like the Marigold more. It really shows the beautiful detail.


----------



## dobes

The sun in marigold is beautiful.  I am torn between that (with Van Gogh's lilies DecalGirl skin) or Van Gogh's Sky in blue.


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks, Oberon Design, you really do listen to us; I noticed the new wraparound ones you made for us Kindle users, and they are NOT wraparound designs in the Journal form; that was very thoughtful of you to listen to what we wanted. I see a purple Hollyhock in my near future; first I'm working on designing a skin I will like. (Plus I just started using my blue ROH today, and I've had it for about 4 months!)
thanks for all the beautiful designs.


----------



## skyblue

If I didn't already own 2 Oberon Kindle covers I would order the hummingbird in a heartbeat!  It wasn't available when I ordered mine.  I simply cannot justify another one at that price.  It is so tempting, though!!


----------



## Guest

I'm in the love with the Hollyhocks cover in purple!


----------



## eldereno

I received my red hummingbird K2 cover today.  Love the wrap around design.  It is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks once again Oberon!!  The beauty of your covers never ceases to amaze me.  I love my two covers and my SIL loves the journal cover I bought for her.  We think they are "works of art"!!  These new designs are stunning!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A seemingly random question. I was looking through the DX covers and noticed that only one cover is offered in purple. I know that there had been more covers offered in purple when the DXG was announced.

Is there something about the purple that is problematic? Or is it just not a popular color?

I am thrilled with my Purple Sun DXG cover. I am even more thrilled that I was able to get it since it is no longer being offered.

Just curious.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I hope you guys are in the mood for making new covers....


----------



## luvmy4brats

The good news is that the new Kindle is almost the same size as the K1 so they should be able to modify that one.


----------



## Cardinal

I held off ordering an Oberon cover because of the K3 rumors.  I can't wait to see the new covers.


----------



## Kathy

I have had mine new cover picked out for a month, but wanted to wait for the K3. Hurry Oberon!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> The good news is that the new Kindle is almost the same size as the K1 so they should be able to modify that one.


Good to know if I need to replace my K1 anytime soon....I can use the same cover.  off to check the specs again.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hmm people will have to report back on that. If the K1 covers work then I have my old M-edgeI can use to store my K1 if I should happen to get a K3 for some reason.

And I honestly cannot see myself getting a K3. I love the DX


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well the K3 is the same height as the K1, but not as wide or thick. 

I'm not on my laptop at the moment, so it's not as easy for me to go back and find the specs again.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Here are some comparison photos for the Oberon with K2 and K3 sized cardboard.

K2 in Oberon








K3 cardboard in Oberon








K3 cardboard on K2 in Oberon


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> Well the K3 is the same height as the K1, but not as wide or thick.
> 
> I'm not on my laptop at the moment, so it's not as easy for me to go back and find the specs again.


The new k3's dimensions are* 7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335"* (listed at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20 if Oberon is reading and wants verification).

(edited to fix mistake in the dimensions)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CaroleC said:


> The new k3's dimensions are* .5" x 4.8" x 0.335"*


Wow, that's one tiny eReader.  (I think you didn't copy the "7") 
7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335"

Here are the dimensions for the K1 (from the Amazon Kindle 1 product page)
7.5 x 5.3 x 0.7 inches

So I could use my velcro K1 Oberon with a K3. Someday...

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## CaroleC

ROFL!! Thanks, Betsy. I'll go back and edit my post. LOL


----------



## Pushka

So, I think we could tweak the oberon covers to fit.  Maybe with some velcro on the back.  I used to slide the mEdge hinge system into the oberon and get the naked look - that might also work with the K3.  I just dont want to not have the option of using the oberon covers I have.

But I think my noreves (rails) are screwed!


----------



## auntmarge

RiddleMeThis said:


> K3 cardboard on K2 in Oberon


That looks as though a K3 would be OK in a K2 Oberon with a bit of velcro.


----------



## Mandy

RiddleMeThis said:


> Here are some comparison photos for the Oberon with K2 and K3 sized cardboard.
> 
> K2 in Oberon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K3 cardboard in Oberon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K3 cardboard on K2 in Oberon


Oh, that gives me hope!! The only thing holding me back from ordering the K3 is my beautiful Oberon. My Oberon isn't even sold on the website anymore. Do you have corners? Could you pretty please take a pic of the cardboard under the corners? That'll give me an even better idea if I can pull this off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The dimensions are really close to the Nook and Oberon sells Nook covers.

Hopefully it is close enough to the Nook that Oberon does not have to start from scratch and can make some small modifications.

You could try calling Oberon and see what they say.


----------



## LauraB

I like those pictures of the cardboard cut out, what a good idea! I'm so glad you posted it. I was going to offer up my Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine (velcro) for sell here. But it looks like it will fit!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Mandy said:


> Do you have corners? Could you pretty please take a pic of the cardboard under the corners? That'll give me an even better idea if I can pull this off.


If I had corners I would definitely take that photo for you, but alas I have velcro. Sorry.


----------



## Mandy

RiddleMeThis said:


> If I had corners I would definitely take that photo for you, but alas I have velcro. Sorry.


Aww, thanks anyway. I'm hopeful that I can make my Oberon work with the K3, at least temporarily.


----------



## CaroleC

RiddleMeThis said:


> If I had corners I would definitely take that photo for you, but alas I have velcro. Sorry.


I have corners, and I tried to cut some cardboard roughly in those dimensions. This is far from perfect but maybe this will give you a rough idea anyway:










I don't think it would work with this k2 cover as is, but maybe it could be altered by someone more crafts-oriented than me.


----------



## BlueQuill

Does an Oberon rep still frequent this board? Just looking for some word from Oberon about timing of K3 covers and which designs to expect! Nothing on their website or facebook page either... Oberon, where are you


----------



## Mandy

CaroleC said:


> I have corners, and I tried to cut some cardboard roughly in those dimensions. This is far from perfect but maybe this will give you a rough idea anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would work with this k2 cover as is, but maybe it could be altered by someone more crafts-oriented than me.


Thank you, CaroleC! Wow, it's gonna be cutting it close. Hopefully OberonDesign will speak up soon and let us know a rough idea on when we can expect to see some K3 covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oberon won't even get their hands on a Kindle until the same time we do. Expect it to be several weeks after that. (I'm guessing late Sept - early Oct based on prior relesases)

And for the cardboard cutout. Remember the Kindle has rounded corners. Not square. That will make a big difference.


----------



## drenee

OMG, if that's the case, that a K1 cover could be modified to fit a K3, I would be very tempted to purchase.  My daughter has my K1 butterfly cover, and I miss it so much.  I'm not sure she'd be willing to part with it though.  Hmmm....wonder if I can use guilt?  JK.  
deb


----------



## HappyGuy

Because the K3 will be the same height and about 1/2 inch narrower, the Oberon K1 cover with corners probably won't work for the K3 without some sort of modification. If, however, you have a K1 cover with velcro, the K1 cover should work fine with the K3; you'll just have to buy a couple of strips of velcro (unless you can get the strips off of the K1 and recycle them onto the K3).


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> And for the cardboard cutout. Remember the Kindle has rounded corners. Not square. That will make a big difference.


Good point, and one that I forgot. I don't have much if any hope at this time, that my beloved black Sky Dragon k2 cover will work for my k3.  BUT - - maybe I can find something else to use the k2 cover for. I don't want to sell it. Maybe a notebook, or a pad of paper is available in about the same size and would fit in it.


----------



## kindlekathy

I have an Oberon K1 case that I have been using with my K2 - it is just a very close fit, but I've never had any problems with it (velcro)
I did a mock up of the K3, and it should fit fine.
Again, mine is velcro, so I don't have to worry about the corners.


----------



## Cindy416

Some of us have been discussing the K2 Oberon for the new Kindle in this thread. Thought I'd point you in that direction. Don't know if there's anything new there, and some of you have already visited it, but am sharing the link anyway. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30863.0.html


----------



## Mandy

Well, not that we really had any doubts, but Oberon did confirm that they'll be making the K3 covers.


----------



## 911jason

drenee said:


> Hmmm....wonder if I can use guilt? JK.
> deb


If not, violence usually gets the job done.


----------



## drenee

She actually told me I could have it if I wanted it back.  It's a bit premature anyway, since I haven't decided to buy a K3 yet.  
deb


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Some news on the K3 covers you need to know.. FIRST and most important your current K2 cover will NOT fit the new K3. Also as far as designs and colors we will be doing the exact same colors and designs we currently have in the K2, so feel free to visit our website to pick out the new one you want   Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

Thanks for the update. I have mine picked out. Are you taking pre-orders?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Not yet but we are hoping to do actual orders and not pre orders, but we will keep you posted as soon as we have more info.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

BlueQuill said:


> Does an Oberon rep still frequent this board? Just looking for some word from Oberon about timing of K3 covers and which designs to expect! Nothing on their website or facebook page either... Oberon, where are you


I just saw on Facebook where Oberon said they would be making the exact same designs and colors for the K3 that are offered for the K2.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

OberonDesign.com said:


> Not yet but we are hoping to do actual orders and not pre orders, but we will keep you posted as soon as we have more info.


Okay. I'll be watching for your posts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oberon--

I've merged your new thread with your existing official thread but left the title of the merged thread as "Something you should know about the new K3 covers."  It helps people who are looking for info about your products to have announcements in the official thread rather than start a new one for announcements.  Your new post actually answered a question that was posted to the official thread.

You can change the subject of the thread by going to your first post in the thread and clicking on "modify."  Or you can PM me to help.    (Be sure to bookmark/mark as favorite this thread so you can find it easily!)

Thanks for understanding and for keeping us up to date here on KindleBoards!

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thanks.. the reason I didn't add it to the thread is  it so long already and people tend skip the new info, I know I tend to bypass threads that are several pages long (especially since I read the board on my phone quite a bit), we have been getting emails regarding this issue all day which is why I created a new thread. 

For example you click on that thread, if you are new the first thing you see is something that is outdated (back to march) to find this info they have to to into it by several pages then the info is lost.. I can see doing one th read to promote things but changes, etc and customer concerns get buried, is there another way we can do this? most new members won't know to go to page 7 to find this info


----------



## corkyb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oberon--
> 
> I've merged your new thread with your existing official thread but left the title of the merged thread as "Something you should know about the new K3 covers." It helps people who are looking for info about your products to have announcements in the official thread rather than start a new one for announcements. Your new post actually answered a question that was posted to the official thread.
> 
> How do you do that Betsy?
> Paula
> 
> You can change the subject of the thread by going to your first post in the thread and clicking on "modify." Or you can PM me to help.  (Be sure to bookmark/mark as favorite this thread so you can find it easily!)
> 
> Thanks for understanding and for keeping us up to date here on KindleBoards!
> 
> Betsy
> Accessories Moderator


----------



## 911jason

OberonDesign.com said:


> Thanks.. the reason I didn't add it to the thread is it so long already and people tend skip the new info, I know I tend to bypass threads that are several pages long (especially since I read the board on my phone quite a bit), we have been getting emails regarding this issue all day which is why I created a new thread.
> 
> For example you click on that thread, if you are new the first thing you see is something that is outdated (back to march) to find this info they have to to into it by several pages then the info is lost.. I can see doing one th read to promote things but changes, etc and customer concerns get buried, is there another way we can do this? most new members won't know to go to page 7 to find this info


I'm not a mod, but just a suggestion, you can go back and modify the first post in this thread with whatever new information you want, or you can just add a link to your new info post and say something like Click this link for the newest info on Kindle 3 covers... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.msg566536.html#msg566536


----------



## JenB

Question on Oberon covers in general -- I see that there is a pocket in the front.  What are the dimensions of that?  (K2, since K3 isn't out--and I just need an approximation).

Just wondering what I could actually use that pocket for.

(in an ideal world, my Kindle cover would allow holding a small notebook and also have a pen loop)

Jennifer


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have my contact info in there so that people can find me if it is lost. I plan on using the password when I travel so people will not be able to use my DXG if something happens.


----------



## 911jason

Oberon,

Have you ever thought about making Kindle sleeves? Something similar to this, but with your awesome designs...


----------



## Jasonmh

911jason said:


> Oberon,
> 
> Have you ever thought about making Kindle sleeves? Something similar to this, but with your awesome designs...


I love sleeves (don't like reading my kindles in a cover), if you made one I would buy it.


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, I was thinking that as Amazon continues to improve the Kindle, and make it more and more enjoyable to hold and look at, people are going to be more interested in reading their Kindles naked. An Oberon sleeve would be the perfect conveyance for my naked Kindle! =)


----------



## booknut

I also would love a sleeve from Oberon if they made one. I am planning to just read my new kindle without a cover. I have bought a well padded sleeve from etsy that is going to be custom made but would by a sleeve from oberon down the road if they offered one.


----------



## 911jason

You could even still use a bungee over the top of the opening to keep the Kindle secure while carrying it around. There could be one of the pewter buttons on the top front to secure the bungee to and then people could still use their charms if they like!

If you guys don't decide to do sleeves, I might just have to go into business for myself! 


Spoiler



Just kidding --- please do it though!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I prefer sleeves over bookstyle covers also (this is probably the main reason I haven't bought the sky blue Van Gogh Sky I've been drooling over)...I would LOVE to have the opportunity to buy a sleeve (or two or three) with a beautiful Oberon design on it!


----------



## MAGreen

I would go for a sleeve style cover as well. Especially with the new smaller Kindle.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for all the support on the idea you guys, hopefully if enough of us post our interest, they'll consider a trial run or just go for it! =)


----------



## Pushka

I was thinking of a sleeve too. I have a plain one for the iPad and think an Oberon would be great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I would definitely consider a sleeve this time around. The only reason I ordered a cover with my new K3 is that I need _something_ to protect it. . . .but I'd really like a good, nice sleeve so I could use it 'naked' and have protection too!


----------



## LauraB

I'd probably buy a sleeve, but no more Oberon covers. I don't like the buttons. I don't mean the look, I mean the way they feel when I have the cover folded back, plus the covers add a lot of weight, which I've decided I don't care like.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

I, too, would seriously consider an Oberon sleeve for my ordered K3. I never read my K1 out of its cover, but I have been trying out a K2 for the past week and have found it comfortable to read naked. I think the K3 will be even _more_ comfortable to read naked, but I *definitely* want an Oberon product of some kind for protection for my Kindle.

FWIW, I think 911Jason has a great design idea in his post re: the bungee cord and the button and charm. 

So....Oberon, *please* consider making a sleeve!


----------



## KindleGirl

A sleeve would be great! We could still enjoy the beautiful Oberon designs that way, but also use the kindle naked. That could be a win/win situation!


----------



## Kindle-lite

Great idea 911jason!!  I think the Oberon covers offer the greatest protection and a sleeve would be perfect.... I'm thinking I will be reading K3 neekid and just using a padded cover for storage/travel.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oberon posted on their site that K3 covers will come out in September. They don't give a specific date. Sorry, I know we all knew that the K3 cases would come out sometime in September, it seems to take a month with a new model, but I thought I would at least confirm that suspicion.


----------



## dnelsen

I offer another vote for sleeves!! An oberon sleeve would be perfect for my new Kindle 3....looks like with the slimmer page buttons, that the kindle will be easier to read naked. We still want protection....Please make a sleeve...button with bungee latch would be great too


----------



## 911jason

I keep hoping Oberon will post in this thread and at least let us know if they're considering a sleeve design...


----------



## identicaltriplets

I wouldn't use a sleeve but love the current K2 designs!  I would love to see more color options--pink would be awesome!


----------



## kimbertay

I would also be interested in an Oberon sleeve for my K3!


----------



## Imogen Rose

911jason said:


> Oberon,
> 
> Have you ever thought about making Kindle sleeves? Something similar to this, but with your awesome designs...


Nice sleeve, who makes them?


----------



## 911jason

Hopefully Oberon! Just kidding, that's a Trendy Digital sleeve...


----------



## Imogen Rose

911jason said:


> Hopefully Oberon! Just kidding, that's a Trendy Digital sleeve...


Thanks!


----------



## Magellan

Another voice to the quest for Oberon sleeves for K3.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was looking at the K1 covers (I still have one) and noticed that there is now a Purple Sun available for it. Of course I now have a DXG and the Purple Sun cover but it made me chuckle. Six months ago I would have bought this cover in a second.

Interestingly, I find I like it better for the DX then the K1. The design flows better on a larger surface. I like how the sun is more offset on the DX cover and there is more space for the rays on the front of the DX cover.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

I'm interested in your Bold Celtic design, as it reminds me of the beloved musty books in the library of my beloved musty grandfather.  That, and I'm both Irish and a fan of W.B. Yeats.  Any chance you'll be doing that one for the Kindle 3 in either fern or saddle?

I like the dragon cover as well, but some of the representational covers look less authentically vintage.  That, and abstract designs that repeat patterns in ways that suggest the Infinite have the potential to frighten the small children in all of us (think of old wallpaper at bedtime) and I love that. 

I also wonder whether you've considered doing a wraparound cover featuring interlocking dragons from front to back.

Another idea:  Covers that resemble true antique editions of old leather-bound books.  Some of them had gilded titles and the leather itself usually resembles that of the faux-Victorian-scientist offerings of companies like Saddleback and Renaissance.  Any chance you'll do a facsimile some day?  That way, I could feel as if I were reading a book from the nineteenth century whenever I picked up my Kindle.

And thanks for answering our questions.


----------



## Neo

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> I also wonder whether you've considered doing a wraparound cover featuring interlocking dragons from front to back.


Oh, I would be all over that one too - love the dragon (both in black and red) and already know that will be my DX cover the day I finally cave and do get myself the DX 

But I would definitely prefer the design as a wrap around too!!!


----------



## pghaworth

Did someone say Oberon sleeves for the K3? I think that would be a brilliant idea. Would be very interested. Will likely not buy a normal cover as I want it to be quick and light - hence a sleeve. I'll be watching and waiting.


----------



## JaneD

I'd be very interested in an Oberon sleeve. It would be great to find a case that's both slim and beautiful.


----------



## 911jason

I sent them a PM last night when they showed online and had responded to another thread... I asked them if they had seen the sleeve comments in this thread and asked them for a word either way. 

I haven't got a response yet. I like to think that their silence here is probably a good thing, since maybe that means they are exploring the possibility/feasibility of the sleeve design. Then again, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Kindle-lite

maybe so 911jason or maybe they have to pass it by their artists/designers who probably only are available Mon-Fri.  I think it is a great idea and I hope we get a response back!


----------



## 911jason

kindle2luvr said:


> maybe so 911jason or maybe they have to pass it by their artists/designers who probably only are available Mon-Fri. I think it is a great idea and I hope we get a response back!


True... if they didn't see it until I pm'd them last night... the first suggestion was posted here over a week ago though.


----------



## K9Mom

I love the Oberon designs, but am concerned about the added weight (I have some arthritis in my rt. hand). I would buy an Oberon Sleeve in a heartbeat.... Oberon, are you listening


----------



## jazprimo

I really love my Oberon Kindle cover! I have a brown/saddle colored forest scene, which is soothing looking. I also like the way that it makes my Kindle feel like I'm holding a leather-bound book. Way to go Oberon!


----------



## Cindy416

K9Mom said:


> I love the Oberon designs, but am concerned about the added weight (I have some arthritis in my rt. hand). I would buy an Oberon Sleeve in a heartbeat.... Oberon, are you listening


I have some arthritis in my hands (especially my right), and have no problem with the weight of my Oberon cover. That's not to say that a sleeve wouldn't be a viable option for some, though.



jazprimo said:


> I really love my Oberon Kindle cover! I have a brown/saddle colored forest scene, which is soothing looking. I also like the way that it makes my Kindle feel like I'm holding a leather-bound book. Way to go Oberon!


I love my Oberon, too, and agree with your comment about holding a leather-bound book.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Cindy416 said:


> I have some arthritis in my hands (especially my right), and have no problem with the weight of my Oberon cover. That's not to say that a sleeve wouldn't be a viable option for some, though.
> 
> I love my Oberon, too, and agree with your comment about holding a leather-bound book.


Cindy416, I have arthritis in both hands and wrists. I have an Oberon cover for my K1, and I love reading my K1 in the cover but it does add some weight to the Kindle. The K3 will be so light (and not irregularly-shaped like the K1) so that I think I will be wanting to read the K3 nekkid.

Having said that, though, I would LOVE an Oberon sleeve to protect it--I just love the Oberon products!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I'm really interested in getting one of these once I order my Kindle, but I'm wondering how much protection they offer?  Has anyone dropped their Kindle while it was in an oberon cover, and did it survive the fall?  I just keep hearing Kindles are very delicate.  

Dawn


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I'm really interested in getting one of these once I order my Kindle, but I'm wondering how much protection they offer? Has anyone dropped their Kindle while it was in an oberon cover, and did it survive the fall? I just keep hearing Kindles are very delicate.
> 
> Dawn


Yes, Ive dropped my kindle multiple times while in it's Oberon cover. My miniature dachshund has also stood on my Kindle in its Oberon cover. Not a single speck of damage.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

had my 25 pound cat put his full weight on mine.. nearly had a heart attack.. however no issues at all


----------



## VictoriaP

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I'm really interested in getting one of these once I order my Kindle, but I'm wondering how much protection they offer? Has anyone dropped their Kindle while it was in an oberon cover, and did it survive the fall? I just keep hearing Kindles are very delicate.
> 
> Dawn


Several times, including onto concrete. No damage. I stopped using the cover as the weight was too much for me, but I have no qualms about how well it protects.

To Oberon--a bold Celtic sleeve would be STUNNING!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Victoria

can you put that on the sleeve post.. I want to have them all together when we discuss it tomorrow.. thanks!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

OberonDesign.com said:


> had my 25 pound cat put his full weight on mine.. nearly had a heart attack.. however no issues at all


Whoa, 25 lbs? How does he/she get around?

Thanks for all the responses! I'm definitely putting an oberon cover on my holiday wish list plus Kindle of course.

Dawn


----------



## K9Mom

Thanks for the comments I am sold. Now I just have to wait to see if I will get a sleeve (if it becomes available) or the cover.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Here's a question for the management:

If you've looked at the Kindle Countdown thread, then you know that tons of Kindle forum buyers have *not* ordered the Amazon cover because they're waiting for the Oberon version.  I myself am onesuch.

Question:  Since Kindles without covers are prone to damage and scratches, can you give us any sense of when Oberon covers or sleeves -- anything, really -- will be available for the Kindle 3?

If it's going to be a month or two, then please let us know so that we can plan accordingly.  I love Oberon, but I also love Kindles without scratched screens.  I'd rather not get the official cover but will do so if that's going to be the only protection for early adopters.


----------



## RobertK

The website says, "Note: The new Kindle 3 model is significantly different. We will be introducing a cover for the Kindle 3 in September. Thank You!"


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Here's a question for the management:
> 
> If you've looked at the Kindle Countdown thread, then you know that tons of Kindle forum buyers have *not* ordered the Amazon cover because they're waiting for the Oberon version. I myself am onesuch.
> 
> Question: Since Kindles without covers are prone to damage and scratches, can you give us any sense of when Oberon covers or sleeves -- anything, really -- will be available for the Kindle 3?
> 
> If it's going to be a month or two, then please let us know so that we can plan accordingly. I love Oberon, but I also love Kindles without scratched screens. I'd rather not get the official cover but will do so if that's going to be the only protection for early adopters.


FWIW: I'm planning on keeping my K1 (at least for the moment, anyway) and reading my K3 at home and my K1 when I go out. It's not the perfect solution, but it's a "work around" till Oberon is up with their newest products, and until I make a decision on whether to go with an Oberon cover or an Oberon sleeve (if they offer the option).


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Here's a question for the management:
> 
> If you've looked at the Kindle Countdown thread, then you know that tons of Kindle forum buyers have *not* ordered the Amazon cover because they're waiting for the Oberon version. I myself am onesuch.
> 
> Question: Since Kindles without covers are prone to damage and scratches, can you give us any sense of when Oberon covers or sleeves -- anything, really -- will be available for the Kindle 3?
> 
> If it's going to be a month or two, then please let us know so that we can plan accordingly. I love Oberon, but I also love Kindles without scratched screens. I'd rather not get the official cover but will do so if that's going to be the only protection for early adopters.


Oberon will not receive their K3 until everybody else does. It will take some time for them to be able to design and produce the newer covers. Going by past new devices, it generally takes them about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

That is pretty much on target.  Though we are working on the new covers now with a mock up of K3, based on the deminsions given. Until we have one in our hot little hands we can't be sure everything is correct. So without a doubt there will be more tweaking.

Everyone is in this boat, Decalgirl, Medge and a host of others that have to wait along with the rest of you to make sure the covers fit and are not blocking any ports


----------



## Kathy

Has anyone heard if Oberon got their K3 yet? I would love to know their thoughts on how the covers will fit the K3.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Kathy said:


> Has anyone heard if Oberon got their K3 yet? I would love to know their thoughts on how the covers will fit the K3.


When I've asked that sort of question in the past, certain members of these forums have stated rather resolutely that Oberon will release the covers in September, and that this information "is on their website" (as you were already aware, no doubt).

If you're a headphones enthusiast, or do business with different small businesses, you know that some company reps are more loquacious than others. Many like to build up the anticipation by answering questions about the look and functionality of a product well in advance of its release. Whether Oberon and their reps are that sort of company I can't say (since the Kindle 3 will be my first and Oberon my first true cover (as opposed to sleeve)). Perhaps some patient and experienced person (Oberon rep or otherwise) will enlighten us both.

I get the sense (from a distance) that Oberon might be a bit like Podunk, my favorite place for tea and miniature sandwiches: Curmudgeonly about the process, attentive to customer satisfaction and incredibly rewarding in terms of the final product.


----------



## BlueQuill

As a many-time repeat customer of Oberon, I don't know that I'd call them "curmudgeonly"--but their product and customer service are definitely exceptional. They used to have a much more active presence here, but they've been virtually absent for ages, I agree. They do have a Facebook page, but not much more information or dialogue there either, unfortunately. I do miss hearing more from them and fear people may be turning elsewhere in their absence. I'm waiting semi-patiently to see what they come up with for my new K3. I can't imagine cloaking my beautiful new Kindle in anything else!


----------



## Kathy

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> When I've asked that sort of question in the past, certain members of these forums have stated rather resolutely that Oberon will release the covers in September, and that this information "is on their website" (as you were already aware, no doubt).


I believe they were referring to when the covers would be available. I'm just asking if they received theirs yet. Just curious to see if they are having any issue with receiving their K3. I've bought 6 covers from them and their customer service is wonderful. The product is beautiful and is great protection to the Kindle.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Thanks for the considerate and helpful reply. And just so you know: I reserve a great deal of affection and respect for curmudgeonly companies -- particularly when natural materials like leather are involved -- as stubborn attention to craft is often the mark of a perfectionist.

For years, I used to live with a woman who created couture leather jackets for rock stars. Later, she became a famous and successful designer. After watching her sketch, cut and sew every night for three years, I have utter respect for the craftsmanship involved, and utter patience for any quirks a great leather artisan might display.

Oberon cases are beautifully designed and made and, from all reports, meticulously tailored to the devices for which they're intended. That fact, combined with their sporadic communications and the responses I've read by forum members, gave me the impression they had a just-so approach to product information. I appreciate your very specific response to that idea.



> As a many-time repeat customer of Oberon, I don't know that I'd call them "curmudgeonly"--but their product and customer service are definitely exceptional. They used to have a much more active presence here, but they've been virtually absent for ages, I agree. They do have a Facebook page, but not much more information or dialogue there either, unfortunately. I do miss hearing more from them and fear people may be turning elsewhere in their absence. I'm waiting semi-patiently to see what they come up with for my new K3. I can't imagine cloaking my beautiful new Kindle in anything else!


----------



## Kathy

Oberon, We're still waiting.


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm not an Oberon rep.. but as I understand it, Oberon is a small family business, and while they certainly do answer questions.  I've spoken to them on the phone a couple of times and in email.  But I think they don't exactly have people sitting near phones or computers all the time.  They are creating their gorgeous leather and pewter items.

Anyway, I'm willing to wait.  My K2 and DX Oberons were well worth the waiting I did (Had to wait for my preferred designs to be available).

And I'm not saying that I wouldn't like to see a post from them.. especially if peacock, hummingbird and gingko K3 designs are on the menu.


----------



## Kathy

I love their covers. I don't want to send them and email or phone them. Just was hoping they may pop in and give us an estimate.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would say expect news on Friday


----------



## Yossarian

Oberon's facebook said they would make the announcement today.


----------



## Kathy

Yossarian said:


> Oberon's facebook said they would make the announcement today.


Great! Thanks


----------



## Kathy

The Oberon release is out on Facebook. They are going to be offering a K3 sleeve, iPhone case and K3 covers. So excited. Looks like they are starting to make them next week. Yeah!


----------



## Cindy416

Woohooooo!


----------



## Seamonkey

Yesss!  Now to hope one of my desired designs is first wave, but my Nook cover will hold me until I can get what I want.


----------



## Yossarian

I wonder whether the Kindle 3 sleeve will fit the Nook.


----------



## kari

Yossarian said:


> I wonder whether the Kindle 3 sleeve will fit the Nook.


It will probably will if the Nook is the size of K3 or smaller.


----------



## kcrady

I believe the nook is thicker, so take that into consideration with measurements


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The nook is thicker and larger then the K3.


----------



## kari

ProfCrash said:


> The nook is thicker and larger then the K3.


Well, there's the answer -- I don't believe it will work for the Nook then as they've said they are making it to fit K3.


----------



## runtmms

I noticed that my favorite Journal Cover ("Waterfall" in Sky Blue) is not available for the K2 - and presumably not available for the K3 since Oberon has said they are going to have the same offerings. I wrote them a note asking about the Waterfall cover and they sent a kind response saying they'd pass the request on and explaining that offering different images on different products is expensive so on some items they only offer their most popular images. Images have to 'earn their way to being offered on a particular product.'

Bottom line, if this is a cover you'd choose, please let them know. Right now, all I can do is keep my fingers crossed.
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=656

-M

I just love the dragonfly button - it completes the image for me!


----------



## Seamonkey

Kindle 3 fits in a Nook cover but a sleeve that is fitted to the K3 may not fit a Nook.


----------



## Seamonkey

K3 being 7.5" X 4.8"

Small journal at Oberon being 7 X 5

You might and I'm just saying might.. be able to convince them to take the waterfall image used on the Small Journal and stamp it on a K3 cover (assuming theymake that cover at least 5 inches wide, though even if it was a bit narrower the image might be okay.

However, unless they have made an ereader version of the dragonfly button, that would not be used..

I'm saying this because I really wanted a Kindle DX cover with the peacock image.  They never made a peacock DX cover but they did take an image from one of the journal covers and put it on a DX cover with larger margins for me..  I had a choice of buttons that were available for kindle covers which in the case of the peacock image, worked for me since I didn't really like the butterfly button with the peacock image and was able to have them use the wave button.

I'd wait and see what the size is when they release the K3 covers..


----------



## Cardinal

runtmms said:


> I noticed that my favorite Journal Cover ("Waterfall" in Sky Blue) is not available for the K2 - and presumably not available for the K3 since Oberon has said they are going to have the same offerings. I wrote them a note asking about the Waterfall cover and they sent a kind response saying they'd pass the request on and explaining that offering different images on different products is expensive so on some items they only offer their most popular images. Images have to 'earn their way to being offered on a particular product.'
> 
> Bottom line, if this is a cover you'd choose, please let them know. Right now, all I can do is keep my fingers crossed.
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=656
> 
> -M
> 
> I just love the dragonfly button - it completes the image for me!


That is a beautiful cover! I love the dragonfly button, it is perfect. I hope they make it as a Kindle cover.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Info on the K3 cover

Brendan & Becca thank you for your patience while we worked out the details of the K3 cover.

The K3 pages will be activated sometime tomorrow afternoon. Here’s what to look for:

Merry Christmas! The K3 is significantly smaller in size so we’re passing on the cost saving by offering a lower price on our traditional corner strap cover: $69.00

A few color changes and two new image offerings for K3 covers…new image pictures will be up in a few days on the site

Due to demand we expect a slight backlog so it may take a few days longer than usual to get your cover. Remember, first come first serve!!

We intend to begin shipping corner covers on Sept. 15th.

We’re having some challenges with the closure on K3 sleeve style covers. It’s coming as soon as we can work out the kinks



THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## Cardinal

Thank you for letting us know.  I hope they add purple to Starry Night!  

Would it be possible to let us know how much the K3 covers weigh?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

hmmmm not sure.. I know they are smaller and  lighter then the k2


----------



## Kathy

Wish I knew what the new images were.  Are they new designs are just new colors on the designs already up for the K2? I don't want to order until I see them all. I'm dying for my new cover, now I'm afraid to order in case I want one of the new designs.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Images are the same as the K2, we changed a few of the color options, we have also added two designs which we will have photos for Monday (but you can see the descriptions when we go live )


----------



## Kathy

Great! Thanks so much. I'm so excited. This will be my 5 Oberon cover and I've loved them all.


----------



## Anne

OberonDesign.com said:


> Images are the same as the K2, we changed a few of the color options, we have also added two designs which we will have photos for Monday (but you can see the descriptions when we go live )


I cannot wait to find out what the new designs are.


----------



## MAGreen

Really!!? You're really going to do this to me? I finally decided on the design and color I want, and now you're going to add more for me to choose from!!! *Sigh* guess I will have to start the process all over again!


----------



## LauraB

Won't be ordering until the sleeves are available, but looking forward to them.


----------



## Anne

LauraB said:


> Won't be ordering until the sleeves are available, but looking forward to them.


I am not sure if I am going to order right away. I would also like to see the sleeves first.


----------



## Yossarian

Will the new designs also be available for Kindle 2 and/or Nook?


----------



## Cardinal

Is there a leather conditioner we can order from Oberon?  If not, which one does Oberon recommend?


----------



## 911jason

Cardinal said:


> Is there a leather conditioner we can order from Oberon? If not, which one does Oberon recommend?


http://www.oberondesign.com/faqs.php#care

*Caring for your Oberon Cover:*

We use a specific product in our shop to condition and 'feed' our leather covers. Click on the link below to purchase Leather Lotion. It can also commonly be found for sale in better shoe or leather stores or shoe repair shops:
http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html
See the product care pages of our site to learn more: http://oberondesign.com/care.php


----------



## identicaltriplets

Oh I can't wait to see what you have for the K3. I hope you have the hummingbird one still. That's my favorite though I would love it in green!


----------



## Kathy

MAGreen said:


> Really!!? You're really going to do this to me? I finally decided on the design and color I want, and now you're going to add more for me to choose from!!! *Sigh* guess I will have to start the process all over again!


I know what you mean. I had it all planned out. Now I'm hesitating until I know what the new designs are.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I will wait for the sleeves.  I want a sky blue peacock and a saddle da Vinci....and maybe one of the new one's too!  I am very excited!  Please post the pictures of the sleeves as soon as you can.   

Edit:  I have a question.  What kind of closure are you planning for the sleeve?  Will it be the elastic stretched over the opening connecting to a medallion or will you have a flap closure?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am a bad, bad girl. It is not hard to get a look at the K3 page. Yes, I know, I am a bad, bad girl. It appears that one of the new designs is not available in the journals and is a totally new design. 

(whistles as she walks away)


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

ProfCrash said:


> I am a bad, bad girl. It is not hard to get a look at the K3 page. Yes, I know, I am a bad, bad girl. It appears that one of the new designs is not available in the journals and is a totally new design.
> 
> (whistles as she walks away)


I think you have lots of company in your badness. I looked too....several times.


----------



## chilady1

I have seen them also and very nice (also whistling and walking away)


----------



## identicaltriplets

chilady1 said:


> I have seen them also and very nice (also whistling and walking away)


Okay you whistlers, how are you seeing them? I want to see!


----------



## Seamonkey

Hmm, that spiral could be interesting!


----------



## dancingwoman

I looked too..disappointed the they aren't offering the Raven ..I was looking forward to that one...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was wondering who was going to be upset that the Raven and Celtic Cross were dropped. I am excited to see the spiral.

I don't have a K3 but I am enjoying the whole waiting period with everyone.


----------



## Evenshade

I placed my order!.....Tree of Life/Saddle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Evenshade said:


> I placed my order!.....Tree of Life/Saddle.


The page is not live yet so they are not accepting orders. The work around allows people to look at things but Oberon said that they would not receive any of the orders that have been placed until they turn the page fully on.


----------



## jlee745

I have been set on getting the Dragonfly for over a month now. I was really wishing it had a design on front and back but figured it wouldn't be that big of deal. But even after a month I catch myself looking at the designs one more time to see if there is not one with a front and back design that I like more. I just clicked on the hollyhock and love the design on the side making it look like a book(ive not noticed that b4). I just feel like most of the time noone besides yourself sees the front of the cover and people are more out to see the design on the back. If I am spending $70 on a cover I want people to see it.  So now I am really torn. I want to order as soon as they post them so I will not have to wait so long but I am scared of making a mistake. Does anyone have the Hollyhock. I am wanting it in the blue(fav. color).Srry if I sound a little crazy but I have wanted a kindle and an oberon cover since last Christmas and I just got the kindle 3 so I want it to to be just right.


----------



## Cindy416

ken.w said:


> Here: http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle3.php . I found it by playing around with the URL.


I just talked to Oberon Design, and they said that the covers will be available to order within a few hours. I was ready to place my order, and decided to give them a call since the covers were not yet shown on the website. The man to whom I spoke said to please wait to order. Just thought I'd pass that along. I imagine that your order will be in the queue, Evenshade, but he basically begged me not to order yet, as he said that the link wasn't supposed to be up yet but that someone on Facebook had posted it.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

I want a da Vinci in Sky Blue--but I want to see what they come up with regarding their sleeves.  I'm leaning more towards a sleeve at this point, _if_ it comes in a design I like and comes in Sky Blue.

I've been reading my K3 naked, and I like the way it feels in my hand (noticeable lighter in weight). I then compared the K1 in the cover to my naked K3 - *BIG* difference!

I wonder what the closure problem could be that they're having trouble with.

More waiting.......


----------



## kevin63

What are the new color options?  Are they (the new color options) the same for the K2?


----------



## kindlek

ken.w said:


> Here: . I found it by playing around with the URL.


They also asked in the thread it was originally posted in, that the link be removed since it was not live yet.


----------



## Cindy416

Eclectic Reader said:


> I want a da Vinci in Sky Blue--but I want to see what they come up with regarding their sleeves.  I'm leaning more towards a sleeve at this point, _if_ it comes in a design I like and comes in Sky Blue.
> 
> I've been reading my K3 naked, and I like the way it feels in my hand (noticeable lighter in weight). I then compared the K1 in the cover to my naked K3 - *BIG* difference!
> 
> I wonder what the closure problem could be that they're having trouble with.
> 
> More waiting.......


I looked back through this thread and couldn't find anything about a closure problem. Since the man to whom I spoke said that the K3 covers will be on the website and available for ordering, that leads me to believe that there isn't a closure issue. The link that was put up (but not official) shows the K3 cover with what appears to be the same sort of closure that's on the K2 cover. The details about the covers include info. that says that the shift and back buttons are partially covered by the straps, but that the buttons can easily be used by pressing on the leather strap. Can't be any worse than the way the strap obscured part of the on/off switch on my K2 cover.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Cindy416 said:


> I looked back through this thread and couldn't find anything about a closure problem. Since the man to whom I spoke said that the K3 covers will be on the website and available for ordering, that leads me to believe that there isn't a closure issue. The link that was put up (but not official) shows the K3 cover with what appears to be the same sort of closure that's on the K2 cover. The details about the covers include info. that says that the shift and back buttons are partially covered by the straps, but that the buttons can easily be used by pressing on the leather strap. Can't be any worse than the way the strap obscured part of the on/off switch on my K2 cover.


The closure problem they were having was with the sleeve not the cover.


----------



## Cindy416

AnelaBelladonna said:


> The closure problem they were having was with the sleeve not the cover.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Seamonkey

Not that it is necessarily the same thing but they DO have a Celtic Spiral pattern if you look under Jewelry and then click on necklaces.


----------



## julip

Seamonkey said:


> Not that it is necessarily the same thing but they DO have a Celtic Spiral pattern if you look under Jewelry and then click on necklaces.


Hi Sea - if you Google "Oberon Celtic Swirl", one of the hits is an amazon listing for an out of print Oberon cover of that same name. I wonder if it will be that same one, or an updated version?


----------



## Evenshade

ProfCrash said:


> The page is not live yet so they are not accepting orders. The work around allows people to look at things but Oberon said that they would not receive any of the orders that have been placed until they turn the page fully on.


Would it have taken my order/payment info/shipping info and returned an email to me that my order was received?


----------



## Cindy416

Evenshade said:


> Would it have taken my order/payment info/shipping info and returned an email to me that my order was received?


Since I was told that the link would go live in a few hours, I'd assume that they are processing your order. I wouldn't think you'd have received such verification had your order been rejected.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Evanshade. You may want to email the office. We are not sure if orders are in which is why we post links When they are ready.  IF YOU EVER SEE A LINK AND ITS NOR ON OUR PAGE., WAIT.  The posting last night should not have happened and caused some issues today which can lead to delays. (we had to backtrack on some orders received) to make sure yours is there drop an email or send me your info  here and I can chrck 

On a positive note we hope to go live sometime this evening

The closure is with the sleeve not the case. Which is why we are delaying it.

I will keep you posted as soon as we go live  thanks for waiting


----------



## booknut

Considering someone just posted the link on this thread an hour ago doing the same thing I figured out, I am sure other people figured the URL out as well. It's not rocket science. So I imagine some early orders are by people who figured it out all by themselves.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Lisanr said:


> Considering someone just posted the link on this thread an hour ago doing the same thing I figured out, I am sure other people figured the URL out as well. It's not rocket science. So I imagine some early orders are by people who figured it out all by themselves.


Lisa I am not sure why you think it's okay to post this information.

I am sure your unaware of the chaos you posting this link last night caused. But it had an effect on the site. We were not live.

It's a real problem.. The more this happens the more we are delayed. It's not rocket science but we ask for the respect to keep the links from not being posted until we go live. It's the right thing to do. We will go live when all is in place. But when someone posts this early it causes all kind of problems with customer orders.

In short if you figure it out we ask you keep it to yourself until WE are ready to launch to make sure the customers that do order have a smooth experience.

Cindy.. It was NOT posted by a facebbok user. It was posted by a member here


----------



## booknut

my point was that someone named Ken posted the link on this thread TODAY & you are singling me out.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

I saw Ken too.. Trust me he has no business posting either and the post was meant for anyone posting links.. We would like you to wait until we are live. It's all we ask.


----------



## Anne

OberonDesign.com said:


> I saw Ken too.. Trust me he has no business posting either and the post was meant for anyone posting links.. We would like you to wait until we are live. It's all we ask.


I agree we should wait until you are live.


----------



## Cindy416

OberonDesign.com said:


> Lisa I am not sure why you think it's okay to post this information.
> 
> I am sure your unaware of the chaos you posting this link last night caused. But it had an effect on the site. We were not live.
> 
> It's a real problem.. The more this happens the more we are delayed. It's not rocket science but we ask for the respect to keep the links from not being posted until we go live. It's the right thing to do. We will go live when all is in place. But when someone posts this early it causes all kind of problems with customer orders.
> 
> In short if you figure it out we ask you keep it to yourself until WE are ready to launch to make sure the customers that do order have a smooth experience.
> 
> Cindy.. It was NOT posted by a facebbok user. It was posted by a member here


The only reason I said that it was posted by a Facebook user is that the man to whom I spoke at your company told ME that. I told him that I'd seen it on the Kindle Boards.

I started to post something awhile ago asking if it really seemed to be ok to go ahead and order simply because you (the person who figured out the not-yet-live-link) figured out the link. I deleted my post because I didn't want to start something. Looks like it's already started, so my question, albeit a bit rhetorical, is still a valid one.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We should be live tonight.. You are fine and I will post the link ASAP! Thanks for waiting


----------



## ken.w

I deleted my post.  Sorry about that.  People had mentioned already seeing it, so I didn't know it wasn't cool to post that.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Ken

Thanks so much! I promise as soon as we are live we will post. It's appreciated !


----------



## Evenshade

OberonDesign.com said:


> Evanshade. You may want to email the office. We are not sure if orders are in which is why we post links When they are ready. IF YOU EVER SEE A LINK AND ITS NOR ON OUR PAGE., WAIT. The posting last night should not have happened and caused some issues today which can lead to delays. (we had to backtrack on some orders received) to make sure yours is there drop an email or send me your info here and I can chrck
> 
> On a positive note we hope to go live sometime this evening
> 
> The closure is with the sleeve not the case. Which is why we are delaying it.
> 
> I will keep you posted as soon as we go live  thanks for waiting


So sorry for causing a problem. I'll email the office to see if my receipt is valid and re-order if not. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

WE ARE LIVE

READY....SET...GO!!! K3 covers have arrived!

http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle3.php
(The link is up!)


----------



## LauraB

OberonDesign.com said:


> Lisa I am not sure why you think it's okay to post this information.
> 
> I am sure your unaware of the chaos you posting this link last night caused. But it had an effect on the site. We were not live.
> 
> It's a real problem.. The more this happens the more we are delayed. It's not rocket science but we ask for the respect to keep the links from not being posted until we go live. It's the right thing to do. We will go live when all is in place. But when someone posts this early it causes all kind of problems with customer orders.
> 
> In short if you figure it out we ask you keep it to yourself until WE are ready to launch to make sure the customers that do order have a smooth experience.
> 
> Cindy.. It was NOT posted by a facebbok user. It was posted by a member here


I have been following this thread and OberonDesign may be frustrated, and maybe the link shouldn't have been posted, but if you are the PR person for them, you are rude and abrasive. And if you aren't the PR person, you guys need one. I've purchased Oberon products since the mid 90's, journals, and I've bought bags, bookmarks, and many Kindle covers. But all I have to say after reading your posts is WOW. Your not on my favorites anymore. "It's not rocket science" but even if your customers get over enthusiastic, at least they are enthusiastic.


----------



## LauraB

OberonDesign.com said:


> WE ARE LIVE
> 
> READY....SET...GO!!! K3 covers have arrived!
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle3.php
> (The link is up!)


Uhh....not even going to visit


----------



## PaulGuy

Product list page is not working. Did we crash their servers?


----------



## Kathy

Somebody announced it early on Facebook, so I think the traffic is so much for it. Hopefully, it will settle down and I can go look.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are aware of the "white screen" issue.. working on it now..


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We simply ask links not be posted until we are live.  Posting links early cause problems in the system and delays for everyone else. The simple fact is the request is not unreasonable and the reason I used the term "rocket science" is because I was referring to the phrase in her post.  Thank you for your comments.


----------



## mlewis78

I do not think that the Oberon person was rude at all.  It was unfortunate that it was possible to reach the page on their website last night, but once they told us they were not live, everyone should have taken their word that it was not.  It only delayed getting it up live.  Many of us here have been politely waiting, but the message about Oberon being rude was uncalled for.  Too much impatience around here!


----------



## Kathy

mlewis78 said:


> I do not think that the Oberon person was rude at all. It was unfortunate that it was possible to reach the page on their website last night, but once they told us they were not live, everyone should have taken their word that it was not. It only delayed getting it up live. Many of us here have been politely waiting, but the message about Oberon being rude was uncalled for. Too much impatience around here!


I agree with you. This is not an Oberon bashing thread. I have been waiting and am anxious to view the covers as well, but it just hinders Oberon when things are not done correctly. I have always had wonderful customer service from them and know that will continue.


----------



## PiedTyper

I put my order in my cart about an hour ago.  Somehow, the cart picked up TWO (2) Sky Blue Roof of Heaven covers instead of one (two separate items, not one item with 2 as the quantity.)  When I tried to delete the extra cover, all I got was a done message with the white screen.  I can now no longer even view my cart to see if the delete occurred.  View My Cart results in a white screen.  There were also three charms in my cart.  I never completed the order, because I could not get back to the updated cart.

I'm posting this for purposes of trying to let you know where I would have been in the queue had the system worked.  Sorry to be part of an overload problem.  Hope you get the problem corrected soon.  I will wait about half an hour and then try to go take another look and complete the order.  Or fill the cart again if it's empty.  

I saw the post on Facebook saying that the link was up, but it was by a non-Oberon poster.  My sympathies on what a long night this will be for you guys.

Fortunately, I'm a reasonably patient person.  Neither the sky nor the Roof of Heaven will fall if I have to wait an extra week.  So if you need to bump me in the queue to keep an angry, impatient customer who threatens death, destruction, or something really serious - like taking you off their favorites list - if you don't fix their problem yesterday, feel free to do so.

Keep smiling,  Typer


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Kathy said:


> I agree with you. This is not an Oberon bashing thread. I have been waiting and am anxious to view the covers as well, but it just hinders Oberon when things are not done correctly. I have always had wonderful customer service from them and know that will continue.


Thank you so much.. you and Kathy

I was not trying to be rude, my point is that is caused alot of problems for customers who wanted to do it the right way and the shouldn't have to call or email to see if the orders are okay because they didn't know the link was not live yet.

We are having issues right now with it.. You wonderful shoppers have crashed the shopping cart, we are aware of the issue and are working on it. I will give you an update as soon as I have it and thank you again for your patience and your support. We want to make this a fun and exciting experience for you!!!

Our customers are the best!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

PiedTyper said:


> I put my order in my cart about an hour ago. Somehow, the cart picked up TWO (2) Sky Blue Roof of Heaven covers instead of one (two separate items, not one item with 2 as the quantity.) When I tried to delete the extra cover, all I got was a done message with the white screen. I can now no longer even view my cart to see if the delete occurred. View My Cart results in a white screen. There were also three charms in my cart. I never completed the order, because I could not get back to the updated cart.
> 
> I'm posting this for purposes of trying to let you know where I would have been in the queue had the system worked. Sorry to be part of an overload problem. Hope you get the problem corrected soon. I will wait about half an hour and then try to go take another look and complete the order. Or fill the cart again if it's empty.
> 
> I saw the post on Facebook saying that the link was up, but it was by a non-Oberon poster. My sympathies on what a long night this will be for you guys.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm a reasonably patient person. Neither the sky nor the Roof of Heaven will fall if I have to wait an extra week. So if you need to bump me in the queue to keep an angry, impatient customer who threatens death, destruction, or something really serious - like taking you off their favorites list - if you don't fix their problem yesterday, feel free to do so.
> 
> Keep smiling, Typ


Thanks.
I did just post info on FB as well... We are aware of the white screen.. and the issue at hand.. (the shopping cart has crashed!) and no worries, we are not going to bump you for death threats.. however if someone bribes me with some sort of cheeseburger I can't be held responsible for my actions..  thanks for understanding!


----------



## PiedTyper

You mean like a bacon hickory-smoked cheeseburger?  I could probably arrange for delivery!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

OH wow.. that is pure evil my friend


----------



## kim

OberonDesign.com said:


> <snip> (the shopping cart has crashed!) <snip>


Things that I read turn into images in my head and this is a funny image.


----------



## libros_lego

How much are the new covers?


----------



## PiedTyper

I lived in sunny Southern California for 35 years, so I am well aware that it is dinner time out there right NOW.  Seriously, I hope you guys are making sure to get something to eat so that low blood sugar doesn't add to all the other problems.


----------



## drenee

K3 covers are $69.00.


----------



## libros_lego

drenee said:


> K3 covers are $69.00.


Thanks.


----------



## CAR

Will wait for the reviews on how those bottom straps over the buttons work


----------



## PiedTyper

CAR:  They've posted a picture on the Facebook site.  Looks like no problem at all.

Typer.


----------



## drenee

CAR said:


> Will wait for the reviews on how those bottom straps over the buttons work


I have not viewed the new covers. Are the straps different than the K1 & 2 covers?
deb


----------



## OberonDesign.com

PiedTyper said:


> CAR: They've posted a picture on the Facebook site. Looks like no problem at all.
> 
> Typer.


The ports are accessable.

I am NOT in sunny CA but on the East Coast so its WAY past dinner time here. Thank goodness I am a night owl.. LOL)

I did just post a port photo on our FB page .. so you can get an idea.


----------



## mlewis78

This web page shows the inside with the K inside.

http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle3.php


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Here is where we are 

Okay Shoppers.. we have a clean up in Aisle 7! It appears the problem is not the website but the cart. Of course the cart company has gone home.. SOOO we are trying to see if anyone can do anything, but it MAYBE morning (I know booooo hiss)

We had so many of you come to the site (thank you and we hope are you back) we are thrilled, the website itself is not the issue however we will be working on getting info through the night and have you up as soon as possible and I will post here and on FB as soon as the links are ready to go. I am so sorry for the disappointment, we hate you have to wait just a bit longer but maybe it will give you time to look at even more images.

also the images for the Wolf you can see on our journals and the celtic swirl will be up on Tuesday


----------



## jlee745

I have been waiting all day to purchase my first oberon and I can't get the k3 cover page to load.  I guess I am going to have to wait till the morning


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Just so you know we are still working on it and will be through the night, as soon as we are back up I will post!


----------



## PiedTyper

Siiiiigh.  Just checked and my cart is empty.    Will have to start over when things are cleared up.  C'est la vie.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

FYI.. I have had a few emails on this so I want to clarify 

the covers you order are NOT pre orders but actual orders that go into producution ASAP. As soon as the cart is fixed I will post info for you to order.. thanks again for waiting! Sorry for the delay


----------



## PraiseGod13

OberonDesign.com said:


> Thank you so much.. you and Kathy
> 
> I was not trying to be rude, my point is that is caused alot of problems for customers who wanted to do it the right way and the shouldn't have to call or email to see if the orders are okay because they didn't know the link was not live yet.


You were not rude in any way, shape, or form! We thank YOU for putting up with our impatience. Those of us who have been loving our Oberon products for years now can't help but be excited about the new K3 covers coming out. Waiting another day or two... or even a week will not be the end of the world since we know by experience that we're going to be receiving another quality Oberon cover soon. Over the last two years, I have had as many people Oohing and Aahing over my Oberon covers as I've had admiring my Kindle. Oberon products are highest quality.... and so are the people who work for the company!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

PraiseGod13 said:


> You were not rude in any way, shape, or form! We thank YOU for putting up with our impatience. Those of us who have been loving our Oberon products for years now can't help but be excited about the new K3 covers coming out. Waiting another day or two... or even a week will not be the end of the world since we know by experience that we're going to be receiving another quality Oberon cover soon. Over the last two years, I have had as many people Oohing and Aahing over my Oberon covers as I've had admiring my Kindle. Oberon products are highest quality.... and so are the people who work for the company!!


What a lovely note and thank you for your kind words. They are very much appreciated. We are doing all we can to make this a smooth process but things do happen and we are so thankful you are willing to wait a little longer and enjoy your experience as a customer! We couldn't do what we do without you!

On a personal note.. your dog is very cute (I have two Bichons)! Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## 911jason

You know how much I love Oberon? It's my birthday today and I went to buy the new iPod Touch, I _could_ have ordered the 64gb for an extra $100 but I decided to get the 32gb so I could have money left over to buy a new K3 sleeve! Woohoo! Can't wait until they are posted... any chance we can get a sneak peak of what it will look like? Maybe just a mock-up?

Also... did I see somewhere (Facebook maybe?) that you guys were coming out with a universal sleeve for smartphones? If so, will it have a closure to keep smaller devices secure? Also, what will be on the inside of the sleeve, felt? Sorry if I'm jumping the gun...

P.S. You were *NOT* rude!


----------



## Cindy416

911jason said:


> You know how much I love Oberon? It's my birthday today and I went to buy the new iPod Touch, I _could_ have ordered the 64gb for an extra $100 but I decided to get the 32gb so I could have money left over to buy a new K3 sleeve! Woohoo! Can't wait until they are posted... any chance we can get a sneak peak of what it will look like? Maybe just a mock-up?
> 
> Also... did I see somewhere (Facebook maybe?) that you guys were coming out with a universal sleeve for smartphones? If so, will it have a closure to keep smaller devices secure? Also, what will be on the inside of the sleeve, felt? Sorry if I'm jumping the gun...
> 
> P.S. You were *NOT* rude!


Happy birthday, Jason!


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

911jason said:


> You know how much I love Oberon? It's my birthday today and I went to buy the new iPod Touch, I _could_ have ordered the 64gb for an extra $100 but I decided to get the 32gb so I could have money left over to buy a new K3 sleeve! Woohoo! Can't wait until they are posted... any chance we can get a sneak peak of what it will look like? Maybe just a mock-up?
> 
> Also... did I see somewhere (Facebook maybe?) that you guys were coming out with a universal sleeve for smartphones? If so, will it have a closure to keep smaller devices secure? Also, what will be on the inside of the sleeve, felt? Sorry if I'm jumping the gun...
> 
> P.S. You were *NOT* rude!


Thank you on the rude comment 

Yes we are doing smartphone sleeves in the next few weeks, along with the K3 sleeve but we are having an issue with closures on that so we are working on the details. Not sure about the inside yet, again still dealing with logistics on it.. but as soon as I have anything I will post here and FB

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JASON!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

OberonDesign.com said:


> On a personal note.. your dog is very cute (I have two Bichons)! Thank you so much for your post.


Thanks so much! He is a 4 year old Havanese and the neatest dog we've ever owned (and we've owned hundreds since we used to raise dogs). Bichons are awesome too!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much! He is a 4 year old Havanese and the neatest dog we've ever owned (and we've owned hundreds since we used to raise dogs). Bichons are awesome too!


The woman who breeds my bichons also does Havanese. They are wonderful dogs, I have a friend who has one who is adorable! He is a cutie!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

911jason said:


> You know how much I love Oberon? It's my birthday today and I went to buy the new iPod Touch, I _could_ have ordered the 64gb for an extra $100 but I decided to get the 32gb so I could have money left over to buy a new K3 sleeve! Woohoo! Can't wait until they are posted... any chance we can get a sneak peak of what it will look like? Maybe just a mock-up?
> 
> Also... did I see somewhere (Facebook maybe?) that you guys were coming out with a universal sleeve for smartphones? If so, will it have a closure to keep smaller devices secure? Also, what will be on the inside of the sleeve, felt? Sorry if I'm jumping the gun...
> 
> P.S. You were *NOT* rude!


Jason.. I just got off the phone and while I was talking to Becca I asked her about the lining for the smartphone cases. She told me it is lined with the same leather we line the Kindle with (the soft inside leather) I hope that helps!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Newbie Kindle owner here.  I guess I shouldn't be checking the website so often, huh?  

I found out about Oberon on the Amazon Kindle boards and wow!  They're gorgeous.  While I am waiting I wonder if anybody has any recommendations on styles?  From what I saw, I liked two with trees on them but are there other serene or relaxing styles?


----------



## Seamonkey

Not sure why you are quoting "its not rocket science" to the oberon rep.. it was one of our members who made that statement.

Of course the link was easy to find, but I just looked.. never considered posting it or using it.

Unfortunately with the actual live link, when I go to look at the actual covers to order, I'm getting a blank page 

But I'm sure it will work in time  and blame my browser, though it had no trouble bringing that page up earlier.


----------



## MAGreen

Many, many serene styles! There is a thread here for posting Oberon pictures...you may want to take a peek over there and see some really lovely pictures of many of the designs.

Seamonkey: everyone is getting a blank page, the cart on Oberons site crashed and they are working on getting it back up and running!


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> Newbie Kindle owner here. I guess I shouldn't be checking the website so often, huh?
> 
> I found out about Oberon on the Amazon Kindle boards and wow! They're gorgeous. While I am waiting I wonder if anybody has any recommendations on styles? From what I saw, I liked two with trees on them but are there other serene or relaxing styles?


Welcome to Kindle ownership and to the boards! Glad to see that you have discovered the beauty of Oberons, too. My favorite is the Avenue of Trees. It reminds me of the experience of reading a good book, in that the scene draws me in just as a good book does. I also like the Dragonfly cover a lot. (There isn't a cover that I don't like, though.) Have fun picking out the perfect cover.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Seamonkey said:


> Not sure why you are quoting "its not rocket science" to the oberon rep.. it was one of our members who made that statement.
> 
> Of course the link was easy to find, but I just looked.. never considered posting it or using it.
> 
> Unfortunately with the actual live link, when I go to look at the actual covers to order, I'm getting a blank page
> 
> But I'm sure it will work in time and blame my browser, though it had no trouble bringing that page up earlier.


Hi Seamonkey

NOPE its not you.. everyone ran to the cart and we had a crash.. we are working on it now and through the night and as soon as it we are up and running I will let you know! Thanks so much and I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks.. of course now that I caught up I see it is a universal problem.

I was a programmer for years and designed systems on mainframes and minis and know all about people accessing test systems.  Now we had security up the yang but we had this great big (and I mean big.. like 6'4" and big) puppy dog of a President and he just LOVED seeing new features and we were happy to show them off but no one was about to deny him the access to the test system so he loved showing things off to visitors but ya know, we were often implementing really complex changes to screens and thise really huge programs and  there would be  Frank, calling to ask what was wrong.. Still it was nice to have a boss who was so enthused.

I suspect I'm going to go for a special order anyway.. just a request for a different button on a couple of designs.. the designs being stock for K3.


As for the issue with straps over those two buttons.. I assume your corner straps will be the newer thinner ones so it should be fine.

My interim cover is a Nook cover and I'm using it upside down so their two corner straps (which are just stretchy tapes, docober the up arrow and the Back keys and pose no problem with just pushing down on the strap.

My Nook cover is cute but I'm jonsing for a new Oberon!

But, life won't stop if I cannot order right this minute.

Wow.. just now a Kindle commercial!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

MAGreen said:


> Many, many serene styles! There is a thread here for posting Oberon pictures...you may want to take a peek over there and see some really lovely pictures of many of the designs.


Is the thread called Oberon pictures? I did love the Avenue of Trees, that is the kind of style I was talking about.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Seamonkey

I promised you will be pleased and yes the straps are thin enough you won't have an issue. 

I should tell you though we don't do custom work on the covers at this point, but again once the choices are up I have no doubt you will find something you love.. lots of choices in design and colors.

I am hoping we are up and running soon, they aer working on  it through the evening and it was just a crash since we had so many great customers at once access the site.

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask and welcome to Oberon!


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> Is the thread called Oberon pictures? I did love the Avenue of Trees, that is the kind of style I was talking about.


Welcome to the board! Here is the thread that was mentioned earlier - be prepared to stay up late ogling some beautiful pictures of covers . Good luck with your decision! You will love these covers, a work of art in your hands that you will admire every time you pick it up.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.0.html



OberonDesign.com said:


> The woman who breeds my bichons also does Havanese. They are wonderful dogs, I have a friend who has one who is adorable! He is a cutie!


My 9 year old English Staffy, Daphne, had 2 Bichon boyfriends along her walk route - one is a 9 year old named Casper and the other, her #1, is 1 year old Charlie. Charlie is head over heels in love with her and licks her ear as a greeting whenever he pulls his master over. They go bonkers when they spot each other approaching. They are just adorable!


----------



## PiedTyper

You can also get a few ideas, together with pictures of some skins to match (based on poster's preference, of course,) at this site: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=30855.25  .

My dream is shown in Reply #31 on page 2.

Typer


----------



## Seamonkey

Hmm well I'm patient.. I do have a DX cover..  that isn't stock.. Sky blue Peacock with the button from Hosukai wave.. gorgeous.  They took the image from I think the large journal.

and I had to wait forever until they finally did a gingko (fern) cover for K2.

As I said, my Nook cover is pretty cute and at least protects my K3.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

PiedTyper said:


> You can also get a few ideas, together with pictures of some skins to match (based on poster's preference, of course,) at this site: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=30855.25 .
> 
> My dream is shown in Reply #31 on page 2.
> 
> Typer


That one is beautiful. I've been busy on the other thread oooohing and aaaahing. I can't even begin to decide.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

The site's back up!


----------



## MAGreen

WooHoo!


----------



## Cardinal

Ordered Starry Night in Sky Blue!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

As you know site is up now., thanks for waiting

http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle3.php


----------



## kim

Does anyone know how heavy the Oberon K3 covers are?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Yes.. They are about 7 ounces


----------



## pghaworth

Do you know how much the sleeves will weigh? Thanks.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

pghaworth said:


> Do you know how much the sleeves will weigh? Thanks.


No idea. We are still working on them but I would imagine it would be about the same


----------



## 911jason

They are all so beautiful. Great work! If I was going to buy a cover, I think it'd be the Chocolate Medici... but I also really like the edge to edge illustrated images like the Avenue of Trees and Roof of Heaven. Still waiting for the sleeve though. Do you know if the sleeve pricing will be the same as the cover? Also, any idea on pricing for the smartphone sleeve? Can I get a 2'fer discount?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

911jason said:


> They are all so beautiful. Great work! If I was going to buy a cover, I think it'd be the Chocolate Medici... but I also really like the edge to edge illustrated images like the Avenue of Trees and Roof of Heaven. Still waiting for the sleeve though. Do you know if the sleeve pricing will be the same as the cover? Also, any idea on pricing for the smartphone sleeve? Can I get a 2'fer discount?


Just because it's your birthday you want it all.. Lol! Sleeve will be the same I think. Just order one of each


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm desperate to order, but I must know what the Celtic Spiral looks like.  I was hoping for at least a description, but nope, not yet.  I'm gonna' be at the bottom of the heap when I finally see it and can order either that or one of the other 2 I have in mind.  Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

GreenThumb said:


> I'm desperate to order, but I must know what the Celtic Spiral looks like. I was hoping for at least a description, but nope, not yet. I'm gonna' be at the bottom of the heap when I finally see it and can order either that or one of the other 2 I have in mind. Oh, the humanity!


I was tempted to wait and see if the Celtic Spiral was going to be a front only design, but decided I didn't want to wait. I just placed an order for my very own Celtic Hounds in wine. Can't wait to get it! I also went for the Decalgirl skin "Peace Out".


----------



## Laurie

Kathy said:


> I agree with you. This is not an Oberon bashing thread. I have been waiting and am anxious to view the covers as well, but it just hinders Oberon when things are not done correctly. I have always had wonderful customer service from them and know that will continue.


Agreed. I found nothing rude in Oberon's response to the issue being addressed. I haven't ordered an Oberon before, but I'm considering a sleeve and the fact that they have such good interaction with a forum of readers only enforces that decision. Not many companies will actively participate in a forum discussion. I applaud that type of customer service.


----------



## kimbertay

OberonDesign.com said:


> On a personal note.. your dog is very cute (I have two Bichons)! Thank you so much for your post.


Awww, I have a Bichon too! He is spoiled rotten but he is my baby!

Can't wait for the sleeves to come out! As much as I loved my K2 Oberon cover I have decided I like reading the smaller K3 without a cover and am very excited about getting an Oberon sleeve.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hippie2MARS said:


> I was tempted to wait and see if the Celtic Spiral was going to be a front only design, but decided I didn't want to wait. I just placed an order for my very own Celtic Hounds in wine. Can't wait to get it! I also went for the Decalgirl skin "Peace Out".


Oh, and I want this carrying case for the whole shebang from Elite Elishi:


----------



## bchaplin

Eh, can't decide now. This is so hard!
I am really drawn to the Sun in Marigold. Anyone know if a simple design like that is more likely to show marks; ditto with using a light color like yellow? I refuse to carry the Kindle in an Oberon, in another bag to protect it... that just gets ridiculous.
My other choice is the Van Gogh, which is a more complex pattern and might not show every dent.


----------



## MAGreen

I don't know about the color, but they leather is pretty tough, and holds up well. Some people have talked about some scuffing, but I don't think I would worry too much about it. Even if it does scuff a bit when it is new and perfect, it will break in and the scuffs will smooth out and disappear.


----------



## Feste

MAGreen said:


> I don't know about the color, but they leather is pretty tough, and holds up well. Some people have talked about some scuffing, but I don't think I would worry too much about it. Even if it does scuff a bit when it is new and perfect, it will break in and the scuffs will smooth out and disappear.


And scuffs(which can probably rub out with just a finger) and patina from handling always make leather much more attractive.

I ordered the Celtic Hounds in Wine and am really looking forward to how it patinas from use.


----------



## LauraB

Seamonkey said:


> Not sure why you are quoting "its not rocket science" to the oberon rep.. it was one of our members who made that statement.


I just did a direct quote of her post. Didn't change a thing. If she was quoting someone she didn't allude to it. I did notice the other poster had used it as well. But Oberon didn't post they were quoting that person, just seemed like the (?) "PR" rep from Oberon was throwing the phrase back, and I find that unprofessional. A rep for a company, IMO, should hold themselves (and present themselves ) to a higher standard. I have my thoughts on the PR reps actions, you have yours on mine. So be it.


----------



## bchaplin

Thanks -
If anyone has been using one of the Marigold covers for their K2 I'd be interested to know how it looks after being carried for a while. My last Oberon cover was a darker 'fern'.
I'm thinking the yellow will make it easier to not accidentally leave my kindle behind, in the back of a plane seat, or whatever.


----------



## Anne

I like the Van Gogh and the Singing Wolf cover. I wish they took American Express or Pay Pal.


----------



## bchaplin

Don't they accept Paypal? I thought that's how I paid last time I purchased a cover?


----------



## MAGreen

I thought they took paypal too...off to check (and drool over new covers)


----------



## Anne

bchaplin said:


> Don't they accept Paypal? I thought that's how I paid last time I purchased a cover?


I donot think they take Pay pal if anyone finds out they do please let me know.


----------



## identicaltriplets

I ordered the Hummingbird in blue (wish they offered pink but oh well), the butterfly in purple (for my dd for Christmas), and a black business card holder for hubby.   Can't wait to get my yummy order!


----------



## MAGreen

Paypal is accepted. It is one of the options during check out!


----------



## Anne

MAGreen said:


> Paypal is accepted. It is one of the options during check out!


Thanks I just found that out. I ordered The Singing Wolf in Wine.


----------



## Anne

MAGreen said:


> Paypal is accepted. It is one of the options during check out!


Did you order a cover?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Will the same designs you are using for the cover be used for the sleeve?  If not, can you tell us what designs you plan to use?  I need to make a decision.   

Thank you for coming here and answering our questions.


----------



## Kathy

Does anyone know which designs have new colors? The site is so slow I don't want to click on every design to look and see what has changed. So far, I still love the red Hummingbird cover so I'm sure I'll stick to that.


----------



## MAGreen

Anne said:


> Did you order a cover?


Not yet, I want to see the new design first, and I am waiting for the sleeves! I think I will be getting a red hummingbird cover, and a black wild rose sleeve! I love the Oberons!


----------



## Anne

MAGreen said:


> Not yet, I want to see the new design first, and I am waiting for the sleeves! I think I will be getting a red hummingbird cover, and a black wild rose sleeve! I love the Oberons!


I may order a sleeve also. It depends on the styles and colors etc


----------



## auntmarge

Feste said:


> And scuffs(which can probably rub out with just a finger) and patina from handling always make leather much more attractive.
> 
> I ordered the Celtic Hounds in Wine and am really looking forward to how it patinas from use.


I've had two covers in wine, and they're gorgeous. They were both in the TOL pattern but that's no longer offered, so I'll probably go with the Celtic Hounds this time.

ETA: But I'll wait to see what the Celtic Spiral is, since it's also in wine.


----------



## BlueQuill

auntmarge, how dark is the wine? is it more like a burgundy, or a brownish red?


----------



## identicaltriplets

I have already ordered but may order another later. Does anyone know what the difference is between the fern and the green? Look here:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1312

One almost looks teal. Thoughts? I would love to know the true colors/difference. I also would love it if the hummingbird was offered in one of the these colors. I ordered blue but a green would make more sense for birds (to me anyway).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Check the Oberon pictures topic for a better idea of what the colors look like.


----------



## auntmarge

BlueQuill said:


> auntmarge, how dark is the wine? is it more like a burgundy, or a brownish red?


To my eye it has less blue and more brown in it, so it doesn't look burgundy. Although it might look like a burgundy wine..... Also, it seems to change shade with the lighting. On this cloudy morning it seems more burgundy. In the sun it's browner. But that's what I like about the color: it's _between_.


----------



## MAGreen

The green is a true deep green, the fern is a lighter green slightly more on the yellow side of the green spectrum. (did that make any sense?)


----------



## identicaltriplets

MAGreen said:


> The green is a true deep green, the fern is a lighter green slightly more on the yellow side of the green spectrum. (did that make any sense?)


Yes, it seems the fern is more olive and the green is a deep green as you said. I looked at some photos. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

I wish they still had the Roof of Heaven in purple. That was my favorite. Sigh...

Has anyone seen the marigold in real life? What's it look like. Part of me thinks that the Van Gogh cover in marigold with a graphite K3 would be a really sharp combo, and another part of me thinks it would look like mustard. I am not usually a yellow person but this is different enough that it is intriguing. I am wondering what others think of the color?

L


----------



## Cindy416

identicaltriplets said:


> Yes, it seems the fern is more olive and the green is a deep green as you said. I looked at some photos. Thanks!


I have had both shades of green, and I agree. The fern has more yellow in it, making it olive-ish (I know...not a word), and the green is a deep green with a bit of a blue undertone. (The fern cover doesn't work well with a skin with lots of blue in it, but the green does. Not that the skins and covers have to complement each other, of course.) I'm going to get an Avenue of Trees cover (which I had on my K2), but am really torn between the shades of green. I love the fern with that particular cover, yet i really like the green. (I had a World Tree Oberon in green). The green would go beautifully with my DecalGirl "Pixies" skin, but the fern would just be ok with it. Since most of the skins that I like have blue and/or a bluish green, I'll probably go with the green. It really is a beautiful deep green.


----------



## SkierChick

I had heard about Oberon Designs for years, but finally saw their products at the Renaissance Faire this summer. I was sold. I just placed an order for the Ginkgo cover in Fern. I can't wait.


----------



## BruceS

Oberondesign now has covers available for K3!!!


----------



## Cardinal

This is my first Oberon cover and I ordered it for a number of reasons:

1)  I think the Oberon covers are beautiful!

2)  From all accounts they protect the Kindle extremely well.  I have read this over and over here on Kindle Boards, other internet forums and blogs.

3)  A lot of thought went into the design.  The Kindle is secure, the corner's are protected, there are pockets to tuck a piece of paper into, a place for a business card and wool to protect the screen (and the option not to have it).

4)  I like companies that have good customer service and take the extra step to make their customer's happy.  

Oberon has answered every single one of my e-mails and has a representative on this board that answers our questions and gives us information.  In the Nook video they say if you have a problem to let them know and they will try to take care of it.  Since I have been on this board, the few people I saw that had problems with their Oberon got a replacement.  Oberon listens to customer feedback and make changes and improvements based on it.  

I'm impressed, this is a company I want to support.  I'm really looking forward to my cover!


----------



## dancingwoman

I ordered last night just after the site started to work again...   I got the Tree of Life in saddle..wanted the raven but they discontinued that one..I then ordered a skin from Decal Girl called Fall Impressions..should go good together...


----------



## PiedTyper

Cardinal said:


> 4) I like companies that have good customer service and take the extra step to make their customer's happy.
> 
> Oberon has answered every single one of my e-mails and has a representative on this board that answers our questions and gives us information. In the Nook video they say if you have a problem to let them know and they will try to take care of it. Since I have been on this board, the few people I saw that had problems with their Oberon got a replacement. Oberon listens to customer feedback and make changes and improvements based on it.
> 
> I'm impressed, this is a company I want to support. I'm really looking forward to my cover!


I couldn't agree more, Cardinal!! I was up until the wee small hours last night, and was so pleased to place my order with Oberon. The rep was working overtime, switching back and forth to Facebook to keep everyone there up-to-date on the Great Cart Crash of 2010 as well. She did a terrific job. Kudos to Oberon for such great products and great staff.


----------



## Jason in MA

I had the Tree of Life in Saddle before, for my DX, so I want something a little different. I'm thinking about the Medici cover in Chocolate:



















Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I wish they still had the Roof of Heaven in purple. That was my favorite. Sigh...
> 
> Has anyone seen the marigold in real life? What's it look like. Part of me thinks that the Van Gogh cover in marigold with a graphite K3 would be a really sharp combo, and another part of me thinks it would look like mustard. I am not usually a yellow person but this is different enough that it is intriguing. I am wondering what others think of the color?
> 
> L


I'm with you, Leslie...I was thinking of getting one of the sketchbook covers in marigold but am worried about the color... I may go ahead and order and will let you know, if you can wait.

Betsy


----------



## dancingwoman

Jason in OH said:


> I had the Tree of Life in Saddle before, for my DX, so I want something a little different. I'm thinking about the Medici cover in Chocolate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thats the second pic for me..I was going back and forth between Tree of Life in saddle and the Medici chocolate...I love that one...


----------



## CaroleC

Jason in OH said:


> I had the Tree of Life in Saddle before, for my DX, so I want something a little different. I'm thinking about the Medici cover in Chocolate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


That is absolutely stunning! I think it is one of their very best looking covers. Being from New Orleans, I especially love the Fleur de Lys - - now a symbol of our recovery/rebuilding.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Jason in OH said:


> I had the Tree of Life in Saddle before, for my DX, so I want something a little different. I'm thinking about the Medici cover in Chocolate:
> 
> Any thoughts?


I love that one and am planning on ordering it come payday. It looks very classic.


----------



## PiedTyper

BlueQuill said:


> auntmarge, how dark is the wine? is it more like a burgundy, or a brownish red?





auntmarge said:


> To my eye it has less blue and more brown in it, so it doesn't look burgundy. Although it might look like a burgundy wine..... Also, it seems to change shade with the lighting. On this cloudy morning it seems more burgundy. In the sun it's browner. But that's what I like about the color: it's _between_.


To my eye it looks more like what used to be called Cordovan in shoe leathers. What do you think, auntmarge, does that sound right? A deep brown base with a high red component to it.


----------



## Atunah

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't make my mind up. I had the Tree of Life in Saddle on my K1 for a long time, it basically never left that cover. I gave it to my hubby with the K1 *sobs.

Now I really love the Medici in chocolate, the Da Vinci in saddle and the Forrest in Green. 

I remember how long I mulled over getting the Tree of Life so I don't expect any faster decision making here on my part


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm with you, Leslie...I was thinking of getting one of the sketchbook covers in marigold but am worried about the color... I may go ahead and order and will let you know, if you can wait.
> 
> Betsy


I think I can wait. I am happy with the Amazon cover, for the moment, and it is not making my K3 freeze up.

L


----------



## babnaw

I keep waffling on ordering an Oberon cover.  They are absolutely gorgeous, but they would add weight and bulk to the K3.  They would give the feel of reading an old leather book though and I like that.  Part of the problem with them being so beautiful too is that it is hard to decide on one.  If they had a waterfall one in blue I'm thinking I would have jumped on it right away because that would have been the perfect cover choice for me, but they don't so I'm left still waffling...hummimgbirds, butterfly, avenue of trees...really I love the look of almost all of them!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Hippie2MARS said:


> I was tempted to wait and see if the Celtic Spiral was going to be a front only design, but decided I didn't want to wait. I just placed an order for my very own Celtic Hounds in wine. Can't wait to get it! I also went for the Decalgirl skin "Peace Out".


You will be thrilled with your Celtic Hounds in the wine color. My SIL doesn't have a Kindle (yet) but she fell in love with my Oberon cover. So, I let her pick and bought her an Oberon journal cover. She picked Celtic Hounds in wine and it is simply stunning!! She often leaves it on her coffee table.... it's as beautiful as any piece of art!


----------



## Tip10

OberonDesign.com said:


> Yes.. They are about 7 ounces


Okay at 7 ounces how do they compare to the Amazon lighted and non-lighted covers? Anybody have one of each handy near a scale? Also, if you are near a scale what's the weight on a nekkid K3?

TIA


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The K3 is 8.7 ounces
The Lighted Amazon cover is listed as 13 ounces shipping weight.
The unlit cover is listed as 13.4 ounces shipping weight

So I don't know the weight of the covers (grins)


----------



## KindleGirl

Tip10 said:


> Okay at 7 ounces how do they compare to the Amazon lighted and non-lighted covers? Anybody have one of each handy near a scale? Also, if you are near a scale what's the weight on a nekkid K3?
> 
> TIA


I weighed my non-lighted Amazon cover this morning because I was curious also and it was around 5.9 oz, so slightly less than the Oberons but not much. I do not have a lighted cover to weigh.


----------



## julip

Tip10 said:


> Okay at 7 ounces how do they compare to the Amazon lighted and non-lighted covers? Anybody have one of each handy near a scale? Also, if you are near a scale what's the weight on a nekkid K3?
> 
> TIA


On my postal scale:

K3 (wi-fi only) = 8 oz
+
lighted cover = 7.7 oz

Covered = 15.7 oz


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm with you, Leslie...I was thinking of getting one of the sketchbook covers in marigold but am worried about the color... I may go ahead and order and will let you know, if you can wait.
> 
> Betsy


I'd like to know about the marigold color also, Betsy. I'm afraid it might be a little "mustardy" (word?) in color. I'd like it to be kind of bright.

Leslie, purple ROH was my all-time favorite too. I just sold my K2 purple ROH.


----------



## DD

I can't see where anyone has mentioned this yet, but I just have to say I'm disappointed that the bottom corner straps of the K3 covers slightly cover the buttons.  This is the reason that I never bought an Oberon for my K1.  I don't like the idea of velcro either.  I was hoping for a new design from Oberon to make the K3 look more custom fitted.  :-(  I think this is a deal-breaker for me.

Maybe it's just me?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awww the K1 is gone from Oberon's page. I know that fewer people have them and I would guess that they were not selling a lot of K1 covers but it feels like the passing of an era...

As someone who has the K1 and a K1 Oberon cover, the leather straps never interfered with the use of the buttons. It was really easy to use. Not a problem.


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


Introduce them to each other and see what happens.


----------



## aslagle

babnaw said:


> If they had a waterfall one in blue I'm thinking I would have jumped on it right away because that would have been the perfect cover choice for me, but they don't so I'm left still waffling...hummimgbirds, butterfly, avenue of trees...really I love the look of almost all of them!


The Hokusai wave in dark blue is really stunning! Not a waterfall, I know, but it's close...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> Introduce them to each other and see what happens.


I think it's going to require scissors and Xanax....


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's going to require scissors and Xanax....


I think you may very well have a point, Heather! Let us know how it goes. (It IS a wonderful idea. Sure wish Oberon had come up with it. The hinges are used by other companies besides Amazon, aren't they, or are they proprietary?)


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


If there is a way, Heather, I have no doubt that you will find it!


----------



## Kathy

I ordered the red Hummingbird cover. I can't wait to get it. I miss my Oberon cover. I love the feel of them and they are just so beautiful.


----------



## kim

Thanks to everyone who weighed in on the weight.

I'm just so obsessed with how big the covers are.  I can't decide on how to compromise between a small size and luxury.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

PraiseGod13 said:


> You will be thrilled with your Celtic Hounds in the wine color. My SIL doesn't have a Kindle (yet) but she fell in love with my Oberon cover. So, I let her pick and bought her an Oberon journal cover. She picked Celtic Hounds in wine and it is simply stunning!! She often leaves it on her coffee table.... it's as beautiful as any piece of art!


Thanks, I certainly hope I am delighted...I can't believe I just spent over $100 on accessories for my $139 Kindle! I guess part of the fun is dressing it up. I have a feeling this won't be my last Oberon either. I'm thinking of picking up a used K2 for my mom for Christmas. She wouldn't care if it were the latest generation, and it would be significantly cheaper for me!


----------



## kari

DD said:


> I can't see where anyone has mentioned this yet, but I just have to say I'm disappointed that the bottom corner straps of the K3 covers slightly cover the buttons. This is the reason that I never bought an Oberon for my K1. I don't like the idea of velcro either. I was hoping for a new design from Oberon to make the K3 look more custom fitted. :-( I think this is a deal-breaker for me.
> 
> Maybe it's just me?


It's not just you. I mentioned it somewhere in another thread. As tempted as I am by the beauty of Oberons, they really needed to do something different to make it really *work* for K3. With the straps covering the buttons, it doesn't quite look made for it.....in fact it looks kinda tacky to me. Yep, deal-breaker for me too DD. Plus I really do love the built-in light on my Amazon cover - b/w that and the clean look the hinges provide, I think I'm staying put with this one. If only it looked like Da Vinci in Saddle on the outside. LOL!

Oh - and someone mentioned the security of the Oberons. My K2 has fallen out of the K2 cover -- in fact it happens quite easily. The flimsy little corner cord that is on the upper right perhaps needs to be on the upper left instead to give a bit more security. That little strap just doesn't hold it securely in place. But I've mentioned this before with no response and I see it's still done that way so maybe I'm the only person who has had an issue.


----------



## Seamonkey

I had (still have, but out on loan) that cover for my K2.. it is just wonderful!! Same color too.

I had a skin called Clovers from decalgirl. And a Borsa Bella..
Now I get to dress the K3!



SkierChick said:


> I had heard about Oberon Designs for years, but finally saw their products at the Renaissance Faire this summer. I was sold. I just placed an order for the Ginkgo cover in Fern. I can't wait.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

911jason said:


> buy a new K3 sleeve! Woohoo! Can't wait until they are posted... any chance we can get a sneak peak of what it will look like? Maybe just a mock-up?


I agree with 911Jason...some of us Oberon groupies are (trying to) patiently wait till the end of the month to see the new sleeves, but it's so hard to wait when the K3 covers are now up. Can you give us a little sneak peek, or a tidbit of some kind? Maybe what styles there will be for the sleeves, or whether there will be a button closure, whether it will be on the back....SOMETHING? Pleeeeeezzz? We're dying here! lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash

kari: Did you contact Oberon directly in order to get the problem fixed? I have an Oberon cover for K1 and DXG and have not had any problems with mine.


----------



## Seamonkey

Heather.. LOL about the Xanax.. steady hand , glue, X-acto knife.. could be intereting and even wonderful.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Hippie2MARS said:


> I can't believe I just spent over $100 on accessories for my $139 Kindle! I guess part of the fun is dressing it up.


Have you bought purses that fit your Kindle yet? That is the next phase of "Kindle Decorating Obsession". Please refer to page 42 paragraph 7 of the "Kindle Maniacs Manual" or read other threads in this forum.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The manuel also requires that you do so while drinking a cup of tea or coffee and making some rice in your rice maker.

With the way we enable people on this board I cannot fathom how the country still in a recession.


----------



## Shirelda

Does anyone know if you can change the colors. The cover that I'm in love with does not have purple as one of the color choices.


----------



## Kathy

I have never had a problem with the corner straps. My K2 fell out of my car and stayed in the cover with no problems. Thank goodness it was in the Oberon cover because it softened the fall from my car and saved my K2. The corners don't appear to hinder any of the ports or the sleep switch on the bottom of the K3 and I don't think they will be an issue on the keyboard. I'm sure some will be getting theirs in the next week or so and they will let everyone know if there is an issue I'm sure.


----------



## kari

ProfCrash said:


> kari: Did you contact Oberon directly in order to get the problem fixed? I have an Oberon cover for K1 and DXG and have not had any problems with mine.


What in the world could they do about it?! They're all made the same way - I don't think they would have redone one differently just for me. lol And now sadly, it's not even being used. It's sitting here on my desk for me to admire. Hubby took K2 but didn't want my purple butterfly to go with it. Go figure. 

Anyway, don't accidentally or otherwise hold your Oberon by the front cover while it's open. If you tilt it a certain way, you will lose your Kindle. Mine slammed to the ground but thankfully was perfectly fine. Whew!


----------



## kari

Kathy said:


> I have never had a problem with the corner straps. My K2 fell out of my car and stayed in the cover with no problems. Thank goodness it was in the Oberon cover because it softened the fall from my car and saved my K2. The corners don't appear to hinder any of the ports or the sleep switch on the bottom of the K3 and I don't think they will be an issue on the keyboard. I'm sure some will be getting theirs in the next week or so and they will let everyone know if there is an issue I'm sure.


It says the keys can be pressed through the leather and I'm sure that's true. I just personally don't like the look of it. Guess the clean look has grown on me. I do love Oberons though - don't get me wrong. Just wish they were somehow made for K3 better. I'd love to have that Da Vinci!


----------



## kari

Shirelda said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the colors. The cover that I'm in love with does not have purple as one of the color choices.


You can only select the colors they offer them in for each style.


----------



## mlewis78

I never had any trouble with the corners on the K2 either.  Kindle never fell out and was always secure.  The leather corner straps of the 2nd one I bought (Dec. '09) were thinner than the previous one, so the straps never got in the way.  Having said that, I do love how my k3 sits in my hinged Amazon cover.  I do expect to buy an Oberon for my K3 in black wild rose but not this week.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

ATTENTION: we wanted to let you know that at 5pm est time today our website will be down for approx 1 hour. The good news is that we are doing this to connect to a more powerful server so we won't have any crashes and it should also move faster. Thank you for your patience and orders!


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


Don't know if this will help you, Heather... but when I bought my K1... I wanted an Oberon cover but the design I wanted was not available as a K1 cover. So, I bought the Oberon large journal cover that I wanted and put my K1... in its Amazon cover into my Oberon cover and used it VERY happily that way for almost two years now. I don't know if that would work for you in the same way.... but I'll post my pictures below..... I did use a small piece of velcro on the bottom right corner of my Kindle because I never trusted the little piece of gray plastic in the K1 cover that was supposed to help hold it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

PraiseGod13 said:


> Don't know if this will help you, Heather... but when I bought my K1... I wanted an Oberon cover but the design I wanted was not available as a K1 cover. So, I bought the Oberon large journal cover that I wanted and put my K1... in its Amazon cover into my Oberon cover and used it VERY happily that way for almost two years now. I don't know if that would work for you in the same way.... but I'll post my pictures below..... I did use a small piece of velcro on the bottom right corner of my Kindle because I never trusted the little piece of gray plastic in the K1 cover that was supposed to help hold it.


Thanks. That won't work because of the light in the upper right of the corner unfortunately. It's going to take some cutting (of both the Oberon and the Amazon cover <sigh>


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks. That won't work because of the light in the upper right of the corner unfortunately. It's going to take some cutting (of both the Oberon and the Amazon cover <sigh>


Oh rats! Not having the Amazon cover with the light, I was thinking that the light was in the center of the cover. I have always clipped my Might Bright light onto the Amazon cover in the center and it works so well. Sorry!

My comment on the corners for the K3 covers is that they don't seem bad to me at all. I'm sure it's going to be a matter of personal preference - as it usually is. The velcro attachment was definitely a "cleaner" look.... but it looks to me like the leather corners barely skirt across the buttons and will be very simple to press the button by pressing the leather piece. When I'm reading, I don't use the "Back" button all that often so I think I'll be fine with it. As for security/safety... I guess I've always just thought that I need to handle my Kindle sensibly/safely so I would never pick it up using only the front cover of my Oberon. My Oberon has saved my Kindle from several accidents and I can't wait to buy yet another Oberon!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Hey everyone! Love all the great comments...

I wanted to let you know we will start shipping around Tueaday. The team is working over the weekend to get all your orders. 

If you have any questions feel free to post here or catch me on FB if you need info after hours or over the weekend. I will be here!

Thanks again for your orders and kind words and understanding with the crash! You guys are the best


----------



## auntmarge

PiedTyper said:


> To my eye it looks more like what used to be called Cordovan in shoe leathers. What do you think, auntmarge, does that sound right? A deep brown base with a high red component to it.


Yes. That's it exactly.

ETA: there is a photo of the wine TOL at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.1475.html (about a third of the way down the page) which is exactly what my cover looks like.


----------



## auntmarge

Cindy416 said:


> I think you may very well have a point, Heather! Let us know how it goes. (It IS a wonderful idea. Sure wish Oberon had come up with it. The hinges are used by other companies besides Amazon, aren't they, or are they proprietary?)


My SIL uses a journal with a Kindle cover inside it for her K2. It would be much heavier that way, but it would give you an Oberon and a built-in light.


----------



## auntmarge

Tip10 said:


> Okay at 7 ounces how do they compare to the Amazon lighted and non-lighted covers? Anybody have one of each handy near a scale? Also, if you are near a scale what's the weight on a nekkid K3?
> 
> TIA


I don't see where anyone supplied this info, so I weighed my unlighted Amazon K3 case: 6.5 oz.

I do love the hinges, but just looking at the Amazon cover makes me yearn for an Oberon, and with only a 1/2 oz. difference in weight, I'm going to go ahead and order one. I'm hooked on the wine color, but that Van Gogh in marigold is awfully tempting! I just don't want to order it and wish I'd stuck with wine, which I've had two of already.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Leslie, purple ROH was my all-time favorite too. I just sold my K2 purple ROH.


I am not selling mine. I figure it is a collector's item, even if I don't have a Kindle to put in it! LOL


----------



## Leslie

aslagle said:


> The Hokusai wave in dark blue is really stunning! Not a waterfall, I know, but it's close...


That was my very first Oberon (my sister has it now) and it is still one of my favorites. I really love it and I love the navy.

L


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> The manuel also requires that you do so while drinking a cup of tea or coffee and making some rice in your rice maker.


And whipping up some cake batter in your KitchenAid, while your Roomba vacuums your living room.



> With the way we enable people on this board I cannot fathom how the country still in a recession.


LOL. Very true. Heck, I went all the way to buying a new refrigerator!


----------



## Leslie

Shirelda said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the colors. The cover that I'm in love with does not have purple as one of the color choices.


Unfortunately, no.

Otherwise I'd be all over a purple Van Gogh in a heartbeat. But alas...not to be.

L


----------



## babnaw

aslagle said:


> The Hokusai wave in dark blue is really stunning! Not a waterfall, I know, but it's close...


I wasn't feeling it for the Hokusai wave when I saw it on the Oberon site, but maybe I'll go take a peek at it again. It's still no waterfall though. I saw on the facebook page that they used to have a whale design. I would have went for that one too. They still have plenty of lovely choices though, I'm just trying to justify the cost to myself. I'm sure the quality is excellent and they are beautiful and worth the money, it's just that it's half the cost of my K3. The RofH cover is beautiful too. Maybe that's the real reason I haven't bought one yet, I can't pare down the list of ones I want enough to make a final decision!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

babnaw said:


> I wasn't feeling it for the Hokusai wave when I saw it on the Oberon site, but maybe I'll go take a peek at it again. It's still no waterfall though. I saw on the facebook page that they used to have a whale design. I would have went for that one too. They still have plenty of lovely choices though, I'm just trying to justify the cost to myself. I'm sure the quality is excellent and they are beautiful and worth the money, it's just that it's half the cost of my K3. The RofH cover is beautiful too. Maybe that's the real reason I haven't bought one yet, I can't pare down the list of ones I want enough to make a final decision!


I don't think the pictures do the wave justice.. Just my opinion of course..ROH is a favorite is well. I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## Kathy

babnaw said:


> I wasn't feeling it for the Hokusai wave when I saw it on the Oberon site, but maybe I'll go take a peek at it again. It's still no waterfall though.


I had the Hokusai Wave in the navy and in the sky blue. I liked both, but preferred the sky blue. I think it showed the detail better.


----------



## nelle

Hard choice!  I bought a Borsa Bella XS sleeve, which is great, so I can't decide whether to get another sleeve or a cover. I wanted the BB sleeve to be formfitting so I'm not going the cover in a sleeve route.

I've always liked the peacock cover, though not crazy about the butterfly button.  And both the blue and the purple seem nice.  I wonder if it will be available in the sleeve.


----------



## Cindy416

I absolutely love the ocean, and have tried to tell myself that I love the wave cover, but for some reason, it just doesn't do it for me. Maybe if there were a beach scene with a big wave rolling in, I'd be in love with it.  As it is, I'm probably going to get another Avenue of Trees, as the scene really appeals to me. I like the Dragonfly cover, too, but a bit less than the AOT. Now, if only I could decide whether I want green or fern (again).


----------



## luvmy4brats

No matter which cover I get, I always go back to wanting the Butterfly. It's such a simple, elegant design. I had the purple for my K1 and the sky blue for my K2. I'd love to have it in red this time around.


----------



## Cindy416

My younger daughter has the butterfly in blue (I think), and it's really pretty. I'm sure I'll get an Avenue of Trees again, but I have to admit that I do like the Dragonfly one, too. I want to like the wave one, but it just doesn't do it for me. (I love the ocean more than anything in nature, but can't seem to bond with the wave Oberon.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> My younger daughter has the butterfly in blue (I think), and it's really pretty. I'm sure I'll get an Avenue of Trees again, but I have to admit that I do like the Dragonfly one, too. I want to like the wave one, but it just doesn't do it for me. (I love the ocean more than anything in nature, but can't seem to bond with the wave Oberon.)


If they offered the Seaside journal as a Kindle cover I'd be all over it! (especially if they brought the taupe back)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I came this close a few weeks ago to ordering the Moleskin sketchbook cover (marigold hollyhock) and a new checkbook (red ginkgo).  I decided to pull the trigger on that order today, which really wasn't very good planning on my part.    All those K3 orders going in...  Oh, well...  If I get a nook, I'll order a Oberon cover (hummingbird in red, I think).  I'll put a dark skin on the nook so that I won't see the straps.  (Sorry, still don't like how the straps look.   K1 velcro lover...)

Can't wait to see pics of people's K3s in their new Oberons.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> If they offered the Seaside journal as a Kindle cover I'd be all over it! (especially if they brought the taupe back)


I tried to find the Seaside cover in the journals section, but couldn't locate it. Bet I'd like it a lot!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> I tried to find the Seaside cover in the journals section, but couldn't locate it. Bet I'd like it a lot!


I don't think they're offering it anymore. Here's a link to a thread that has pictures in it (they're towards the end):

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17659.25.html


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think they're offering it anymore. Here's a link to a thread that has pictures in it (they're towards the end):
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17659.25.html


I'd be all over that one, too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bchaplin

Just ordered the Kindle 3 Sun cover in Marigold


----------



## identicaltriplets

luvmy4brats said:


> No matter which cover I get, I always go back to wanting the Butterfly. It's such a simple, elegant design. I had the purple for my K1 and the sky blue for my K2. I'd love to have it in red this time around.


That's good to know! That's what I ordered for my dd for Christmas (purple butterfly).


----------



## auntmarge

bchaplin said:


> Just ordered the Kindle 3 Sun cover in Marigold


Oh, I'll be so interested to see the cover when you get it! I'm tempted by marigold but ordered the wine Celtic Hounds and asked them to include a sample of the marigold leather for me to see.


----------



## Patricia

luvmy4brats said:


> If they offered the Seaside journal as a Kindle cover I'd be all over it! (especially if they brought the taupe back)


I've been waiting for the Seaside for the Kindle and was hoping to see it for the K3.  I'd order it in a heartbeat.


----------



## bchaplin

auntmarge said:


> Oh, I'll be so interested to see the cover when you get it! I'm tempted by marigold but ordered the wine Celtic Hounds and asked them to include a sample of the marigold leather for me to see.


I'll post a photo when I receive it!


----------



## kari

Patricia said:


> I've been waiting for the Seaside for the Kindle and was hoping to see it for the K3.  I'd order it in a heartbeat.


This reminds me - I have a Seaside journal in Saddle that I've never even used. It's gorgeous but I should probably consider selling it. Guess I thought journaling might be a good idea but it didn't work out as I had anticipated.


----------



## cc84

Just looking at all those beautiful Kindle Oberon covers. Obviously not getting one because i cant afford it and they are in U.S but still nice to look at. i'm loving the Wild Rose one in red. But black one is nice too. Ooo the yellow one is quite nice too...


----------



## Atunah

Well I went ahead and ordered the Medici in chocolate. I just pulled the trigger or I would have kept on waffling on which one to get til the end of time . I need a cover, I just prefer the Kindle in a cover and right now I don't have anything to put it safely after reading. My K1 never left its cover so that's how I will be reading the K3. 

Since the corners had covered 2 of the buttons on the K1 and that never bothered me there, I am sure it won't on this one. I was only a bit concerned about it pressing down on the back button since these buttons are much easier to press then the ones on the K1. I am sure it will be all right and Oberon tested that before going live. 

Now the wait time  .


----------



## PraiseGod13

They are all so beautiful... it's so hard to choose!  With my K1, I ended up with two Oberon covers because I loved them both so much... so I used one for fall/winter and one for spring/summer and that was really fun.  I want to see the Celtic Spiral before I make a final decision... but last night I told DH that he'd have to help me decide between my two favorites.  One is Celtic Hounds in wine, the other Dragonfly Pond in sky blue.  I really thought I'd get the Peacock in sky blue, but I just can't like the butterfly button.  I LOVE butterflies.... but it just doesn't go with the peacock for me.  DH told me I might as well save on shipping and just order both while I'm at it because I'll end up with the wine cover for fall/winter and want the sky blue for spring/summer anyway.  I like the way the man thinks!  Actually, he just knows me very well and he was thinking of me since I pay for my own Kindle purchases.


----------



## corkyb

Perhaps ask Oberon if they will put a different button on the peacock if you really love it.  I think I remember them doing that for someone.
Paula


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> They are all so beautiful... it's so hard to choose! With my K1, I ended up with two Oberon covers because I loved them both so much... so I used one for fall/winter and one for spring/summer and that was really fun. I want to see the Celtic Spiral before I make a final decision... but last night I told DH that he'd have to help me decide between my two favorites. One is Celtic Hounds in wine, the other Dragonfly Pond in sky blue. I really thought I'd get the Peacock in sky blue, but I just can't like the butterfly button. I LOVE butterflies.... but it just doesn't go with the peacock for me. DH told me I might as well save on shipping and just order both while I'm at it because I'll end up with the wine cover for fall/winter and want the sky blue for spring/summer anyway. I like the way the man thinks! Actually, he just knows me very well and he was thinking of me since I pay for my own Kindle purchases.


The two covers (Celtic Hound in wine and Dragonfly Pond in sky blue) are two of my favorites after Avenue of Trees in one of the two greens. Have fun shopping. You'll end up with beautiful covers.


----------



## Patricia

Cindy416 said:


> I absolutely love the ocean, and have tried to tell myself that I love the wave cover, but for some reason, it just doesn't do it for me. Maybe if there were a beach scene with a big wave rolling in, I'd be in love with it. As it is, I'm probably going to get another Avenue of Trees, as the scene really appeals to me. I like the Dragonfly cover, too, but a bit less than the AOT. Now, if only I could decide whether I want green or fern (again).


The wave cover isn't doing it for me either, but I would really love a beach theme.


----------



## HappyGuy

Don't really see all that much for us guys.    Maybe the wolf or Hokusai Wave in dark blue. Wonder if they'll have the Raven one when things settle down. I have the World Tree on my K1, so don't really want another tree cover. Medici in wine as a last resort. Maybe I'll wait awhile and let the initial rush get over. Will probably, at some point, get a DiVinci Moleskine cover. Hmm, I wonder if I could get them to do one in wine?

On a related question - since we don't need to access anything on the back of the K, is there any chance Oberon might bring back the velcro covers?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

HappyGuy said:


> Don't really see all that much for us guys.  Maybe the wolf or Hokusai Wave in dark blue. Wonder if they'll have the Raven one when things settle down. I have the World Tree on my K1, so don't really want another tree cover. Medici in wine as a last resort. Maybe I'll wait awhile and let the initial rush get over. Will probably, at some point, get a DiVinci Moleskine cover. Hmm, I wonder if I could get them to do one in wine?
> 
> On a related question - since we don't need to access anything on the back of the K, is there any chance Oberon might bring back the velcro covers?


Sorry Velcro will not be brought back. We did add more for the men this time including bringing back our discontinued wine color. I hope you find one you love.

We don't do custom covers. But we hope you will love the moleskin. We just added those and they are very popular.


----------



## nelle

Cindy 416 - I have the same issue with the button on the peacock cover.  Though if I could substitute a button I frankly don't know which one I'd use.


----------



## Patricia

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


I think that would be perfect. Have you figured out a way?


----------



## auntmarge

OberonDesign.com said:


> We did add more for the men this time including bringing back our discontinued wine color.


What!!! The wine had been discontinued? That's the most beautiful color you have (and all the people I've met or corresponded with who have wine covers are women). I'd hate to get to K4 or K5 and find out I can't get a wine Oberon cover.


----------



## Patricia

auntmarge said:


> What!!! The wine had been discontinued? That's the most beautiful color you have (and all the people I've met or corresponded with who have wine covers are women). I'd hate to get to K4 or K5 and find out I can't get a wine Oberon cover.


They brought it back.


----------



## auntmarge

Patricia said:


> They brought it back.


Yup, that's what I said: "The wine _had _been discontinued".


----------



## MAGreen

Is there any chance we can get a bit of a hint about which designs will be available for the sleeves? I would like to order a cover and a sleeve, but I would like to order the cover now. There are a couple designs I am interested in, and I want to know if I will be able to get them in the sleeve design. 
Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Also curious if you can give me an estimate of your smartphone sleeve's overall dimensions. My new iPod Touch is 4.4 in (110 mm) × 2.3 in (58 mm) × 0.28 in (7.1 mm) (H×W×D) and I want to know if that will fit? If so, I'll hold off on buying a case for it until yours are released.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Yes it's true.. We brought back the wine. It was not a large seller so we discontinued it but he had many requests so we decided to reconsider to see how it went with the K3.

As far as sleeves and phone cases. We are still working those details out and I will post them as soon as I can.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Also I wanted to let you know we are unable to do button substitutions at this time. We appreciate your understanding.

Also on the wine I wanted to clarify we realize that women liked it as well. But we had requests for more masculine designs/shades. After so many requests to bring back the wine we thought it would appeal to both.


----------



## kim

It's really great to have someone from Oberon participating on KindleBoards.

Thank you dear OberonDesign.com person.


----------



## masquedbunny

I love the celtic hounds cover I bought for my K2, and I'm considering getting the same design for my K3--but I'm holding out to see what the celtic spiral will look like.


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm also holding out to see what Celtic Spiral looks like.  I've come very close to ordering it sight-unseen, but so far, I'm controlling myself!  If it doesn't rock my world, I'm getting Celtic Hounds.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Anyone else anxiously going to Oberon often to see if the Celtic Spiral cover is shown?  I saw last night that the Singing Wolf was already there.... but no Celtic Spiral so far......  My husband couldn't believe that I haven't ordered my Oberons yet.... but I had to explain that I want to see the Celtic Spiral before I make up my mind.


----------



## Jason in MA

Ordered the Medici in Chocolate last night. Does anyone know what the turnaround time is currently? I'm not sure how backed up they are and how soon they expect to ship from when you place your order.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

PraiseGod13 said:


> Anyone else anxiously going to Oberon often to see if the Celtic Spiral cover is shown? I saw last night that the Singing Wolf was already there.... but no Celtic Spiral so far...... My husband couldn't believe that I haven't ordered my Oberons yet.... but I had to explain that I want to see the Celtic Spiral before I make up my mind.


I don't even have that much will power  . I ordered the spiral sight unseen on Saturday morning. I've always loved Celtic spirals and have a lot of confidence in Oberon's artistic abilities. They don't really have a single ugly design that I've ever seen. So I'm expecting it to be beautiful and don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Neo

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I ordered the spiral sight unseen on Saturday morning.


Wow, that's commitment, lol! Seriously, I envy you: everything I do/buy has to be well thought through, arguments weighed both way and all. OK, I'm really good at finding justifications either way I want them to go , but really wish I could just be more spontaneous sometimes


----------



## toj

I almost ordered the Celtic Spiral sight unseen as well because they had the wine color, which is my favorite. Not knowing if the design would be on one side only like other designs are or how intricate the spiral would be, I opted to order the Bold Celtic last week. It looks very nice in the saddle color.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Wisteria... you are so brave... wish I was more like you.  I did Google Celtic Spiral and found that it is usually a triple spiral and I'm really liking that!  It's after 4:00 central time and I was really hoping that they would show this design today.... but chicken-me will wait until they do.  I'm really thinking I want something in wine.  I have a saddle, a fern green and am going to order one in sky blue for spring/summer.  I bought my SIL a journal in wine (Celtic Hounds) which I love, so I'm thinking I really want a wine for my K3 for fall/winter.  I really like the Medici but it doesn't come in wine.  So, it is down to Celtic Hounds or Celtic Spiral for me.  Just need to see the spiral to decide between those two.  Since I haven't had a design that was both on the front and back.... I'm really wanting that also.... so I'm hoping the Celtic Spiral has it.
    And, you're absolutely right.... there is no such thing as a bad Oberon design!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Any hope that the Celtic Spiral cover will come out today (Monday the 13th) or will we need to wait??


----------



## angelmum3

Cant they give us a hint on what the Celtic Spiral will look like?


----------



## BlueQuill

From an email, I heard it's an all-over (edge to edge) wraparound design of "swirly" Celtic waves... 

I'm wishing it came in different colors, though... I've never seen the green, but am afraid it's too dark. The wine is definitely darker than I prefer, and I don't want black. I'd love to see it in sky blue, purple, or red!


----------



## PraiseGod13

BlueQuill said:


> From an email, I heard it's an all-over (edge to edge) wraparound design of "swirly" Celtic waves...
> 
> I'm wishing it came in different colors, though... I've never seen the green, but am afraid it's too dark. The wine is definitely darker than I prefer, and I don't want black. I'd love to see it in sky blue, purple, or red!


Those of us who are enablers would tell you that if you like the design.... get it in a color that you like and then choose another design that comes in one of the lighter colors. That's what I do.... I like a darker color for fall/winter and then have a lighter color for spring/summer. Its so fun to change my Kindle cover when I change the clothes in my closet according to the seasons.


----------



## mlewis78

I love wine, so I will wait to see how the Celtic Spiral looks too.  I am pretty set on the Black Wild Rose though.  I love dark colors.  I was disappointed that the Tree of Life is not offered in Wine for K3, but I didn't have my heart set on that one.


----------



## angelmum3

from looking at the thread of people that have posted their green/teal oberons - it feels right to have a Celtic design in green!  

DD decided to go with the hounds!


----------



## BlueQuill

I'm definitely with you on the change of covers/clothes for my Kindle!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Kim.. Thank you.. It's very kind of you to say.

Celtic swirl should be up tomorrow. Just waiting for photos! 

Thanks again for your orders.. The Oberon elves are hard at work


----------



## Belle2Be

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


I wonder that you could just cut up the Amazon so it fits inside the Oberon sleeves, then cut a slice in the top right of the Oberon for the light to come out...


----------



## angelmum3

kim said:


> It's really great to have someone from Oberon participating on KindleBoards.
> 
> Thank you dear OberonDesign.com person.


ITA - and thanks to the Oberon Elves!


----------



## PraiseGod13

OberonDesign.com said:


> Celtic swirl should be up tomorrow. Just waiting for photos!
> 
> Thanks again for your orders.. The Oberon elves are hard at work


Thanks for the update. I've been checking today.... we either need a drum roll or the music from Jeopardy playing in the background. Just kidding!
Glad to hear that you have the Oberon elves working hard... they create such gorgeous stuff! The only other elves that I like equally well are the Keebler elves.... they make such yummy cookies and crackers! Hats off to the elves!


----------



## akpak

I'm waiting for "action" pictures to start appearing before I make up my mind. I'm kind of torn because I don't see a design/color combo I just love. Seems to me a while back there was a poll that included Seaside as an option, but it didn't get enough votes.

I also really like the Amazon cover. It's sturdy, the lining is soft, it folds back flat right away, and is as compact and light as I imagine any leather cover could get. I love Oberon, but I doubt they can get as "streamlined" an offering as Amazon's cover.

What I would probably buy instantly if any were available:
Seaside in Saddle
Hokusai Wave in Saddle
Da Vinci in Red
Van Gogh Sky in Saddle or Red

As it is, my front runners are Sun in Red, RoH in Saddle, Van Gogh Sky in Marigold (the fern looks amazing, but not my color at all).

Can't wait for people to start receiving them and post pictures!


----------



## Cindergayle

Just ordered the Medici in chocolate. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Cindy416

Celtic Spiral is now up.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1325


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> Celtic Spiral is now up.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1325


I have a feeling that is going to be VERY popular!


----------



## Kathy

I got my ship notice from Oberon. I'm so excited. Hopefully it will be delivered by this weekend. I'll be home from Atlanta for the weekend and coming back to Atlanta next week. I would love to have it before then.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Well, glad I waited because the Celtic Spiral is just not for me.  Too much of the same design.... maybe if they had broken it up a little with a different design down the spine like Medici or Celtic Hounds.  I really like the Medici but had my heart set on a cover in wine this time around.... so I'm probably back to choosing Celtic Hounds in wine and then Dragonfly Pond in sky blue for spring/summer.  Sigh.......


----------



## cbb77

Cindergayle said:


> Just ordered the Medici in chocolate. I can hardly wait!


Please come back and post actual pictures when arrives. This is same one that I am thinking about.


----------



## luvmy4brats




----------



## Kindle-lite

Kathy.. when did you order your Oberon?  I ordered mine 9/10 at 4:45 am and still not shipped yet


----------



## Janelmc

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering if I could figure out a way to combine my Amazon cover with the light with an Oberon. There's got to be a way.


I am interested in doing this too. What if you fold the Amazon cover back, then slip into Oberon "pocket" <if it fits>?


----------



## bchaplin

Janelmc said:


> I am interested in doing this too. What if you fold the Amazon cover back, then slip into Oberon "pocket" <if it fits>?


Let me know if you do this and it works out. I can sorta see why you'd be interested, but wouldn't the end result be very heavy, and expensive? I would like a light but I'm considering the Mighty Bright Travel light. It's $12, and can't be too bulky to pack. Even better would be a very flat light to slip into one of the Oberon pockets so it would always be available wherever I have my Kindle, but I'm not sure if they make anything like that.


----------



## GreenThumb

PraiseGod13 said:


> Well, glad I waited because the Celtic Spiral is just not for me. Too much of the same design.... maybe if they had broken it up a little with a different design down the spine like Medici or Celtic Hounds. I really like the Medici but had my heart set on a cover in wine this time around.... so I'm probably back to choosing Celtic Hounds in wine and then Dragonfly Pond in sky blue for spring/summer. Sigh.......


Whew! I'm glad I waited too. I was hoping for a central roundish design of a triple spiral. This one is fine, but not what I wanted. I'm so glad the picture is up, so I could make a decision. I ordered Celtic Hounds in green. Can't wait!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Celtic swirl is up. Photos are also on our FB page !


----------



## toj

I actually like the Celtic Swirl better in green than in wine. The design is okay, but I agree with PraiseGod13, it was a little too much. I would have preferred one big swirl in the front and one in the back with maybe something on the spine. I ordered 9/10 in the early AM and my card was charged the same day. I haven't received an email yet, but am anxiously awaiting my Bold Celtic cover.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Wow.... I have been on an Oberon roller coaster lately!  I just ordered the Dragonfly Pond in sky blue because it looks so much like our pond... complete with frog(s).  That will be my spring/summer cover and I love the blue color and the matching button.  I was really hoping to get a cover in wine which I've never had.... but my only hope was either the Celtic Spiral or Celtic Hounds.  After eliminating the Celtic Spiral.... I showed DH the Celtic Hounds and he said, "I like the color but those mean-looking/biting dogs would bother me."  They bother me too.... but I really wanted wine.  Sigh.....   What I ended up ordering for fall/winter.... I had to give up my wine color and ordered the Bold Celtic in Saddle.  I'm thinking the black background will look nice with the graphite K3... and the design is graceful.... so Bold Celtic it is.  Also, with my two journal covers and also with the Dragonfly Pond K3 cover, I've never had a design that was on the spine and back also.  Bold Celtic will give me that.  So, sad about not being able to order a wine cover..... but I'm very excited about the two I'm getting.  Can't wait for the smell and the feel of the Oberon covers once again.


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> Wow.... I have been on an Oberon roller coaster lately! I just ordered the Dragonfly Pond in sky blue because it looks so much like our pond... complete with frog(s). That will be my spring/summer cover and I love the blue color and the matching button. I was really hoping to get a cover in wine which I've never had.... but my only hope was either the Celtic Spiral or Celtic Hounds. After eliminating the Celtic Spiral.... I showed DH the Celtic Hounds and he said, "I like the color but those mean-looking/biting dogs would bother me." They bother me too.... but I really wanted wine. Sigh.....  ......


That's really funny because I had a hard time seeing the hounds on the cover the first time I looked at it. I loved it in wine, too, but went with World Tree (and later, my favorite...Avenue of Trees).


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cindy416 said:


> That's really funny because I had a hard time seeing the hounds on the cover the first time I looked at it. I loved it in wine, too, but went with World Tree (and later, my favorite...Avenue of Trees).


Goes to show that DH and I are both very "detail-oriented" people. I look things over inch by inch. If a store has, say, three picture frames that are the same... I look them over to see which one of the three has the best cut corners, the nicest wood and that's how I pick the one I want. I carefully looked at Celtic Hounds because I was curious about the name.... and there they were... slightly "scary and mean looking" hounds. I figured it was just me until DH had the same reaction to it so I decided to trust my original reaction and go with a different design.... even if it meant having to give up my beautiful wine color.


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> Goes to show that DH and I are both very "detail-oriented" people. I look things over inch by inch. If a store has, say, three picture frames that are the same... I look them over to see which one of the three has the best cut corners, the nicest wood and that's how I pick the one I want. I carefully looked at Celtic Hounds because I was curious about the name.... and there they were... slightly "scary and mean looking" hounds. I figured it was just me until DH had the same reaction to it so I decided to trust my original reaction and go with a different design.... even if it meant having to give up my beautiful wine color.


That's part of the reason that I thought this was funny. I, too, am extremely detail-oriented (right, Megan?), and was really surprised that it was so difficult for home to actually see the hounds. Maybe it has more to do with my old eyes and the darkness of the wine color. I looked at the cover in the other colors, and found the hounds easier to see. (It helped once I actually enlarged the photo, too. Now, ALL I can see is the long muzzles of the hounds. Chalk THAT cover off of my list.  )


----------



## luvmy4brats

Add me to the Oberon roller coaster as well. I had my heart set on the red Butterfly and had every intention of ordering it for my K3.. except they didn't offer it for the K3 (So I'm ordering it for my nook) now I just need to pick a cover for my K3. I'm trying to decided between the black da Vinci, the blue da Vinci, the black Roses, or the purple hummingbird. Right now, I'm leaning towards the black ones and may just wind up flipping a coin.


----------



## kari

Okay, I had to go look at Celtic hounds to see if I could see them.  I can, but they aren't "scary and mean looking" to me at all!  I wasn't sure what to expect after I read that. lol  I guess it's all in perception, or beauty in the eye of the beholder, but I actually rather like it and normally I don't go for the Celtic designs so much.  

Heather, I thought you were sticking with the Amazon cover for K3?!     That's okay, I said the same thing and I keep eyeing the Oberons again too.  I really like the Da Vinci but of course you can't go wrong with any of those choices.  So far I've resisted as I really do want to keep it simple and I love the lighted cover.  No desire to go back to that Mighty Bright for reading in the dark!


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> Add me to the Oberon roller coaster as well. I had my heart set on the red Butterfly and had every intention of ordering it for my K3.. except they didn't offer it for the K3 (So I'm ordering it for my nook) now I just need to pick a cover for my K3. I'm trying to decided between the black da Vinci, the blue da Vinci, the black Roses, or the purple hummingbird. Right now, I'm leaning towards the black ones and may just wind up flipping a coin.


All of this just goes to show what I have believed for a very long time: Oberon covers are so gorgeous that it's VERY difficult to choose! With other company's covers.... I usually have very little problem picking out which I like best.... because they only have one cover that I like. We have such a hard time choosing an Oberon cover because there are just so many that are stunning.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Heather, I thought you were sticking with the Amazon cover for K3?!  That's okay, I said the same thing and I keep eyeing the Oberons again too. I really like the Da Vinci but of course you can't go wrong with any of those choices. So far I've resisted as I really do want to keep it simple and I love the lighted cover. No desire to go back to that Mighty Bright for reading in the dark!


That's what I thought too  I really like the design of the Amazon (the light is ingenious) but I really miss the look and feel of the Oberon. That adds to the whole roller coaster ride. I miss having a pocket and the lining of the Amazon cover is picking up cat hair like CRAZY (not a problem I have with the Oberon because I get mine made without the wool/felt inside) In addition, I'm not crazy about the elastic band that goes all the way around the cover... The more I think about it, the more I realize that I ONLY like the light part of the Amazon cover.


----------



## Anne

I love the  Celtic Spiral. I just ordered it in Sky Blue.


----------



## toj

PraiseGod13 said:


> Wow.... I have been on an Oberon roller coaster lately! I just ordered the Dragonfly Pond in sky blue because it looks so much like our pond... complete with frog(s). That will be my spring/summer cover and I love the blue color and the matching button. I was really hoping to get a cover in wine which I've never had.... but my only hope was either the Celtic Spiral or Celtic Hounds. After eliminating the Celtic Spiral.... I showed DH the Celtic Hounds and he said, "I like the color but those mean-looking/biting dogs would bother me." They bother me too.... but I really wanted wine. Sigh.....  What I ended up ordering for fall/winter.... I had to give up my wine color and ordered the Bold Celtic in Saddle. I'm thinking the black background will look nice with the graphite K3... and the design is graceful.... so Bold Celtic it is. Also, with my two journal covers and also with the Dragonfly Pond K3 cover, I've never had a design that was on the spine and back also. Bold Celtic will give me that. So, sad about not being able to order a wine cover..... but I'm very excited about the two I'm getting. Can't wait for the smell and the feel of the Oberon covers once again.


I liked the hounds and loved it in wine, but wanted something that was more balanced on both sides. I ordered the Bold Celtic in saddle as well. For me, it is a classic, timeless design that looks like it only get better with use. It was tough to choose one, but I kept going back to that one. I saw posts on Amazon about the Oberon's and when I saw the price didn't think it was work the extra money. After checking out the prices and functionality of other companies selling covers, I decided to go with what I wanted because it wasn't much more than most of what was out there and I liked it better than the more expensive ones.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> The more I think about it, the more I realize that I ONLY like the light part of the Amazon cover.


LOL I like the light, the hinge system and the slim/sleekness of it. So I guess I like a little more than you do but still...


----------



## DD

Cindy416 said:


> Celtic Spiral is now up.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1325


Just stunning!!!


----------



## jlee745

I ordered mine on 9/10 at 8 am and I have not received an email yet


----------



## toj

jlee745 said:


> I ordered mine on 9/10 at 8 am and I have not received an email yet


I'm right there with you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wouldn't be too stressed about the emails. Many people have reported getting the emails after their covers have arrived. I have received an email a week before they started the cover. Their email system is not the best. It is part of what comes from working with a small company.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I never received an email from Oberon but I received one from UPS stating that my Oberon will be here tomorrow!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## kansaskyle

I almost wish I was a girl, so I could get one of the more frilly covers and colors! (No offense to the ladies).

I just cannot see myself walking around with a Sky Blue Hollyhock, Red Wild Rose, or a Marigold Roof of Heaven cover without my friends demanding I turn in my man card; however, they look great!

This post made me laugh, and it is more along the lines of what a manly man might do.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36355.0.html


----------



## PraiseGod13

kansaskyle said:


> I almost wish I was a girl, so I could get one of the more frilly covers and colors! (No offense to the ladies).
> 
> I just cannot see myself walking around with a Sky Blue Hollyhock, Red Wild Rose, or a Marigold Roof of Heaven cover without my friends demanding I turn in my man card; however, they look great!
> 
> This post made me laugh, and it is more along the lines of what a manly man might do.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36355.0.html


Loved your post! You might not want sky blue Hollyhock.... but my DH really likes the sky blue Dragonfly Pond.... and, after all... blue is for boys and pink is for girls. Or, there is the wave in navy blue if the sky blue looks too fruu-fruu. Lots of masculine acceptable designs too... Bold Celtic, Celtic Hounds, the dragon etc etc. I'll tell you.... Oberon covers are even more awesome in person than they are in the pictures!! They are works of art and I can't wait to get my new ones!! And..... welcome!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I thought this was manly ...


----------



## kari

LOL  Da Vinci is the one I really like!  But I agree, it would be good for boys too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kansaskyle said:


> I almost wish I was a girl, so I could get one of the more frilly covers and colors! (No offense to the ladies).
> 
> I just cannot see myself walking around with a Sky Blue Hollyhock, Red Wild Rose, or a Marigold Roof of Heaven cover without my friends demanding I turn in my man card; however, they look great!
> 
> This post made me laugh, and it is more along the lines of what a manly man might do.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36355.0.html


I think you'd be good with a sky blue cover. It's more of a denim blue. Not girly at all.


----------



## kansaskyle

I agree there are some manly choices, I just wish I could get away with some of the "pretty" ones 

I did order a chocolate "Tree of Life" - I didn't notice pages 2 and 3 when I ordered (/bonk), but I also like the idea behind that design because I hope people will ask me about it so I can tie that into personal evangelism.

_*Some person: *_Neat design, what is that?
_*Me:*_ That is a tree I hope to see some day.
_*Some person:*_ Huh?
_*Me:*_ "And he showed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding from the throne of God and of the Lamb. In the middle of its street, and on either side of the river, was the tree of life..." ~ Rev 22:1-2 NKJV


----------



## auntmarge

My brother has the black celtic knot portfolio which he used in and out of court and gets many compliment for. It's also available as a K3 cover:


----------



## Atunah

I am a girl and I don't like frilly pinky stuff  . I got the Medici in choco. I had the Tree of life in saddle for the k1 and I just prefer classic leather colors and designs. I want it to look like an old book. 

But then my favorite color as a young girl/woman was black  . 

I showed the designs to my hubby who now owns my K1 and TOL  *sobs, and he really took to the Medici right away. He liked the Da Vinci too, but we both didn't like the corner designs on it. 

I think any black, saddle, choco, wine is appropriate for a man that wants to appear "manly"

But then I come from a country where its totally normal for manly man to carry man purses, so I am not very much set in the so called rules for men and women. 

I say get whatever you like and to heck with anyone else.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

kansaskyle said:


> I agree there are some manly choices, I just wish I could get away with some of the "pretty" ones
> 
> I did order a chocolate "Tree of Life" - I didn't notice pages 2 and 3 when I ordered (/bonk), but I also like the idea behind that design because I hope people will ask me about it so I can tie that into personal evangelism.
> 
> _*Some person: *_Neat design, what is that?
> _*Me:*_ That is a tree I hope to see some day.
> _*Some person:*_ Huh?
> _*Me:*_ "And he showed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding from the throne of God and of the Lamb. In the middle of its street, and on either side of the river, was the tree of life..." ~ Rev 22:1-2 NKJV


Ooooo, I hadn't thought of that. Now, how to put a good spin the hummingbirds... Something other than I bought this cover because I thought it would look pretty with my DecalGirl skin and I'm into girly.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Atunah said:


> I say get whatever you like and to heck with anyone else.


Here, here! Gender divisions in colors, designs, and fragrances are completely arbitrary anyway. I am male, blond, fair-skinned, and I look fantastic in pink - and I don't care what anyone says about it!


----------



## PraiseGod13

kansaskyle said:


> I agree there are some manly choices, I just wish I could get away with some of the "pretty" ones
> 
> I did order a chocolate "Tree of Life" - I didn't notice pages 2 and 3 when I ordered (/bonk), but I also like the idea behind that design because I hope people will ask me about it so I can tie that into personal evangelism.
> 
> _*Some person: *_Neat design, what is that?
> _*Me:*_ That is a tree I hope to see some day.
> _*Some person:*_ Huh?
> _*Me:*_ "And he showed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding from the throne of God and of the Lamb. In the middle of its street, and on either side of the river, was the tree of life..." ~ Rev 22:1-2 NKJV


Couldn't be better! I have actually had more people ask me about my Oberon cover than have asked me about my Kindle.... so here's hoping you'll have plenty of chances to talk about the Tree of Life that we're promised we'll see.


----------



## kansaskyle

unknown2cherubim said:


> Ooooo, I hadn't thought of that. Now, how to put a good spin the hummingbirds... Something other than I bought this cover because I thought it would look pretty with my DecalGirl skin and I'm into girly.


If you are looking for a religious theme, how about "He hath made everything beautiful in his time." ~ Ecclesiastes 3:11 (KJV)

And the humming bird is another example of "girly", but I think it looks great!


----------



## Tip10

For the Hummingbird all you need do is turn to the Aztecs.

The Aztecs quite often wore hummingbird talismans that were thought to be representations of vigor, energy and the propensity to do work.  They also thought that their beaks mimicked instruments of weaponry, bloodletting, penetration, and intimacy.

In Aztec lore Hummingbird talismans were thought to bring sexual potency, energy, vigor, and skill at arms and warfare to the wearer.

Not necessarily attributes one would ascribe as "girly" although they can certainly apply to the fairer sex.


----------



## SkierChick

I just received an email that my package shipped (USPS). I placed the order on Friday, September 10, 2010 9AM CST. I hope it gets here by the weekend.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Tip10 said:


> For the Hummingbird all you need do is turn to the Aztecs.
> 
> The Aztecs quite often wore hummingbird talismans that were thought to be representations of vigor, energy and the propensity to do work. They also thought that their beaks mimicked instruments of weaponry, bloodletting, penetration, and intimacy.
> 
> In Aztec lore Hummingbird talismans were thought to bring sexual potency, energy, vigor, and skill at arms and warfare to the wearer.
> 
> Not necessarily attributes one would ascribe as "girly" although they can certainly apply to the fairer sex.
> 
> Everytime I read this board I learn something new!


----------



## Kindle-lite

ditto what SkierChick said but I ordered mine Friday, September 10, 2010 4:55 AM CST.  I'm hoping for by this weekend too!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I hope people post pictures of their K3 Oberons.  I wanna see.


----------



## PaulGuy

kansaskyle said:


> I almost wish I was a girl, so I could get one of the more frilly covers and colors! (No offense to the ladies).
> 
> I just cannot see myself walking around with a Sky Blue Hollyhock, Red Wild Rose, or a Marigold Roof of Heaven cover without my friends demanding I turn in my man card; however, they look great


Hey if you like the red wild rose by all means go for it. And if anyone asks you to turn in your man card just kick their butt until they cry for you to stop. Then give 'em one more for good measure.


----------



## toj

Kindle Snob said:


> ditto what SkierChick said but I ordered mine Friday, September 10, 2010 4:55 AM CST. I'm hoping for by this weekend too!


Same here...I would like mine before the end of this week, but it was just shipped out today USPS Priority. We shall see.


----------



## Cindy416

I hope those of you who have had notices that your Oberons have shipped will get them soon. Please post photos and give us our impressions of the covers. I'm anxious to find out how you get along with the straps partially covering the "shift" and "back" buttons.


----------



## DD

kari said:


> LOL Da Vinci is the one I really like! But I agree, it would be good for boys too.


Da Vinci is very 'manly'. It must be; because my son, a former Marine, gave a Christmas gift of a Kindle2 and a Da Vinci cover in saddle to his fellow former Marine and, now, business partner. he loves it. In any other color, it might be less 'manly' but the saddle is very nice for men.


----------



## corkyb

DD said:


> Da Vinci is very 'manly'. It must be; because my son, a former Marine, gave a Christmas gift of a Kindle2 and a Da Vinci cover in saddle to his fellow former Marine and, now, business partner. he loves it. In any other color, it might be less 'manly' but the saddle is very nice for men.


AND I am selling a DaVinci over on buy, sell, trade and barter thread. Like new. 
Paula


----------



## toj

Cindy416 said:


> I hope those of you who have had notices that your Oberons have shipped will get them soon. Please post photos and give us our impressions of the covers. I'm anxious to find out how you get along with the straps partially covering the "shift" and "back" buttons.


I had not thought about the shift and back buttons too much although I don't see it as being a major problem. I will post pictures if they are still needed when I get it.


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Da Vinci is very 'manly'. It must be; because my son, a former Marine, gave a Christmas gift of a Kindle2 and a Da Vinci cover in saddle to his fellow former Marine and, now, business partner. he loves it. In any other color, it might be less 'manly' but the saddle is very nice for men.


I guess so - it just never struck me as being particularly masculine. Could go either way. That said, I've decided not to purchase an Oberon at all at this time anyway. I'm happy with the Amazon cover and having the built-in light is proving to be a real asset. I'm also not convinced the Da Vinci cover would fold back completely flat like my butterfly cover did for K2....and if it didn't fold back the same way, I know I wouldn't be happy with it. I'm adjusting to having to hold the K3 differently and I'm sure I'll get even more used to it as time goes.


----------



## Seamonkey

Catching up here..  I haven't ordered.. still thinking and of course the answer about not switching buttons, which I completely expected at this point in time, eliminated Peacock for me.. cannot fathom why they would use the butterfly.  I got my DX made at I guess a slack time for Oberon, or someone just took pity when I called.  They didn't even make a DX cover with the peacock, but I got one with an existing peacock (the one used on the large journal) AND the wonderful button from Hosukai Wave..  That was awesome, still is.  And maybe when things die down after the K3 rush, the sleeve rush, Christmas rush..  

And I do want to SEE the sleeves first, but I still see a cover in my K3s future.

Oh and that Celtic Swirl design, while not my cup of tea, I agree with others that it will be quite popular.


----------



## JaneD

I will not be able to resist the siren call of the Oberon sleeve. My only concern is choosing which lovely pattern. I've often browsed their Kindle covers and never could decide.  Perhaps when I actually see the sleeve patterns they've chosen, it'll narrow it down.

All my office mates with K3s are going to be sooooo jealous.  *evil chuckle*


----------



## DD

Is the wine Oberon color as dark as I've seen in pictures here and on their site?  It looks almost dark brown on my monitor(s).  Is there some reddish color in it making more wine than brown?

I was not going to buy a K3 Oberon because I didn't like that the corners partially cover the buttons but the absolutely stunning beauty of that Celtic Spiral has me wavering.  What can I say?  I'm a weakling.  I'm looking forward to reading your assessments of the corner issue.

I wonder which charm Oberon would pair with the Celtic Spiral.  Wouldn't the Celtic Circle charm be just perfect?  Oh, I just felt a tingle run right down my leg! LOL.


----------



## jlee745

I received an email from Amazon last night. My Oberon has been shipped but    I will not be here till the 22.


----------



## Tip10

jlee745 said:


> I received an email from Amazon last night. My Oberon has been shipped but  I will not be here till the 22.


Okay I am officially confused -- the above would seem to indicate that you ordered your Oberon from Amazon -- how?


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:



> Is the wine Oberon color as dark as I've seen in pictures here and on their site? It looks almost dark brown on my monitor(s). Is there some reddish color in it making more wine than brown?
> 
> I was not going to buy a K3 Oberon because I didn't like that the corners partially cover the buttons but the absolutely stunning beauty of that Celtic Spiral has me wavering. What can I say? I'm a weakling. I'm looking forward to reading your assessments of the corner issue.
> 
> I wonder which charm Oberon would pair with the Celtic Spiral. Wouldn't the Celtic Circle charm be just perfect? Oh, I just felt a tingle run right down my leg! LOL.


I bought a Celtic Hounds journal cover for my SIL in wine and it is stunning. The color doesn't seem brown to me at all. It is a deep, rich burgundy.... with red tones rather than brown. My SIL enjoys a glass of red wine occasionally and this cover is very close to the color of her wine in indirect sunlight.
I really wanted a K3 cover in wine but the designs I wanted weren't offered in that color. Who knows.... maybe there will be a sleeve in wine that I love..... said the Oberon-obsessed woman.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> I bought a Celtic Hounds journal cover for my SIL in wine and it is stunning. The color doesn't seem brown to me at all. It is a deep, rich burgundy.... with red tones rather than brown. My SIL enjoys a glass of red wine occasionally and this cover is very close to the color of her wine in indirect sunlight.
> I really wanted a K3 cover in wine but the designs I wanted weren't offered in that color. Who knows.... maybe there will be a sleeve in wine that I love..... said the Oberon-obsessed woman.


Thank you. That's what I was hoping for - a deep reddish wine. Now, All I need is to get a K3 again someday and then I can talk myself into a cover.  I can't wait to see what others think of the bottom corner straps and their placement. In the pictures, it doesn't look like they cover the two end buttons much.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

DD said:


> Thank you. That's what I was hoping for - a deep reddish wine. Now, All I need is to get a K3 again someday and then I can talk myself into a cover.  I can't wait to see what others think of the bottom corner straps and their placement. In the pictures, it doesn't look like they cover the two end buttons much.


I just received mine and it doesn't cover any buttons at all. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Cindy416

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just received mine and it doesn't cover any buttons at all. Not even a little bit.


Really? That's great news! Oberon says somewhere on its website that the corner straps cover a bit of the shift and back keys, but that they can be pressed through the leather. So glad to hear that that's not quite accurate. It will be interesting to see if some of the other people who have them have a slightly different positioning of the straps.

Do you have any photos of yours that you can share with those of us who don't have the Oberons yet to go with our K3s?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Go to the discussion on Oberon and K3 covers - shipping time and auntmarge has posted  excellent pictures of her brand new Oberon Celtic Hounds cover with her K3 inside.  Looks to me like the bottom corner straps are not going to be a problem at all.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Cindy416 said:


> Really? That's great news! Oberon says somewhere on its website that the corner straps cover a bit of the shift and back keys, but that they can be pressed through the leather. So glad to hear that that's not quite accurate. It will be interesting to see if some of the other people who have them have a slightly different positioning of the straps.
> 
> Do you have any photos of yours that you can share with those of us who don't have the Oberons yet to go with our K3s?


I am at work right now and can't take a picture. If you look at the thread "Oberon Davinci Cover for K3", there is a picture of it there. I was really surprised that it didn't cover the buttons. I was fully expecting it to. I like the straps much better than the type that was on my K2 cover. I am thrilled with my purchase!


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> Go to the discussion on Oberon and K3 covers - shipping time and auntmarge has posted excellent pictures of her brand new Oberon Celtic Hounds cover with her K3 inside. Looks to me like the bottom corner straps are not going to be a problem at all.





AnelaBelladonna said:


> I am at work right now and can't take a picture. If you look at the thread "Oberon Davinci Cover for K3", there is a picture of it there. I was really surprised that it didn't cover the buttons. I was fully expecting it to. I like the straps much better than the type that was on my K2 cover. I am thrilled with my purchase!


That is reassuring. I haven't ordered my Oberon yet, but will be placing my order soon.


----------



## Cardinal

My Oberon arrived yesterday but I wasn't feeling good so opened it today.

Oberon sent two extra bungees and a charm. The straps don't cover any of the buttons. After I put my K3 in the cover, I held it at all angles over my bed and vigorously shook it. The K3 didn't move at all. The cover is very secure and the Kindle is not going to fall out.

Here are pictures:














































This is my first Oberon, I am looking forward to reading with it.


----------



## Kathy

Mine arrived today, but I'm out of town and won't get to see it until tomorrow. I'm so excited. Glad to see that the straps don't cover the buttons. I wasn't really worried about it. Can't wait to see it. 

Cardinal that is so beautiful. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## DD

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just received mine and it doesn't cover any buttons at all. Not even a little bit.


Oh, that's wonderful news.  Thanks.


----------



## DD

Cardinal said:


> My Oberon arrived yesterday but I wasn't feeling good so opened it today.
> 
> Oberon sent two extra bungees and a charm. The straps don't cover any of the buttons. After I put my K3 in the cover, I held it at all angles over my bed and vigorously shook it. The K3 didn't move at all. The cover is very secure and the Kindle is not going to fall out.
> 
> ...This is my first Oberon, I am looking forward to reading with it.


I think it looks like the actual angle of the bottom straps are a little different than Oberon's website picture, causing them to avoid covering the buttons. Borrowing one of Cardinal's pictures to show this.


----------



## Cindy416

DD said:


> I think it looks like the actual angle of the bottom straps are a little different than Oberon's website picture, causing them to avoid covering the buttons. Borrowing one of Cardinal's pictures to show this.


That's great. I was a bit reluctant to buy an Oberon once I read ad saw that the buttons were partially covered. It's nice to know that they fixed the issue.


----------



## sams

Okay so I think I might be in love with the Singing Wolf in Sky Blue one. Anyone buy this or going to be buying this? I'm pretty nervous to hit the buy button though because colors vary and all that. I'd like to see some photos from some folks here first honestly.


----------



## Laurie

*WHEN* will the sleeves be available!! I'm almost ready to cave and buy one of the other ones on Etsy, but I'm willing to hold out a_ little _ longer to see what Oberon comes up with. [  tapping foot and whistling]


----------



## Tigress780

My K3 Creekbed Maple cover in Fern just arrived! Ireally like it. I returned my Amazon cover yesterday. I must have forgotten how soft the Oberons are...that Amazon cover just can't compare.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tigress780 said:


> My K3 Creekbed Maple cover in Fern just arrived! Ireally like it. I returned my Amazon cover yesterday. I must have forgotten how soft the Oberons are...that Amazon cover just can't compare.


Very nice combination! I honestly can't remember if I've ever seen your cover in fern.... it is gorgeous! Those Oberon elves do an incredible job!


----------



## Kathy

Tigress780 said:


> My K3 Creekbed Maple cover in Fern just arrived! Ireally like it. I returned my Amazon cover yesterday. I must have forgotten how soft the Oberons are...that Amazon cover just can't compare.


Love this. So beautiful.


----------



## Kathy

Finally got to see mine today. Here are a couple of pictures. I'm absolutly in love with the red.


----------



## Neo

Oh Kathy, your combo is just as gorgeous as I pictured it before seeing it "for real"!!!!!! Congratulations, I know you will enjoy it for a long time, it's just amazing! One of the most beautiful combos out there, in my opinion.


----------



## GreenThumb

Tigress780 said:


> My K3 Creekbed Maple cover in Fern just arrived! Ireally like it. I returned my Amazon cover yesterday. I must have forgotten how soft the Oberons are...that Amazon cover just can't compare.


I had that combo on my K2. It was gorgeous. I liked Moon Tree so much, I got that skin again for my K3. This time, I've ordered a Celtic Hounds in green to go with it. I love green!


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> Oh Kathy, your combo is just as gorgeous as I pictured it before seeing it "for real"!!!!!! Congratulations, I know you will enjoy it for a long time, it's just amazing! One of the most beautiful combos out there, in my opinion.


Thank you. I'm so pleased with it. I just ordered the purple Peacock cover for my daughter. She got her K3 today. I'm anxious to see the purple.


----------



## SkierChick

I received my Ginkgo Leaf cover (in the Fern color) for the Kindle 3 today (placed the order 9/10/2010, shipped 9/15/2010 USPS). Initially, I was worried about how green Fern is, but when I saw it in person, it's exactly the color/shade I wanted. Thankfully, it's not a bright green. It's more of a muted, olive green.

I love it! This my first Oberon Design and I can see why everyone loves their products!


----------



## babnaw

The green covers look so lovely!  I wasn't considering the peacock before, but that blue peacock cover is beautiful too.  I'm thinking I'd prefer a wraparound design, in either blue or green, but I'm still trying to decide which cover to go with.  I think I've got it narrowed down to the hummingbirds or the butterfly in blue or avenue of trees in green, though now I'm considering fern.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Tigress780's and SkierChick's covers are both fern but they look like two different colors.  That is one reason I decided against the fern was I just wasn't sure what color I'd get.  The regular green is even darker, I believe.


----------



## SkierChick

unknown2cherubim said:


> Tigress780's and SkierChick's covers are both fern but they look like two different colors. That is one reason I decided against the fern was I just wasn't sure what color I'd get. The regular green is even darker, I believe.


It's definitely hard to describe the shade of green that the fern color is exactly. I took my photos with out a flash, but I couldn't find a common green color to put next to it to compare (a crisp dollar bill didn't help or figuring out the Pantone number). Maybe I need to find a kid who would lend me their box of crayons. I'm sure that there is a crayon that color...


----------



## toj

I got my Bold Celtic in saddle today:




























The pictures don't look the best in the world, but overall I am happy with the cover.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

SkierChick said:


> It's definitely hard to describe the shade of green that the fern color is exactly. I took my photos with out a flash, but I couldn't find a common green color to put next to it to compare (a crisp dollar bill didn't help or figuring out the Pantone number). Maybe I need to find a kid who would lend me their box of crayons. I'm sure that there is a crayon that color...


Heh. Does the color on the pix you took (as viewed on your monitor) match your cover in the sunlight or under a bright light? I still need a moleskine cover and I just can't give up thinking about the avenue of trees in green or fern.


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> Heh. Does the color on the pix you took (as viewed on your monitor) match your cover in the sunlight or under a bright light? I still need a moleskine cover and I just can't give up thinking about the avenue of trees in green or fern.


One of my daughters and I had the Avenue of Trees in fern for our K2s, and they were beautiful. Imthink that's what I am getting again. (I had a World Tree in green first, but loved the AOT in fern so much that my family bought it for me fir Christmas. The green is very pretty, too, but I think I like the fern even better.)


----------



## JoyToy

unknown2cherubim said:


> Tigress780's and SkierChick's covers are both fern but they look like two different colors. That is one reason I decided against the fern was I just wasn't sure what color I'd get. The regular green is even darker, I believe.


I was expecting my Dragonfly Pond in fern to look more like Tigress780's cover, but it is exactly like SkierChick's and I was disappointed. I had really hoped it would be the brighter, lighter green, not the moss, olive green. Still, it is growing on me. However, if I the Oberon website had displayed the truer color I think I might not have ordered it. It's funny how even these two covers in fern looks so completely different.


----------



## Cardinal

The greens do look different.  I think SkierChick's Ginko Leaf looks fantastic but I would want Dragonfly Pond to be the green that Tigress780's cover is.

I was surprised at how dark blue mine is.  From Oberon's website I was expecting a much lighter and vibrant shade, but fortunately I do like mine.

I think everyone's cover looks great!


----------



## GreenThumb

toj said:


> I got my Bold Celtic in saddle today:


Ooooh, I like it! I don't think I've ever seen anybody post a pic of that one in Saddle before. Very nice!


----------



## Kindle-lite

The bold celtic in saddle really brings the design out beautifully!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

toj said:


> The pictures don't look the best in the world, but overall I am happy with the cover.


Your pictures are very helpful and I appreciate your taking them.

This is still my favorite design from Oberon. It's not representational (which can show flaws in the designer's rendering of scenes and creatures, depending on the original artwork), not too busy, pointlessly detailed, cluttered or crosshatched (which threatens to look tasteless -- see neo-Victorian wallpaper), and not too feminine (always a liability for a man riding the L Train on a Saturday at 3:30 a.m.). It is also idiomatic to the medium (detail appropriate to raised leather rather than, say, an etching by Durer).

My only remaining decision is whether to get Bold Celtic in black or saddle.



Kindle Snob said:


> The bold celtic in saddle really brings the design out beautifully!


Most Oberon covers seem to emphasize the raised design with a level of shading and I agree that that can be a nice effect. However, the black cover might be more subtle because it does not.


----------



## MAGreen

Can someone measure the thickness with the Kindle in the cover? It looks pretty compact!


----------



## bchaplin

MAGreen said:


> Can someone measure the thickness with the Kindle in the cover? It looks pretty compact!


I asked that very question in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.1775.html
and the answer Cardinal gave was: 8"h x 5 1/2"w x 3/4" d


----------



## MAGreen

Thanks! I am so excited! I may not be able to wait for the sleeves. I want the black wild rose. I have a white K3 in a Daydreamer skin and my red Wild Rose journal along with my Rose J'tote (the Shauna) and I just need the kover to komplete my kollection!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I have an Oberon journal cover in fern and it is definitely closer to Tigress780's cover than it is to SkierChick's Gingko cover. It's so hard to get a true color representation, even with a very good camera.... and then we're all looking at them on our computer monitors which have a huge color variation too. toj's bold celtic in saddle are excellent pictures but it looks definitely "orange-y" on my computer. My saddle cover is a medium/dark tan color. I'll post a picture so you can see the difference: this was a journal cover that I converted and used for my K1 because I wanted this design and they didn't make it for the K1. It's very true to the actual saddle color of mine, anyway.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

The picture below belongs to *Scheherezade*, from a post she made in December of 09, but I'm reposting (hosted on my Flickr) to show a picture of an Oberon Green cover for comparison's sake:


green oberon

It darkens with age, right, but I'm really starting to like the plain green. It'd be lovely for Avenue of Trees.


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> The picture below belongs to *Scheherezade*, from a post she made in December of 09, but I'm reposting (hosted on my Flickr) to show a picture of an Oberon Green cover for comparison's sake:
> 
> 
> green oberon
> 
> It darkens with age, right, but I'm really starting to like the plain green. It'd be lovely for Avenue of Trees.


I had a World Tree in green, and it was much more of a blue-green than this shows. In fact, it looked very much like this one on Oberon's website:










My favorite cover was my K2's Avenue of Trees in the fern color. In fact, that's probably what I'll get for my K3.


----------



## Tigress780

Thanks everyone. I was a bit scared too not knowing how the fern would look. I'll look through my crayons later to find a color I think it matches (yes, I have my own box of crayons).


----------



## Kathy

SkierChick said:


> I received my Ginkgo Leaf cover (in the Fern color) for the Kindle 3 today (placed the order 9/10/2010, shipped 9/15/2010 USPS). Initially, I was worried about how green Fern is, but when I saw it in person, it's exactly the color/shade I wanted. Thankfully, it's not a bright green. It's more of a muted, olive green.
> 
> I love it! This my first Oberon Design and I can see why everyone loves their products!


I had the Dragonfly Pond in fern and I loved the color. I almost bought it again. Your cover is beautiful.


----------



## Kathy

This is my orginal K1 Oberon in Fern and the color I see on the screen is exactly the shade of green.


----------



## Kathy

toj said:


> I got my Bold Celtic in saddle today:


I really like the saddle shade. It is beautiful.


----------



## Tigress780

Tigress780 said:


> Thanks everyone. I was a bit scared too not knowing how the fern would look. I'll look through my crayons later to find a color I think it matches (yes, I have my own box of crayons).


I just checked my crayons. The Oberon Fern color is very close to the Crayola color named Asparagus.


----------



## Laurie

Tigress780 said:


> I just checked my crayons. The Oberon Fern color is very close to the Crayola color named Asparagus.


They have a crayon color called asparagus!? That made me laugh.....


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tigress780 said:


> I just checked my crayons. The Oberon Fern color is very close to the Crayola color named Asparagus.


Wow... how cool. Actually, my fern cover is VERY close to the color of asparagus (the vegetable). Good old Crayola!


----------



## kevin63

These new covers are really nice.  I really like the way they are doing some of them with the print on both sides of the cover and the spine.  I already have a wrap-around cover (Forest) but I have to order one of the new designs.


----------



## PraiseGod13

kevin63 said:


> These new covers are really nice. I really like the way they are doing some of them with the print on both sides of the cover and the spine. I already have a wrap-around cover (Forest) but I have to order one of the new designs.


I agree! None of my Oberon covers so far has had any design on the back and I was really wanting that this time. That was a major contributing factor in my ordering a Bold Celtic for my K3. I was really wanting a wine cover but that isn't an option for Bold Celtic, so I ordered saddle. Can't wait!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Normally not a huge green fan, but saw this pic on FB of van gogh in fern after conditioning. It's beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tigress780 said:


> I just checked my crayons. The Oberon Fern color is very close to the Crayola color named Asparagus.


This is an outstanding way to check colors...Oberon should include this info on their site, LOL!

Betsy Buccaneer Silver Leg


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Betsy the Quilter/Buccaneer Silver Leg said:


> This is an outstanding way to check colors...Oberon should include this info on their site, LOL!
> 
> Betsy Buccaneer Silver Leg


Doesn't Crayola sometimes change the names on their crayons? That's why I've hesitated to consult my crayons ... consult my crayons, did I just type that? That said, my red hummingbird is between red and maroon colors on my crayons, closer to red. I read somewhere that perceptions of color differ from person to person even when the color is exactly the same.

I'm wondering if the green Oberon's are "forest green" or blue-green. I can't tell from their pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They do change the names occasionally, but it should still be somewhat useful for people with fairly new boxes.    And, yes, "asparagus" will likely look somewhat different to me than it does to you.  That being said, something that matches "asparagus" in my crayon box will probably match "asparagus" in your crayon box even though we wouldn't describe it to be exactly the same color.

Or at least in theory.  At least it's a standard that doesn't depend on the tuning of one's computer monitor.

Buccaneer Silver Leg


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Kindled Spirit said:


> Normally not a huge green fan, but saw this pic on FB of van gogh in fern after conditioning. It's beautiful!


That picture makes me want another fern cover for my K3. Must....resist.....


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> These new covers are really nice. I really like the way they are doing some of them with the print on both sides of the cover and the spine. I already have a wrap-around cover (Forest) but I have to order one of the new designs.


Hey, Kevin! How are you doing? Nice to 'see' you. I just love the Celtic Spiral, don't you?


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> Hey, Kevin! How are you doing? Nice to 'see' you. I just love the Celtic Spiral, don't you?


Hi Diane. I'm doing well, thank-you. Hope your doing well also. I do like the Celtic Spiral design. I don't have a K3. I still have my K2 and nothing is wrong with it, so I'm going to hold off for a while. That design isn't available for the K2. I just need to decide what I'm going to get.


----------



## Cindy416

Kathy said:


> This is my orginal K1 Oberon in Fern and the color I see on the screen is exactly the shade of green.


Great representation of the color. I had a fern Avenue of Trees for my K2 (note the word, "had"), and I miss it a lot. Hope the new owner loves it as much as I did. I think I'll probably get another fern AOT for my adorable K3. The color that you are showing here is exactly the shade that the fern AOTs that my daughter and I had were.


----------



## auntmarge

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm wondering if the green Oberon's are "forest green" or blue-green. I can't tell from their pictures.


The regular green is NOT a blue-green. I asked for a sample of the leather last year and it was a real green, no blue.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

auntmarge said:


> The regular green is NOT a blue-green. I asked for a sample of the leather last year and it was a real green, no blue.


You can get samples of the leather? Thank you for that information. Perhaps I could look at the green and the fern then and decide for myself.


----------



## mlewis78

I prefer the green to the fern.  I have had two green covers (still have the green creekbed for my KDX).  I don't see any blue in it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

mlewis78 said:


> I prefer the green to the fern. I have had two green covers (still have the green creekbed for my KDX). I don't see any blue in it.


I suspect I'll prefer the green. It looks dark and I don't know, less contrasting and more solid. What did you especially like about the green if you mind me asking, @mlewis78?


----------



## mlewis78

It is a dark green.  Can't say exactly why I like it, but it looks so good on the leather they use.  I did buy a fern card holder for my mother last year and was a little disappointed.  I realize that a lot of people here love the fern color though.

But for my K3 I ordered the black wild rose.  Waiting...


----------



## Cindy416

auntmarge said:


> The regular green is NOT a blue-green. I asked for a sample of the leather last year and it was a real green, no blue.


I suppose color perceptions can and do vary from one person to another. My bluish green might be someone else's forest green. I still contend that the photo of the green World Tree cover looks exactly the way that the one I owned looked.


----------



## 911jason

For what it's worth, the Bold Celtic cover I ordered for my K2 last year was black, which was very similar to the crayon called "Black".


----------



## MAGreen

LMAO @ 911jason


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> For what it's worth, the Bold Celtic cover I ordered for my K2 last year was black, which was very similar to the crayon called "Black".


----------



## kevin63

911jason said:


> For what it's worth, the Bold Celtic cover I ordered for my K2 last year was black, which was very similar to the crayon called "Black".


I agree, I have a black card holder and it looks like a black crayon, lol.


----------



## PraiseGod13

911jason said:


> For what it's worth, the Bold Celtic cover I ordered for my K2 last year was black, which was very similar to the crayon called "Black".


Too funny 911Jason! Now... was it Midnight Black, Coffee Black, Ebony Black, or Dusky Black? LOL

You make me think of my husband... he has about 6 colors in his "mental" crayon box....something is either blue, red, yellow, green etc. No aqua, mauve, teal or chartreuse.









Mine, on the other hand.... has thousands of colors and variations.....


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> Too funny 911Jason! Now... was it Midnight Black, Coffee Black, Ebony Black, or Dusky Black? LOL
> 
> You make me think of my husband... he has about 6 colors in his "mental" crayon box....something is either blue, red, yellow, green etc. No aqua, mauve, teal or chartreuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine, on the other hand.... has thousands of colors and variations.....


I love the term "mental crayon box."  Your photo reminded me how much I always loved getting a brand new box of Crayola crayons. (I usually ended up with the generic version of lots of things...Barbie dolls come to mind  .... , but for some reason I always got Crayola brand crayons.) Thanks for the blast from the past.


----------



## Atunah

I posted a pic of the choco Medici in the photo thread, but I can't help with Crayon directions as I don't have any and never had any in my house. My cats don't seem to be of the artistic variety


----------



## auntmarge

re: samples

Oberon sent me one the first time I asked but not the second.  I don't know what the official policy is.  I think it would be very helpful if samples could be made available for all the colors, perhaps for a small fee for the set.  Both of my requests were when I was ordering something else.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

911jason said:


> For what it's worth, the Bold Celtic cover I ordered for my K2 last year was black, which was very similar to the crayon called "Black".


This was extremely helpful, thank you. I'm going to go get a black crayon so I can visual your Celtic cover properly.

@Cindy416, the color for the World Tree on Oberon site is the color that I'm looking for, I think, so that looks like a winner for my moleskine. Of course, it will have to wait its turn until I can finish all my necessary Kindle accessories purchases.

BTW, I showed off my new Kindle today and it was almost eclipsed by the ooooing and the aaahing over the Oberon red hummingbird cover. My poor baby Kindle. At least I fully appreciate you.


----------



## Tigress780

I have made another shocking discovery re: "Fern".... It is the EXACT shade of Badia brand dried Parsley Flakes! If your grocery store carries this brand, you can see the color first hand.


----------



## Cindy416

Tigress780 said:


> I have made another shocking discovery re: "Fern".... It is the EXACT shade of Badia brand dried Parsley Flakes! If your grocery store carries this brand, you can see the color first hand.


Hmmm. I wonder if the Amazon cover that's green is the same shade as a green Fruit Loop.  Inquiring minds want to know. (Actually, MeganW has it, and calls it "Kermit green.") I know, by the way, that this is the Oberon thread, but none of the Oberons are bright green.


----------



## bchaplin

I received the sun cover for my K3 in "marigold". I LOVE it.  As with all the covers I've bought it seems different in real life than on the site; in this case a little more of a mustard color, and the dark lines in the rays of the sun are more prominent, than from the photo. Both of which I like; I would not have wanted something that was too yellow.

I will post a photo soon! Well, at least by tomorrow.



bchaplin said:


> I'll post a photo when I receive it!


----------



## Tigress780

Cindy416 said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if the Amazon cover that's green is the same shade as a green Fruit Loop.  Inquiring minds want to know. (Actually, MeganW has it, and calls it "Kermit green.") I know, by the way, that this is the Oberon thread, but none of the Oberons are bright green.


No, the Amazon green is a bit darker than the Fruit Loop.


----------



## Cindy416

Tigress780 said:


> No, the Amazon green is a bit darker than the Fruit Loop.


   Thanks!


----------



## identicaltriplets

UPS just arrived a few hours ago with my blue Hummingbird Oberon. Oh goodness, it is SO beautiful and feels so good in my hands.


----------



## bchaplin

Sun in marigold: photos with my iPhone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Just got my Oberon order (checkbook and sketchbook cover).  I thought for sure it would take forever in the midst of all the K3 cover madness....  Opening it now.

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

bchaplin said:


> Sun in marigold: photos with my iPhone


That is beautiful! Much better than the pictures at Oberon.


----------



## Cardinal

bchaplin, I think that is the first real life Sun in Marigold that I have seen.  I think Marigold is perfect for that cover!  

identicaltriplets, I love, love, love your Hummingbird cover!  Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Pushka

bchaplin said:


> Sun in marigold: photos with my iPhone


This is a lovely cover, but on my screen the first picture it is a marigold (ie yellow), on the second picture it looks brown (caramel). I think the first picture is more accurate?


----------



## bchaplin

The combination of fluorescent office lights and an iPhone don't combine to make the most accurate color reproduction! Sorry!
However in my eyes and on my Mac laptop monitor, the second picture (which is darker) is more true-to-life.
I may yet do a proper shoot, in daylight with my DSLR. But that would have to wait until the weekend.
Beth


----------



## Kathy

identicaltriplets said:


> UPS just arrived a few hours ago with my blue Hummingbird Oberon. Oh goodness, it is SO beautiful and feels so good in my hands.


So pretty. I have the red and just love the design.


----------



## Kathy

bchaplin said:


> Sun in marigold: photos with my iPhone


This was one of the covers I was looking at. The color is perfect for the sun cover. Love it with the graphite.


----------



## Anne

I just got my singing wolf cover in wine. I love it. They sent me the wolf charm with it. I love the cover it is not heavy. Sorry I do not have anyway to post pictures.


----------



## akpak

bchaplin, you *may* have convinced me to pull the trigger. Your pictures of the marigold color are much better... The color doesn't look as "muddy" as I'd feared.


----------



## sams

Anne - the singing wolf is the one I'm interested in! In Sky Blue though. Glad you love it. It's nice that they give you a wolf charm... makes me want it even more. ha. Bummer you can't get photos on here, but I understand.

Hopefully someone else who has bought the wolf one will share some photos.


----------



## Anne

sams said:


> Anne - the singing wolf is the one I'm interested in! In Sky Blue though. Glad you love it. It's nice that they give you a wolf charm... makes me want it even more. ha. Bummer you can't get photos on here, but I understand.
> 
> Hopefully someone else who has bought the wolf one will share some photos.


I think you would Love the singing wolf. I love mine.


----------



## sams

Is yours smoother or pebbled leather? Some covers seem more pebbled than others going by the other Oberon picture thread. The ones I've seen for the K3 so far seem to be all smooth leather though, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have to say my marigold hollyhock sketchbook cover is not as yellow as the pics bchaplin posted...I'll post some pics...

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say my marigold hollyhock sketchbook cover is not as yellow as the pics bchaplin posted...I'll post some pics...
> 
> Betsy


Ah, you see, I thought Marigold would have been a vibrant yellow. No wonder there are confusions, surprises and sometimes disappointments when ordering. I know there are differences in leathers, but it seems that there are also significant differences in dyes too.


----------



## kari

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say my marigold hollyhock sketchbook cover is not as yellow as the pics bchaplin posted...I'll post some pics...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, is that a Moleskine cover you ordered or something else? I've been looking at the Moleskine covers and I love the hummingbird one but for the life of me I cannot figure out what in the world is on the button. Some type of odd flower? Or bug? Don't like the button but love the cover.

Look forward to seeing pics of yours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's the moleskin.  On the hollyhock, it's a butterfly...not thrilled with the big ol' button....pics soon.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here's a pic of the Moleskin Sketchbook cover in Marigold and my new Ginkgo checkbook cover. The crayon is "Goldenrod" though "Maize" was as good, maybe better. Goldenrod is a current color, maize was retired in 1990.  Shows how old my crayons are.  Holding the sketchbook cover up to the pic, it seems pretty good on my iPad screen. (I fiddled with the color before uploading, as the flash made it brighter than it is.)










Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I wonder if there has been a sudden upsurge in Crayola sales recently?


----------



## mlewis78

Between the photos of the Sun cover and Betsy's, I like the marigold much more than I thought I would.  The second photo of the sun cover looks gold on my monitor.  I don't see any brown to it.


----------



## Pushka

Colour perception is such a funny thing isnt it!  I can see gold, but it is a brownish gold! 

I always liked marigold - even in that original poll.  Except, Oeron called it something else.

Now red, red is red is red, unless it has crimson, or a shade of blue, yellow.......grrr.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I admit I had a moment of buyer's remorse after I realized I'd spent $75 for a cover for an item that cost $139. However I am absolutely THRILLED with my Oberon cover! It is just gorgeous and feels so good in my hand. I like reading with the cover much better than without it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> Colour perception is such a funny thing isnt it! I can see gold, but it is a brownish gold!
> 
> I always liked marigold - even in that original poll. Except, Oeron called it something else.
> 
> Now red, red is red is red, unless it has crimson, or a shade of blue, yellow.......grrr.


Different monitors can show the same color quite differently, too, depending on the callibration...

Betsy


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's a pic of the Moleskin Sketchbook cover in Marigold and my new Ginkgo checkbook cover. The crayon is "Goldenrod" though "Maize" was as good, maybe better. Goldenrod is a current color, maize was retired in 1990.  Shows how old my crayons are.  Holding the sketchbook cover up to the pic, it seems pretty good on my iPad screen. (I fiddled with the color before uploading, as the flash made it brighter than it is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That's a beautiful color! Looks much better in your pic than on Oberon website. On my computer this is what it reminds me of....now I suddenly want a hot dog.


----------



## Tigress780

Pushka said:


> I wonder if there has been a sudden upsurge in Crayola sales recently?


I think we are on to something with the crayon comparisons. I think I'm going to start using crayons for all of my color comparisons/descriptions!


----------



## Cindy416

Tigress780 said:


> I think we are on to something with the crayon comparisons. I think I'm going to start using crayons for all of my color comparisons/descriptions!


That probably IS a more accurate comparison than my previous question relating to Fruit Loops. (I knew the answer anyway, as I've had both green and fern Oberons.) I made the Fruit Loops comparison because someone earlier had compared her Oberon to a specific brand (of which I've never heard) of dried parsley.   

All in all, the Crayola crayons are a great way to describe colors for each other.

Note to self: Buy stock in the Binney Co. (I guess they still manufacture Crayola crayons. Supposed I'd better check into that.)


----------



## kari

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's a pic of the Moleskin Sketchbook cover in Marigold and my new Ginkgo checkbook cover. The crayon is "Goldenrod" though "Maize" was as good, maybe better. Goldenrod is a current color, maize was retired in 1990.  Shows how old my crayons are.  Holding the sketchbook cover up to the pic, it seems pretty good on my iPad screen. (I fiddled with the color before uploading, as the flash made it brighter than it is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Very nice Betsy!


----------



## Tigress780

Cindy416 said:


> That probably IS a more accurate comparison than my previous question relating to Fruit Loops. (I knew the answer anyway, as I've had both green and fern Oberons.) I made the Fruit Loops comparison because someone earlier had compared her Oberon to a specific brand (of which I've never heard) of dried parsley.
> 
> All in all, the Crayola crayons are a great way to describe colors for each other.
> 
> Note to self: Buy stock in the Binney Co. (I guess they still manufacture Crayola crayons. Supposed I'd better check into that.)


.

That was me with the parsley. I forget that Many people may not have heard of "Badia" before. Badia is popular here in South Florida (large Hispanic & Caribbean population).


----------



## bchaplin

After all the comments, I'm not sure if my "Sun" cover is mustard, caramel, or gold. But regardless, some other observations about the new Oberon cover:
1) It seems much more compact and light than my Kindle 2 in its Oberon cover.
2) I was sorry velcro was no longer available, but now that I have this cover with the straps, I'm fine with it. And, aesthetically, I like the way the Kindle, straps and inside of the cover are all dark-colored.
3) As there was a wait to receive the Oberon cover I was using a sleeve for the first few weeks. I found this very stressful, because I do most of my reading while being jostled around on a train or bus, and was always worried about dropping it. Going back to using a cover was a big relief, and it's easier to read standing up. I can't see that I'd ever switch from a 'book-style' cover to a sleeve for permanent use.


----------



## Monica of NY

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's a pic of the Moleskin Sketchbook cover in Marigold and my new Ginkgo checkbook cover. The crayon is "Goldenrod" though "Maize" was as good, maybe better. Goldenrod is a current color, maize was retired in 1990.  Shows how old my crayons are.  Holding the sketchbook cover up to the pic, it seems pretty good on my iPad screen. (I fiddled with the color before uploading, as the flash made it brighter than it is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I just received my Ginkgo in Marigold and compared it to your pic. Pretty true to color on my macbook pro screen as I was hoping it would be. Thanks.

Monica


----------



## kansaskyle

My cover arrived today! I really like how it gives my Kindle a more solid feel when I'm holding it to read, and it looks great!

_Click on the thumbnails to see the full size images_


----------



## DD

kansaskyle said:


> My cover arrived today! I really like how it gives my Kindle a more solid feel when I'm holding it to read, and it looks great!
> 
> _Click on the thumbnails to see the full size images_


Beautiful! Is that the chocolate color?


----------



## DD

Does anyone have 'in person' pictures of the Celtic Spiral cover?  I'm especially interested in the wine and the green and your impressions of it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Hello all from a babysitting Grandma here.... so I haven't had much time to be on KBs.  Just wanted to let you know that I received my sky blue Dragonfly Pond and my saddle Bold Celtic K3 covers today and they are beyond anything I could have hoped for.  I have never seen the sky blue in person and I absolutely love it.  The designs are true artwork!  I'll be happy to post pictures if any of you would like to see them..... otherwise, I think you've seen Dragonfly Pond and Bold Celtic before so I won't post more pictures for now.
    I am so happy with how thin and perfectly sized these covers are.  Oberon has outdone themselves designing this new cover!!  And, I can finally relax, knowing that my K3 is now protected in its Oberon cover.  I just love the feeling of holding that leather!


----------



## DD

Do we have a crayon equivalent for Oberon Wine?  I'm having trouble determining the true color.  Sometimes it looks very dark to me in pictures, almost brownish.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindled Spirit said:


> That's a beautiful color! Looks much better in your pic than on Oberon website. On my computer this is what it reminds me of....now I suddenly want a hot dog.


LOL! That's actually not a bad match...



Monica of NY said:


> I just received my Ginkgo in Marigold and compared it to your pic. Pretty true to color on my macbook pro screen as I was hoping it would be. Thanks.
> 
> Monica


Thanks, Monica, glad I got the color pretty right....I bet the Ginkgo is wonderful in that color....

Betsy


----------



## Monica of NY

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! That's actually not a bad match...
> 
> Thanks, Monica, glad I got the color pretty right....I bet the Ginkgo is wonderful in that color....
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome! The color _is_ wonderful and I'm very happy with it.

Monica


----------



## NitroStitch

DD said:


> Does anyone have 'in person' pictures of the Celtic Spiral cover? I'm especially interested in the wine and the green and your impressions of it.


I'd love to see photos of the Celtic Spiral cover in all three colors! I'm kind of caught between the wine and blue colors...


----------



## kimbertay

NitroStitch said:


> I'd love to see photos of the Celtic Spiral cover in all three colors! I'm kind of caught between the wine and blue colors...


I almost got the Celtic Spiral in wine so I would love to see it also!


----------



## DD

kimbertay said:


> I almost got the Celtic Spiral in wine so I would love to see it also!


Pictures of the wine always look very dark brownish (viewing on two different computers and an iPad). I wish I new if it's a reddish brown or a true wine with more red than brown in it. That's why I asked for a 'crayon comparison'. Of course, I'd have to go out and buy a box of Crayolas. I haven't had them in my house since my two sons are grown.


----------



## kimbertay

DD said:


> Pictures of the wine always look very dark brownish (viewing on two different computers and an iPad). I wish I new if it's a reddish brown or a true wine with more red than brown in it. That's why I asked for a 'crayon comparison'. Of course, I'd have to go out and buy a box of Crayolas. I haven't had them in my house since my two sons are grown.


If someone hasn't already posted a Crayon comparison by the time I get my wine Oberon (fingers crossed that I will get it on Saturday!) then I will try to. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## DD

kimbertay said:


> If someone hasn't already posted a Crayon comparison by the time I get my wine Oberon (fingers crossed that I will get it on Saturday!) then I will try to. I can't wait to get it!


Thank you. I surely understand your excitement.


----------



## auburn1975

Who can resist. Not me ... it is so very nice. Therefore for our Oberon Design kboards.com collection, here is my new cover (Celtic Hounds Kindle 3 Cover in Black) that came only yesterday; from the time I ordered online from them in CA to delivery in central NC, it took only 6 days.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

DD said:


> Pictures of the wine always look very dark brownish (viewing on two different computers and an iPad). I wish I new if it's a reddish brown or a true wine with more red than brown in it. That's why I asked for a 'crayon comparison'. Of course, I'd have to go out and buy a box of Crayolas. I haven't had them in my house since my two sons are grown.


I don't have any crayons either, but I'll try to help. To my eyes the color has a purplish red undertone, which I love, and it compliments the deep purples in my Decal Girl skin ("Peace Out") perfectly. The color is most similar to what is usually referred to as oxblood in the leather industry, or, if you are familiar with designer handbags, Etienne Aigner's signature color. I posted several pictures of mine, but only one was close to the actual color:


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I took a few more pictures to see if it would help. I placed it next to something truly purple and something truly brown for comparison (and as an unexpected bonus, something truly red off to the right). Please note my totally pretty Kindle bag from Elite Elishi!


































Also this photo of an Aigner bag is a good representation of the color:









I hope this helps!


----------



## NitroStitch

Thanks for the photos Hippie2MARS!  Those color comparisons are very helpful...and now I have more decisions to mull over.


----------



## DD

Hippie2MARS said:


> I took a few more pictures to see if it would help. I placed it next to something truly purple and something truly brown for comparison (and as an unexpected bonus, something truly red off to the right). Please note my totally pretty Kindle bag from Elite Elishi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this photo of an Aigner bag is a good representation of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thank you! This is very helpful and your descriptive words - 'oxblood' and 'Etienne Aigner' really paint a picture for me. I used to own many Aigner pieces year ago and have a very clear idea of the coler now. I know I will like it. Now, to choose a pattern...I'm leaning toward the Celtic Spiral.


----------



## kimbertay

DD said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful and your descriptive words - 'oxblood' and 'Etienne Aigner' really paint a picture for me. I used to own many Aigner pieces year ago and have a very clear idea of the coler now. I know I will like it. Now, to choose a pattern...I'm leaning toward the Celtic Spiral.


I love the Celtic Spiral and am hoping someone posts pictures of some soon!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

DD said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful and your descriptive words - 'oxblood' and 'Etienne Aigner' really paint a picture for me. I used to own many Aigner pieces year ago and have a very clear idea of the coler now. I know I will like it. Now, to choose a pattern...I'm leaning toward the Celtic Spiral.


I am so glad I could help you! Whatever design you choose, I know you will be thrilled with both the quality and the color.

By the way, my name is Leslie, but since there is a mod with that name, I'm happy with Hippie!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

NitroStitch said:


> Thanks for the photos Hippie2MARS! Those color comparisons are very helpful...and now I have more decisions to mull over.


You are most welcome. Unfortunately I think I've been bitten by the Oberon bug, because now I want a Roses cover in red. Oh my poor checking account!


----------



## Mauvaise

I posted a series of pictures in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg670064.html#msg670064

Took a picture of the cover (celtic hounds in wine) next to something red, purple, and brown. I would say more of a reddish brown than a true wine (more red than brown). It's a very rich, warm colour, I can't recommend it enough, if you're a fan of dark leather.


----------



## ursweety

I feel incredibly silly asking this since I haven't seen any other similar posts, but... how do you get the key charm on? I just got my first Oberon today (blue ROH!) and feel way too protective of it to start poking and prodding at it, so I thought i'd ask some seasoned experts.


----------



## kansaskyle

ursweety said:


> I feel incredibly silly asking this since I haven't seen any other similar posts, but... how do you get the key charm on? I just got my first Oberon today (blue ROH!) and feel way too protective of it to start poking and prodding at it, so I thought i'd ask some seasoned experts.


Take your Kindle out of the cover, and take the plastic insert out of the back pocket (i.e., the side that Kindle sits against). Then carefully stick your hand in there until you feel the little metal things that hold the bungy in place. They are pointy and sharp, so go slowly.

Once you locate the metal clip, work one end through one of the bungy holes so it comes out of the cover. Slide your charm on the bungy, and feed the metal clip back through the hole. Work the clips around until they lay down flat, reinsert the plastic piece, load your Kindle, and you are done.

There is a video on the Oberon site for replacing the bungy cord, which is a similar process to what I tried to describe in words.


----------



## Cindy416

kansaskyle said:


> Take your Kindle out of the cover, and take the plastic insert out of the back pocket (i.e., the side that Kindle sits against). Then carefully stick your hand in there until you feel the little metal things that hold the bungy in place. They are pointy and sharp, so go slowly.
> 
> Once you locate the metal clip, work one end through one of the bungy holes so it comes out of the cover. Slide your charm on the bungy, and feed the metal clip back through the hole. Work the clips around until they lay down flat, reinsert the plastic piece, load your Kindle, and you are done.
> 
> There is a video on the Oberon site for replacing the bungy cord, which is a similar process to what I tried to describe in words.


The only thing I'd add is to make sure that your charm is right-side up. The first time I put a charm on, I thought it was right, but somehow it ended up face-down. It wasn't a big deal, but I didn't want to stretch out the back pocket of my cover. As I came to use my Oberon a lot, I became one of those Kindlers who reads with his/her left hand inside the back cover. I'm sure I won't worry about stretching out the back pocket when I get an Oberon for my K3.

Enjoy your Kindle and your beautiful Oberon!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyyy! I just received my Black Dragon Oberon for K3 today, and I have to say that I'm impressed! First because I ordered it on Monday, and never even dreamed that I would get it the same week (ordered Monday, shipped Thursday with USPS priority, and in my greedy little hands here on the East Coast on Saturday - this just made my week-end !), and second because Oberon really outdid themselves once again!!!!

I had a fern Forest for K2 that I dearly loved, with the "old" retired button. So this is my first cover with new buttons but also with the new, less pebbled leather. It's also my first not wraparound design, and I wasn't sure how I would feel about that, but really love the dragon design and the black, so I just decided to go for it (had also been thinking about this particular cover for quite a few months). And it is love at first sight/touch!!!!

The leather has clearly been conditioned before it was sent to me (I was all prepped to condition it first thing upon arrival, but so not necessary in this case - no pun intended, lol), and is super soft while still firm. The design is simply stunning, in an understated and discreet way, and the button simply amazing! I'm also VERY happy that they have been so kind and attached the welsh dragon charm which I simply love (even though I realize it's a bit of an overkill in term of dragon-ness, lol). I'm also very glad I asked them to leave the wool out this time: I like the feel of the leather much better than that of the scratchy wool, and really believe that this is much better for my relationship with my cat (as well as the longevity of my lint roller), lol.

I am sooo happy 

And because nobody has yet posted pics of this particular design for K3, I can't resist to share a few pictures of my new baby with all of you  (sorry they have been taken with my phone camera and don't do my Oberon justice, but then no picture ever does, right?)




























I do realize though that I will need a new skin: my little ninja guy totally disappears in the Oberon corners, and with the graphite Kindle, there is really no point to a black skin!!!!


----------



## 911jason

That's awesome Neo! I love how the dragon on the front cover appears to be snarling at the dragon on the button, who is returning the glare! 

P.S. That screensaver looks familiar!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> The only thing I'd add is to make sure that your charm is right-side up. The first time I put a charm on, I thought it was right, but somehow it ended up face-down. It wasn't a big deal, but I didn't want to stretch out the back pocket of my cover. As I came to use my Oberon a lot, I became one of those Kindlers who reads with his/her left hand inside the back cover. I'm sure I won't worry about stretching out the back pocket when I get an Oberon for my K3.
> 
> Enjoy your Kindle and your beautiful Oberon!


I put my charm on backwards every single time.  You'd think I'd have it figured out by now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, if you didn't buy so many Oberons, you wouldn't have that problem!  

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, if you didn't buy so many Oberons, you wouldn't have that problem!
> 
> Betsy


I've been good.. I've only gotten one so far for my K3 (well 2 if you count the one I'm ordering on Monday to replace my dinner damaged one..but that doesn't really count) and so far, my nook is residing in my K2 black Rose.


----------



## Neo

911jason said:


> That's awesome Neo! I love how the dragon on the front cover appears to be snarling at the dragon on the button, who is returning the glare!
> 
> P.S. That screensaver looks familiar!


Thank you Jason - both for your kind words and the many screensavers you spoil us with!!!! I have a mix of disney hunks, your moody heroes, and some hot disney princesses (also from you I think)


----------



## PraiseGod13

Luvmy4brats said:


> I put my charm on backwards every single time.  You'd think I'd have it figured out by now.


Knowing how I am.... I put the charm on my bungee and then just held the end of the bungee that I had taken out over the hole it came from.... and checked the charm to make sure it wasn't backwards before I put the metal end back in the hole. I've learned to double check myself because I'll do things backwards every time if I don't pay attention.


----------



## mistyd107

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've been good.. I've only gotten one so far for my K3 (well 2 if you count the one I'm ordering on Monday to replace my dinner damaged one..but that doesn't really count) and so far, my nook is residing in my K2 black Rose.


Which one did you get for your K3v Luv


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Yaayyyyy! I just received my Black Dragon Oberon for K3 today, and I have to say that I'm impressed! First because I ordered it on Monday, and never even dreamed that I would get it the same week (ordered Monday, shipped Thursday with USPS priority, and in my greedy little hands here on the East Coast on Saturday - this just made my week-end !), and second because Oberon really outdid themselves once again!!!!
> 
> I had a fern Forest for K2 that I dearly loved, with the "old" retired button. So this is my first cover with new buttons but also with the new, less pebbled leather. It's also my first not wraparound design, and I wasn't sure how I would feel about that, but really love the dragon design and the black, so I just decided to go for it (had also been thinking about this particular cover for quite a few months). And it is love at first sight/touch!!!!
> 
> The leather has clearly been conditioned before it was sent to me (I was all prepped to condition it first thing upon arrival, but so not necessary in this case - no pun intended, lol), and is super soft while still firm. The design is simply stunning, in an understated and discreet way, and the button simply amazing! I'm also VERY happy that they have been so kind and attached the welsh dragon charm which I simply love (even though I realize it's a bit of an overkill in term of dragon-ness, lol). I'm also very glad I asked them to leave the wool out this time: I like the feel of the leather much better than that of the scratchy wool, and really believe that this is much better for my relationship with my cat (as well as the longevity of my lint roller), lol.
> 
> I am sooo happy


Congrats on your gorgeous new cover, Neo!! It is just exquisite in black! The tooling is amazing on the dragon - beautiful. I have a little welsh dragon charm too, and I think it is my favorite. I wish I had jumped on the other dragon designs they had in the journals before they were discontinued.

I'm so glad it arrived so quickly so you can spend good quality time with it this weekend!


----------



## Patricia

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've been good.. I've only gotten one so far for my K3 (well 2 if you count the one I'm ordering on Monday to replace my dinner damaged one..but that doesn't really count) and so far, my nook is residing in my K2 black Rose.


Which Oberon are you replacing, and are you getting the same one? Just curious, because as soon as I get one, I'm thinking about the next one I'll get.


----------



## iamjenwith1n

First post here....  <waving>

Has anyone purchased Van Gogh's Sky in Sky Blue? After drooling for 2 weeks, I think I am ready to take the plunge.


----------



## julip

Patricia said:


> as soon as I get one, I'm thinking about the next one I'll get.


That's why this time around, I went ahead and bought both covers I couldn't decide between. My justification is I saved $5.05 in shipping for a second order that was inevitable. 

Welcome, iamjenwith1n! Oh, the VG Sky in Sky Blue is gorgeous in the picture, I can only imagine how much more stunning it is in person. I just did a search but couldn't find a picture of one - hopefully someone will have pics for you soon. I say go for it, though - I have a feeling it will be even better than you imagine when you get it, since you've been drooling over it for 2 weeks. 

Edited to add - there are a couple pictures of it in the 'photos by others' Oberon Facebook page. There are also ones of the celtic spiral for those of you looking for pictures of that one.

http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign?v=photos&so=0


----------



## Kindled Spirit

here are some pics of it.


----------



## julip

It's beautiful in the sky blue, Kindled Spirit! Love it, what a perfect combo.


----------



## Cardinal

iamjenwith1n said:


> First post here....  <waving>
> 
> Has anyone purchased Van Gogh's Sky in Sky Blue? After drooling for 2 weeks, I think I am ready to take the plunge.


Hi iamjenwith1n, welcome to Kindle Boards!

I have Van Gogh's Sky in Sky Blue and absolutely love it. It is my first Oberon and I couldn't be more pleased with it. Sometimes I stop reading and just admire my cover. 

There are a few more pictures of mine on pg 71 of "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!" thread and there is a K2 on pg 62.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> It's beautiful in the sky blue, Kindled Spirit! Love it, what a perfect combo.


Ooooppsss...  I went looking for pics of it to post and forgot to add that the pics are indeed of Cardinals cover Sorry Cardinal, my mistake. Your cover is beautiful tho.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new cover, Neo!! It is just exquisite in black! The tooling is amazing on the dragon - beautiful. I have a little welsh dragon charm too, and I think it is my favorite. I wish I had jumped on the other dragon designs they had in the journals before they were discontinued.
> 
> I'm so glad it arrived so quickly so you can spend good quality time with it this weekend!


Thank you Julip!!!! And quality time it is: I can't help but look at it and "pet" it all the time, lol! Can't wait for you to get your 2 new ones


----------



## Cardinal

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ooooppsss...  I went looking for pics of it to post and forgot to add that the pics are indeed of Cardinals cover Sorry Cardinal, my mistake. Your cover is beautiful tho.


Don't feel bad! I'm glad you posted it for iamjenwith1n to see it! 

I'm gald you and julip like it! I think if Oberon made the cover in purple it would go perfectly with the Decal Girl skin, but that it would make even harder to decide which cover to get, and that it is already hard enough.


----------



## julip

Cardinal - I agree - I had a hard enough time deciding between two ... I can't imagine how bad it would be for my wallet if we could get any color in any pattern. LOL

Neo - you can count on pics once they arrive!  

Kindled Spirit - I think of your little owl every time I see any owls. I like them too (Did you watch Molly the Barn Owl on U-Stream? She was just about 8 miles from me). If Oberon offered their owl pendant in a necklace (with the sliders), it would be in my shopping cart. I have one of their slider necklaces (sand dollar) and love love it - such an ingenious design.


----------



## Cardinal

Julip, which one are you getting and which was the other you were thinking about?

Kindled Spirit, your makes me think of Owls in the Family, I loved that book as a child.


----------



## derek alvah

Well since everyone who has a k3 Oberon say the straps do not cover the buttons,I went ahead and ordered one.Was going to go with the tried and true da vinci in saddle,but after seeing pictures of a bold celtic in saddle,decided to go with that one this time.Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## julip

Cardinal said:


> Julip, which one are you getting and which was the other you were thinking about?
> 
> Kindled Spirit, your makes me think of Owls in the Family, I loved that book as a child.


Well, Cardinal - <blush> - I was really torn between the purple Medici and the black da Vinci. I've been wanting the Medici ever since it was introduced, but by then I was using my DX full time and it wasn't available in that size. The black da Vinci has grown on me more and more, fueled even more by everyone's terrific pictures (thanks to the da Vinci owners! ), and it will look gorgeous with both my skins (current is aqua tranquility; standby is paper cut), but I still reeeeaaaalllyyy loved the purple Medici. Knowing I'll eventually end up getting it, I saved myself future shipping and got both. 

Congrats on your order, Derek! I love that Bold Celtic too. Can't wait to see your pics when you get it. Do you use a skin?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Kindled Spirit - I think of your little owl every time I see any owls. I like them too (Did you watch Molly the Barn Owl on U-Stream? She was just about 8 miles from me). If Oberon offered their owl pendant in a necklace (with the sliders), it would be in my shopping cart. I have one of their slider necklaces (sand dollar) and love love it - such an ingenious design.


No I haven't seen Molly!! I will deff. check her out. I LOVE owls,( my K2 is named Hedwig ) and I have had my eye on that oberon owl pendant. 


Cardinal said:


> Kindled Spirit, your makes me think of Owls in the Family, I loved that book as a child.


Cardinal, I think that new movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga' Hoole, looks sooo cute! I want to read all the books. There's like, 15 of them


----------



## Cardinal

julip said:


> Knowing I'll eventually end up getting it, I saved myself future shipping and got both.


Oh, I like the way you think! 

I love the purple Medici pictures I have seen and Da Vinci is a classic! Can't wait to see the pictures. 



Kindled Spirit said:


> Cardinal, I think that new movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga' Hoole, looks sooo cute! I want to read all the books. There's like, 15 of them


The movie does look cute! I didn't know about the books -- goodie a new series. 



derek alvah said:


> Well since everyone who has a k3 Oberon say the straps do not cover the buttons,I went ahead and ordered one.Was going to go with the tried and true da vinci in saddle,but after seeing pictures of a bold celtic in saddle,decided to go with that one this time.Should be here Tuesday.


Bold celtic is nice! It is really hard deciding on one, I think Julip has the right idea, lol, go ahead and get the da vinci as well!


----------



## iamjenwith1n

Kindled Spirit said:


> here are some pics of it.


OMG! It's gorgeous! Thank you for posting the pics for me see.


----------



## iamjenwith1n

Cardinal said:


> Hi iamjenwith1n, welcome to Kindle Boards!
> 
> I have Van Gogh's Sky in Sky Blue and absolutely love it. It is my first Oberon and I couldn't be more pleased with it. Sometimes I stop reading and just admire my cover.
> 
> There are a few more pictures of mine on pg 71 of "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!" thread and there is a K2 on pg 62.


Thanks for the welcome! Happy to be here!


----------



## PraiseGod13

derek alvah said:


> Well since everyone who has a k3 Oberon say the straps do not cover the buttons,I went ahead and ordered one.Was going to go with the tried and true da vinci in saddle,but after seeing pictures of a bold celtic in saddle,decided to go with that one this time.Should be here Tuesday.


I ended up going with the Bold Celtic in saddle and I absolutely love it. I think you'll be very pleased!


----------



## Cardinal

iamjenwith1n said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Happy to be here!


Did you take the plunge yet?


----------



## Grayce30

Hi!  My K3 will arrive tomorrow...I am trying to decide on an Oberon cover....I have an MEDGE prodigy for my K2 and love having the light stored inside.  I ordered the Amazon cover and got it last week....love the light but not the cover  So my question is....has anyone tried storing a light on right side of the kindle...basically you would just lay the light beside it and close the strap to keep it in.  I can't tell from the pics if there is enough room for this.  I have an MEDGE eluminator light and a mighty bright travel flex....any thoughts on whether that may work?  I would REALLY like to get the Oberon but this is my one drawback.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## PaulGuy

Finally broke down and ordered a new Oberon.
Just received the email, it's on it's way.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

PaulGuy said:


> Finally broke down and ordered a new Oberon.
> Just received the email, it's on it's way.


Celtic Hounds in wine? Sounds nice.


----------



## iamjenwith1n

Cardinal said:


> Did you take the plunge yet?


No, not yet.  
But soon, promise.


----------



## Cardinal

iamjenwith1n said:


> No, not yet.
> But soon, promise.


No rush, take your time.


----------



## kari

Broke down and listed my purple butterfly Oberon for K2 in the Buy, Sell, Barter thread on this board if anyone is interested.  Leaving it up either until it sells or until I regret listing it so much that I take it down.  Could go either way cause I still love it so much.


----------



## 911jason

Did you guys see the new product announcement on Oberon's Facebook page?

I was going to post some of the images here, but I remember what happened last time someone jumped the gun on one of their announcements and I don't want to do that... so just go look for yourself, and if you aren't already a fan on Facebook, become one! =)



Spoiler



Not K3 sleeves yet, unfortunately!


----------



## Pushka

I'm not seeing any announcement Jason.... 

Ah, the one made 12 hours ago and looks like it will work for an iphone?  Hey, they posted it on facebook so it is hardly secret?


----------



## 911jason

That was the one... I know it's not a HUGE deal, but as I was starting to post it here, I thought twice about it and didn't want to draw the ire of Oberon since it said there it was exclusively for their Facebook fans.


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> That was the one... I know it's not a HUGE deal, but as I was starting to post it here, I thought twice about it and didn't want to draw the ire of Oberon since it said there it was exclusively for their Facebook fans.


Fair 'nuff. I figure once something is on the Internet then it is fair game. Sleeves for kindle3? I reckon they will look pretty much the same as the iPhone covers. Except I gave up waiting and got the amazon cover which I really like.


----------



## corkyb

I cannot wait for the iphone red roses cover.


----------



## sams

I received my black Singing Wolf cover. The design is very nice--the wolf on mine is actually facing the opposite direction of the one on Oberon's website (no problem, but just wanted to share). The fit (corners) is very tight and so my Kindle isn't going anywhere for sure.   I also got the wolf charm... very nice too. 

My camera isn't letting me add my photos to my computer for some reason and so I'll try again some other time.


----------



## sams

Here are some photos.




























I might be exchanging because as you can see there is a flaw (maybe?) in the moon (an indentation) that I don't think is supposed to be there!  I wrote Oberon and so hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------



## Pushka

Hmm, I also dont think the design has come out in enough depth  -  esp around the head area - maybe it is the photos but it almost disappears.  I think they are supposed to look more tooled than that!  I would be asking for further attention and send them the pictures.  Good luck.


----------



## sams

It's the photos. In real life it's more detailed and easier to tell the background from the wolf. It's hard to get a good photo because I took it inside in crappy lighting and probably because it's black/black to so no real contrast. Well I tried anyway.


----------



## sams

Maybe this is better?










It's blurry in some spots, but you can see the details better anyway.


----------



## GreenThumb

sams said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be exchanging because as you can see there is a flaw (maybe?) in the moon (an indentation) that I don't think is supposed to be there!  I wrote Oberon and so hopefully they get back to me soon.


Nice cover! I see what you mean about the moon. The pictures on their website do not have that line in the middle of the moon. I bet they replace it for you right away.


----------



## cloudyvisions

I just placed my order for the Celtic spiral in sky blue! I saw a couple of photos over on facebook that made me make up my mind! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## mlewis78

I just let out an involuntary vocal "Oooh" when I saw the Wolf Oberon picture above.  I hadn't even considered that one before.


----------



## Cardinal

The wolf is a nice cover!  I hope Oberon replaces it, let us know what happens.  I haven't seen the Wolf charm, sounds lovely.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can see the line. If it really bugs you then I think that Oberon will replace it. Or you could look at it as a more valuable collectors item, kind of the coins that the stamp machine misprints.


----------



## julip

My K3 order arrived today! I could not decide between these two after almost 2 weeks of deliberation, so my solution was to get both!  And I'm glad I did - they are both incredible in their own way - I still could not pick a favorite between these 2 if I tried. They are super soft and conditioned and the colors and designs are just beautifully saturated. Very happy!! Here they are with both my current and standby skins.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Wow julip  Those are beautiful! I can see now why you couldn't pick one. That purple is stunning and the black.....classy all the way! Simply gorgeous


----------



## NitroStitch

julip said:


> My K3 order arrived today! I could not decide between these two after almost 2 weeks of deliberation, so my solution was to get both!  And I'm glad I did - they are both incredible in their own way - I still could not pick a favorite between these 2 if I tried. They are super soft and conditioned and the colors and designs are just beautifully saturated. Very happy!! Here they are with both my current and standby skins.


Oh no! Now I want the purple one!


----------



## DD

Very beautiful, julip!


----------



## Neo

Julip, these 2 covers are gorgeous!!!!!! You did so well to get both of them: they are so different! 

Isn't it fabulous how soft they are? I really think that they have changed leathers (or dies?? I understand those can make a big difference in the softness of leathers too) since at least the last generation cover I had (old button, K2). The leather is also much less pebbled I find - which I first I wasn't super excited about, but now really like (go figure)  

You are going to get so much enjoyment from these 2 covers, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cardinal

Julip, they are both super, I can see why you couldn't decide which to get!



julip said:


> they are both incredible in their own way - I still could not pick a favorite between these 2 if I tried.


You need a tie breaker - get a third Oberon!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm so happy to see some of you buying more than one.  I feel so guilty about having one (plus an Amazon cover) while I'm still unemployed/occasionally temping.  This makes me feel better.


----------



## julip

Cardinal said:


> Julip, they are both super, I can see why you couldn't decide which to get!
> 
> You need a tie breaker - get a third Oberon!


Cardinal - bite your tongue!! 

Thanks DD and NitroStitch! 
NitroStitch, I hate to complicate matters, but the purple is really gorgeous in person! Were you considering this design in the chocolate? I have to admit I really love that color too, but purple won out ... this time ... 

Neo - thank you!  I think you are right about the leather - I have both single sided and double sided covers for my K2 and DX, and none of them feel this soft, even after applying conditioner. The leather feels more pliable to me. And funny you should mention the pebbling, because I preferred that look in a lot of the old pictures and would be a little disappointed at first when my covers didn't have all that texture - but these are different and really have exceeded my expectations. I had been bummed out about the K3 Cole Haan's not turning out to be as expected, but not anymore! 

mlewis - aww, you shouldn't feel guilty at all! Which cover do you have? I'm sure I've seen or read it somewhere, but I can't recall. You deserve it, it's great protection for your investment, plus I'm sure giving you a smile every time you pick it up.


----------



## mlewis78

julip said:


> mlewis - aww, you shouldn't feel guilty at all! Which cover do you have? I'm sure I've seen or read it somewhere, but I can't recall. You deserve it, it's great protection for your investment, plus I'm sure giving you a smile every time you pick it up.


Thanks. It does bring a smile! I have the black wild rose for my K3. Pics are in the Oberon pictures thread (but pics aren't as good as it really looks ).


----------



## julip

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks. It does bring a smile! I have the black wild rose for my K3. Pics are in the Oberon pictures thread (but pics aren't as good as it really looks ).


Oh, I love the black roses!! I actually have that one in a small journal and you are right, it really is extra stunning in person. It's such a beautiful choice for the K3!


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Wow julip  Those are beautiful! I can see now why you couldn't pick one. That purple is stunning and the black.....classy all the way! Simply gorgeous


Thank you, Kindled Spirit!! I really am very happy with them and glad I took the plunge. I hope you don't have the same dilemma when it comes time to place your order ...!


----------



## sams

Cardinal said:


> The wolf is a nice cover! I hope Oberon replaces it, let us know what happens. I haven't seen the Wolf charm, sounds lovely.


They haven't responded back yet, but I think I'm just going to keep it.

The charm is quite nice! I just put it on the bungee, which was easier than I was expecting.


----------



## Cardinal

The Wolf charm is super cool!  Thanks for taking the picture.

I hope Oberon responds, the Moon is quite noticeable and it will be disappointing if Oberon doesn't offer to replace it.


----------



## sams

Yeah. The thing is is that I wrote them again saying I didn't want to return it. I just don't want to be without a cover. Anyway I'm accepting it as it is now. I'll see what Oberon says.


----------



## shalym

I have a question for those of you who have the K3 Oberon covers.  I was thinking about getting the red hummingbird cover for my mother to use with the K3 that we're getting her for Christmas, but I really don't like the corners, and it looks like Oberon won't be making the K3 covers with the velcro option.  Could the K3 cover be modified by me to remove the corners and add velcro?  Or would the velcro adhesive not stick to the liner on the Oberon?

Shari


----------



## mistyd107

I've seen references that the K3 Kombo's are Lighter than K2 noreve Combo is this accurate are there any other differences in the leather this time around?  I'm really torn between the noreve and 2 or three oberons


----------



## Cardinal

sams said:


> Yeah. The thing is is that I wrote them again saying I didn't want to return it. I just don't want to be without a cover. Anyway I'm accepting it as it is now. I'll see what Oberon says.


Lol, just so long as you are happy with your cover. 

You super cool Wolf charm motivated me to go ahead and put the charm on mine.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm on Oberon watch x2. Yesterday, I ordered my new Butterfly K3 cover (for those of you that missed it, I dropped my brand new one in my dinner when it was less than 24 hours old <sniff>) I also ordered a red Wild Roses iPhone case. Then I picked up a beautiful saddle da Vinci nook cover here on KB for a great price. I almost bought a black da Vinci from Oberon yesterday for my nook, but held off.. I'm so glad I did! It's gonna be so pretty! (although I think I might need to find a new more subdued skin for it.


----------



## 911jason

Me too Heather! I ordered the Chocolate Medici K3 cover and a Black Dragon Smart Phone sleeve yesterday... can't wait!

I also asked in the shipping instructions (didn't see anywhere else to put special request) to not include the wool or the pocket on the inside left of the K3 cover. Hopefully that doesn't cause any delays... 

I couldn't wait for a sleeve anymore for my K3.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm on Oberon watch x2. Yesterday, I ordered my new Butterfly K3 cover


Is this one getting an Amazon light too?
And Jason, I bet Amazon announce their sleeve tomorrow because you ordered a cover style, coz life is like that!


----------



## corkyb

How long does Oberon generally take until shipping?  I am waiting on pins and needles here for my iphone sleeve and k3 cover.


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered my purple hummingbird cover last Friday morning and it shipped on Tuesday...so 2-3 days before they ship it seems.

I'm on Oberon watch again though...I just ordered a black wild rose sleeve yesterday for my ipod Touch.


----------



## corkyb

Well I ordered mine on 10/4, so that means it should ship today, right? right? right?
I wish they would let me know.  I am so anxious I wrote and asked them when it would be shipping, but I got no answer.  I sold my black roses cover for my k2 and regretted it every day since then.


----------



## KindleGirl

Yep, I would think it definitely should ship today. I'll cross my fingers for you!! I had a black rose cover for my K2 also and loved it, but sold it when I got the K3. Now this phone cover will be my substitute! Let us know if it ships.....I'm back to waiting again.


----------



## corkyb

It shipped today.  Yahooooey!  I am praying I get it tomorrow but I don't think there is a chance that is going to happen so it will be Tuesday with the holiday on Monday


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Is this one getting an Amazon light too?


No. I think once was enough <grin>

I can still use the other one, as long as I ignore the 2 stains on the front  So I'll probably keep it as a just-in-case cover. I'm hoping that with a few coats of conditioner it won't be so noticeable.

Paula, mine shipped today too. I forgot Monday was a holiday. I guess it'll be Tuesday.


----------



## 911jason

Any chance you could use some sort of dye to re-color it?


----------



## Cardinal

mistyd107 said:


> I've seen references that the K3 Kombo's are Lighter than K2 noreve Combo is this accurate are there any other differences in the leather this time around? I'm really torn between the noreve and 2 or three oberons


I don't have the Oberon K2, so I don't know if there are any differences other than the K3 is lighter. The K3 is about 7 ounces.

Does anyone have both K2 and K3 and can compare the leathers?



Luvmy4brats said:


> No. I think once was enough <grin>
> 
> I can still use the other one, as long as I ignore the 2 stains on the front  So I'll probably keep it as a just-in-case cover. I'm hoping that with a few coats of conditioner it won't be so noticeable.


Heather, I hope you are feeling better! Sorry to read your first Oberon is stained; did you get the Amazon light into it? Which design was that one? Which color is the new butterfly?



KindleGirl said:


> I ordered my purple hummingbird cover last Friday morning and it shipped on Tuesday...


I love that cover! 

Looking forward to everyone's pictures when your Oberon arrives!


----------



## Cindy416

My Avenue of Trees in fern is scheduled to arrive on Monday. Since it's shipping by UPS, I think I'll still get it then. (I think UPS delivers on Columbus Day. Hope so, anyway. All due respect to Christopher C.  . ). I can't wait to get my hands on it! I'll have to post a photo when I get a chance.)


----------



## DD

Ok, I broke down and ordered the Celtic Spiral in wine for my K3!

I just gave up on the Amazon lighted cover.  I've had several...one wouldn't work at all (electrical problem).  The others lit the screen to varying degrees, but not enough.  I found myself squinting to see the lower left third of the screen.  I loved the idea of this cover being powered from the Kindle battery but it needs more work to get the light at the right angle to light the entire screen.

I'll send pictures when I get it.  It will be a while because I'm on a 2 week trip now and it will probably arrive while I'm gone and be held in my USPS mail.  Patience, patience, patience (I don't have much!).


----------



## Kathy

I got a catalog from Oberon this weekend and saw the cell phone cases. I love them. I think I'm going to get the River Garden in Red. I can't wait to hear from those that ordered one. If you get yours and have the iPhone 4, let me know how it fits.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The iPhone 4 fits perfectly as well as many others including Droid X . The Droid is a little tighter but we have a partial list of phones on the website and a few we have not added yet. If you have specifics let me know .. The cases are gorgeous


----------



## Laurie

Still no word on Oberon sleeves for the K3.  
I gave up and bought something else instead.


----------



## Patricia

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm on Oberon watch x2. Yesterday, I ordered my new Butterfly K3 cover (for those of you that missed it, I dropped my brand new one in my dinner when it was less than 24 hours old <sniff>)


Which color Butterfly did you get, Heather? Are they both the same color? I'm coveting the sky blue, even though I just got a green Tree of Life. I'm finding the green a little dark.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I love my red hummingbirds ... so why am I tempted to buy another cover?  They're just all so beautiful.


----------



## PraiseGod13

unknown2cherubim said:


> I love my red hummingbirds ... so why am I tempted to buy another cover? They're just all so beautiful.


It's a fact of life.... since they are "just all so beautiful".... you can never have too many Oberon covers. If I could afford it, I'd have one for every month instead of just having my two.... one for fall/winter..... one for spring/summer. Maybe I'll ease into it by adding two more.... one for each season. They are so gorgeous.... it's almost impossible to choose. I'm still wanting one in wine since neither of the covers I chose were offered in wine... so that may be next when the bank account has recovered a little.


----------



## Cindy416

I received my Avenue of Trees in fern today, and it's beautiful. My K2 AOT cover wasn't a wraparound design, and I loved it. The new style is a bit different, but I love it, too. I'll probably take some photos when I put my new Red and Gold skin put on my K3.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Laurie said:


> Still no word on Oberon sleeves for the K3.
> I gave up and bought something else instead.


Me too. I have gotten used to reading my K3 naked, so I was really looking for a sleeve rather than a cover. I was willing to wait till the first week of October for s sleeve, but they haven't been able to give us a hint as to what the sleeves will look like, or when they plan to launch them. So, I found a Belkin pleated sleeve at Target.


----------



## cloudyvisions

I got my Celtic Spiral in sky blue tonight and I LOVE IT. It's a darker blue than it looked at the website, at least on my computer screen anyway, but I still love it. I love that the design goes all the way around and I love the big Celtic swirls going down the ends. I also requested one without the wool on the left side and definitely like it this way more than my ROH K2 cover.

Now I just need my Kindle to get here so I can put it inside the cover! Tracking says it's in MD and should be at my house in VA tomorrow! *crosses fingers* out for delivery! I should get it this evening!

ETA: Photos taken outside this afternoon


----------



## Kathy

OberonDesign.com said:


> The iPhone 4 fits perfectly as well as many others including Droid X . The Droid is a little tighter but we have a partial list of phones on the website and a few we have not added yet. If you have specifics let me know .. The cases are gorgeous


I understand that it fits the iPhone 4 with the plastic case on it. Is this correct?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> I understand that it fits the iPhone 4 with the plastic case on it. Is this correct?


Kathy, I have iPhone 4 in an ifrogz luxe lean case and it fits just fine. I think it would depend on just how bulky the plastic case is.


----------



## auntmarge

cloudyvisions said:


> I got my Celtic Spiral in sky blue tonight and I LOVE IT. It's a darker blue than it looked at the website, at least on my computer screen anyway, but I still love it. I love that the design goes all the way around and I love the big Celtic swirls going down the ends. I also requested one without the wool on the left side and definitely like it this way more than my ROH K2 cover.
> 
> Now I just need my Kindle to get here so I can put it inside the cover! Tracking says it's in MD and should be at my house in VA tomorrow! *crosses fingers* out for delivery! I should get it this evening!
> 
> ETA: Photos taken outside this afternoon


wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Beautiful!


----------



## Trophywife007

Question: Are we supposed to keep the hard plastic "inserts" inside the cover or take them out?  Is there any reason that one way or the other would be preferred?  Thx!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Trophywife007 said:


> Question: Are we supposed to keep the hard plastic "inserts" inside the cover or take them out? Is there any reason that one way or the other would be preferred? Thx!


They put then in there to add a little extra stiffness to the cover. Some people take them out, some people put them both in the front pocket, some put them both in the back pocket.. I think it comes down to whatever you prefer.


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kathy, I have iPhone 4 in an ifrogz luxe lean case and it fits just fine. I think it would depend on just how bulky the plastic case is.


Thanks. I have the slim case so it should be fine. I think I'm going to get the River Garden in red, but I really like the Roof of Heaven in the marigold. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Vet

Cindy416 said:


> I received my Avenue of Trees in fern today, and it's beautiful. My K2 AOT cover wasn't a wraparound design, and I loved it. The new style is a bit different, but I love it, too. I'll probably take some photos when I put my new Red and Gold skin put on my K3.


That should be pretty! I went to DecalGirl site to look at that skin. Nice!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just wanted to post a picture. Here's my K3, nook and iPhone case. Sorry to say the red Butterfly is no longer available. They only briefly made it for the nook and K2.


----------



## Trophywife007

Luvmy4brats said:


> They put then in there to add a little extra stiffness to the cover. Some people take them out, some people put them both in the front pocket, some put them both in the back pocket.. I think it comes down to whatever you prefer.


Thanks, Luvm4b!


----------



## parakeetgirl

My new cover came today(Singing Wolf in chocolate).


----------



## PraiseGod13

parakeetgirl said:


> My new cover came today(Singing Wolf in chocolate).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing this cover in chocolate before (maybe I've missed it) so thanks so much for posting the picture. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cardinal

Very nice!  I really like the wolf covers, thanks for the picture.


----------



## mdave13

Just received my Kindle 3 cover in Celtic Hounds pattern in Wine. It is a fine piece of craftsmanship, well worth the price and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Cardinal

Hi mdave13, 

Congratulations on your new cover and welcome to Kindle Boards!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Hi everyone! I am new to this board.  I must confess I don't even have a kindle YET... but I think I have read every post in this forum, listened to a half hour review and I am sold.  But of course I love the accessories as well    

These Oberon cases certainly are good looking.  But gosh it is so hard to not touch one.  Can someone attempt to describe the stiffness of the leather.  Is it more like a pair of durable leather dress shoes or leather moccasins? 

Form reading all the posts I see everyone loves their Oberon cover... but are there any drawbacks 

Thanks


----------



## mdave13

Regarding OberonDesigns covers, they are heavy leather, thicker than shoe leather. Very stiff, 5/32". However they fold back on themselves and I have no trouble holding them in one hand when folded back.


----------



## Elk

Bonbonlover said:


> Can someone attempt to describe the stiffness of the leather. Is it more like a pair of durable leather dress shoes or leather moccasins?


It depends on what dress shoes. The leather is not stiff and hard like a pair of Cole Haans (ugh). More Bruno Magli.


----------



## julip

For what it's worth, I find my K3 covers lighter, softer, and sleeker than my DX and K2 covers. Obviously the size difference makes up for the weight difference, but overall the cover for the K3 seems like the best one yet to me. There were a few other reviews that noted the same thing about the subtle difference in the leather to the previous models.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> For what it's worth, I find my K3 covers lighter, softer, and sleeker than my DX and K2 covers. Obviously the size difference makes up for the weight difference, but overall the cover for the K3 seems like the best one yet to me. There were a few other reviews that noted the same thing about the subtle difference in the leather to the previous models.


Yep, I'm totally with you on that! I find the K3 versions of the Oberons much softer and lighter, while they are still stiff enough to ensure proper K3 protection. In other words: pretty much perfect


----------



## Cindy416

Bonbonlover said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this board. I must confess I don't even have a kindle YET... but I think I have read every post in this forum, listened to a half hour review and I am sold. But of course I love the accessories as well
> 
> These Oberon cases certainly are good looking. But gosh it is so hard to not touch one. Can someone attempt to describe the stiffness of the leather. Is it more like a pair of durable leather dress shoes or leather moccasins?
> 
> Form reading all the posts I see everyone loves their Oberon cover... but are there any drawbacks
> 
> Thanks


I, for one, haven't found a drawback to Oberon covers. I had two for my K2, and couldn't wait to get one for my K3. (I bought an Amazon.com lighted cover, but it didn't hold a candle to Oberon covers. I have to admit that the light is an awesome feature, and I'll use my Amazon cover in specific circumstances, but the Oberon is the one that I love.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it bad that I am thinking of getting a K3 so I have an excuse to buy another Oberon cover?

Don't answer that...


----------



## Cindy416

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am thinking of getting a K3 so I have an excuse to buy another Oberon cover?
> 
> Don't answer that...


----------



## Cardinal

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am thinking of getting a K3 so I have an excuse to buy another Oberon cover?
> 
> Don't answer that...


I understand.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am thinking of getting a K3 so I have an excuse to buy another Oberon cover?
> 
> Don't answer that...


I totally understand! The K3 "saved" me from buying the DX for that exact same reason (seeing how the K3 cover is cheaper, and so is the K3...)!!!!!

Which one is it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not selected the cover yet but I am thinking about it. My husband will roll his eyes. If I do this it would be before flying out for Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays.


----------



## Neo

Well, if you are flying out, the K3 really IS easier to lug around than the DX  ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

DX is fine for flying, I have done it already. The K3 would fit into my smaller carry on though.


----------



## MrTsMom

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am thinking of getting a K3 so I have an excuse to buy another Oberon cover?
> 
> Don't answer that...


I'm right there with you. Don't know how much longer I can hold out! I guess I'm glad they don't have Da Vinci in wine. I don't think I could resist that.


----------



## Cardinal

Indeed, the K3 would fit into your carry on; much easier to travel with.

So, which covers are you thinking about?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Celtic Hounds in wine, Bold Celtic Knot in Saddle, Ginko in Red


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:
 

> Just wanted to post a picture. Here's my K3, nook and iPhone case. Sorry to say the red Butterfly is no longer available. They only briefly made it for the nook and K2.


Love them. Do you have a case on your iPhone?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I read on face book that the sleeves will not be available until after Christmas.

" We are delaying the sleeve until after the holidays because we are having issues with closures. We don't offer no wool as an option but we have had a few people with severe allergies and will accommodate that request but you need to call our office to let them know  Sorry for the delay on the sleeves but we want to make sure it's right before the release "


----------



## Seamonkey

I reallyreallyreally want an Oberon for my K3.. but.. I was spoiled by being allowed to choose my own button on my DX over.. I got the peacock as a special order and used the wonderful swirly button from the Hosukai Wave.  I just cannot imagine wanting the butterfly button on the peacock.    There are other buttons that are nixing certain patterns.

I know I love the Gingko and the button so perhaps that is where I should return but that would duplicate the K2 cover..

Bonbonlover, welcome to Kindleboards!  Good to see you here.

I've had two Oberons and in each case I removed the stiffeners from front and back covers.. like the feel better that way.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

ProfCrash said:


> I read on face book that the sleeves will not be available until after Christmas.
> 
> " We are delaying the sleeve until after the holidays because we are having issues with closures. We don't offer no wool as an option but we have had a few people with severe allergies and will accommodate that request but you need to call our office to let them know  Sorry for the delay on the sleeves but we want to make sure it's right before the release "


Grrrrrrr. I was going to buy a sleeve for my K3 from them, but finally gave up and bought a Belkin sleeve from Target. Nevertheless, I was thinking that I could always "suggest" a sleeve to my sister as a "great Christmas present for me this year". ;-) Now, that's out the window. :-(


----------



## DD

My Celtic Spiral in Wine cover for K3. I love it! This is very true to color on my monitor.


----------



## mlewis78

DD, that cover is beautiful.  I love the wine leather.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Hi everyone.

I just wanted to give you a heads up on holiday orders which seems to be the question of the day.

We do not have a deadline for holiday orders since we do everything first time first serve since we are not a mass production company.

I would encourage you to get orders in ASAP however since this weekend we are releasing the new Nookcolor covers and next week we are also releasing two new designs for Ereaders as well (this includes K2, K3, nook and nook color) we do release new info on the Facebook page when it happens so if you are a member there make sure to add us to your list.

If you have any questions please let me know I will be happy to help!


----------



## LauraB

Has Oberon decided against making a sleeve for he k3?


----------



## luvmy4brats

LauraB said:


> Has Oberon decided against making a sleeve for he k3?


They're still working on it. I think they were having a design issue.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are planning on the sleeve but are having an issue with the closure. It is still very much in the works


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Hi Everyone

We wanted to let you know that for the first time we are going to allow PRE ORDERS for the new covers.

We will be adding a PRE ORDER page within the next few weeks for these covers. WE ASK YOU PLEASE NOT CALL OR EMAIL THE OFFICE REGARDING THE NEW COVERS. I can tell you everything you need to know (or that we know so far.. lol ) 

When we get multiple calls and emails on this is slows up everything, we are very small so please ask here first and no I do NOT know the designs and colors yet (lets get that one out of the way .. LOL)

But we are happy to post what we know... so feel free to ask and I will be happy to keep you updated.. thanks so much for your patronage and being such great customers!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

By new covers I am assuming you mean the new K4 or are you putting out some more new designs?


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> By new covers I am assuming you mean the new K4 or are you putting out some more new designs?


Yes, they're talking about the new Kindles, not new designs.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

UPDATE:. We are doing covers for all the new Kindles.. Kindle 4 (baby), Fire and Touch. We are currently working on a paired down (no pewter) affordable sleeve for the Kindle 4 which should be out in the next week or so. We are then planning to release the cover for the K4 after that and also set up the page to pre order the covers for the Kindle Fire and the Kindle Touch. We in the process of ad...ding a few new designs as well. I am told the Fire is going to have something new to help it stand, I have NO details on that yet. So this is where we are right now, if you have ANY questions please ask here and do not contact the office. It is small and the more I can help you here the faster we can get these items out  THANKS!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Can you please tell us anything about which designs you are planning on for the Fire?


----------



## cls

Can't wait to see the new designs.  Will the fire cover work like the iPad Cover to make a stand?


----------



## Patricia

I loved an older design you had.  I think it was called "Seaview".


----------



## ayuryogini

Purple Roof of Heaven!!

Please, please, pretty please!


----------



## Tatiana

Celtic Hounds in wine for the K-Touch please!!!  I have it for my K3 and really would love it for my Touch.


----------



## maries

If we are posting wish lists - I am wishing for a DaVinci in wine.    I like the Acanthus Leaf design I have for a journal.    As far as colors I like wine and red and the fern green but wouldn't mind seeing more in black either.  Interested to see what comes out for the K-Fire.


----------



## CrystalStarr

ayuryogini said:


> Purple Roof of Heaven!!
> 
> Please, please, pretty please!


So SO SO want this one! I was all set to order it for my K3 and discovered... I can't. I was so dissapointed I never ordered anything at all. *Sigh* I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## akpak

DaVinci, Van Gogh, Woodgrain or Waterfall are my hopes. Saddle or red


----------



## phantomsmom

Oberon, if you are reading - bring back the horse designs please.  Specifically the western horse one - still kicking myself that I did not order a journal when it was still available!

Jeri


----------



## mistyd107

hope to see celtic hounds, Davinci, and medici in the new k4 line


----------



## padowd

Please bring back the Three Graces cover for the Kindle Fire. I have this on my older Kindle and I love it and I have ordered myself and my husband a Fire for Christmas and we are going to need covers and I would so love to be able to have the Three Graces on it also. Your covers are beautiful and so worth the money.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

When will we be able to preorder covers for the new Kindle Touch?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We will have the pre order page in a week or so. I will be posting the info here and on our FB page! 

I'm so sorry but we have no plans to add three graces, but we do hope you find something you love!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I think it would be so cool to see something completely new for the Kindle fire and I look forward to seeing what you all come up with.


----------



## Seamonkey

How about a Fire Lizard (for Anne McCaffrey fans).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It would be neat to have a couple fire-themed covers....a stylized flame of some kind....hmmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Yes.. I suspect Oberon could create something quite stunning with a fire theme..


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are adding a few new designs but nothing with a Fire Theme.. but I WILL Pass this along I would also suggest you email this to our CS goddess [email protected]  We do keep track of the suggestions you send. Also the new Kindle Fire cover will be able to stand.. we are modifying it a bit since its a multi media device.  The pre order page will be up at the end of next week.


----------



## jlee745

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## akpak

I'm pretty disappointed there won't be covers for the Baby K. I don't really care if they cost as much as the Kindle, I was sort of expecting that. I don't really want to read the K4 "naked," it's almost *too* small and I often feel like it's going to slip out of my hands 

Luv, did you say one of the journal covers fits the K4?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are doing covers for the Baby K.


----------



## cls

Will the fire and touch preorders be available to order at the same time and be the same selections?


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> They are doing covers for the Baby K.


They are doing sleeves. They posted this morning or last night on Facebook saying they won't be doing covers for the Baby K.

Quoted from their FB page:


> Okay Gang.. we have some good news and bad news (remember you love me!) Let's start with the bad news.. After much discussion and looking at all the factors it has been decided we are NOT doing a cover for the Kindle 4 (baby) the reason for this is because we can not keep it at a cost that would be much less then the device itself. Which brings us to the GOOD NEWS.. the Kindle 4 (baby) sleeves are up and ready to sell! Also MORE good news! Our pre order pages for the Fire and Touch will be ready within a week and half or less.





akpak said:


> I'm pretty disappointed there won't be covers for the Baby K. I don't really care if they cost as much as the Kindle, I was sort of expecting that. I don't really want to read the K4 "naked," it's almost *too* small and I often feel like it's going to slip out of my hands
> 
> Luv, did you say one of the journal covers fits the K4?


Yes. It fits in the small journal. You need to put in a piece of heavy card stock (maybe the black inserts that are in the K3 covers) and use Velcro. It's actually a perfect fit. I think I posted pictures in the Oberon Picture thread a couple of weeks ago.

_Here's the link to LuvMy4Brat's post about the small journal. --Betsy_
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg1357127.html#msg1357127


----------



## mlewis78

I have my new kindle in an Oberon small journal cover with my own velcro, but I would like something more custom fitted and was expecting them to make covers for the baby k.  I'm disappointed too.  That saves me some money, however.  I'll go with either Belkin or wait for the new Amazon covers.  I don't see why the cost is an issue.  So what if a cover costs almost as much as the gadget?  Tech products come down in price over time.  This is better than paying $$$$$ for the gadget and $$$ for the cover.  The Amazon leather covers are not cheap either, and I think the lighted one is $60.


----------



## GreenThumb

Well, I have mixed feelings on the lack of K4 covers.  On one hand, I love the Oberon covers so much, I wanted one for my wee K4.  On the other hand, I didn't want the weight of one.  I thought of getting a sleeve, but it is easier for me to read my K4 in a cover.  I did buy the little Belkin, and it's the perfect size and weight.  (Just not so pretty as an Oberon.   )  Maybe I should look at one for my Nook Color, to get my Oberon fix....


----------



## Yossarian

I'm especially disappointed that they specifically announced they were making a K4 cover, discussed it in multiple posts on Facebook, said they were working on them and that they would be for sale next week, and THEN decided they didn't want to make them. Maybe next time that should be thought through BEFORE the slew of announcements?


----------



## mlewis78

Yossarian said:


> I'm especially disappointed that they specifically announced they were making a K4 cover, discussed it in multiple posts on Facebook, said they were working on them and that they would be for sale next week, and THEN decided they didn't want to make them. Maybe next time that should be thought through BEFORE the slew of announcements?


I agree with this.

I posted on their facebook page pretty much what I said here. I need to forget about anticipating Oberon covers for things, since their reason for not making one for the K4 doesn't make sense to me. They didn't make Sony covers because they thought there would be little demand. Now they say they are not making the baby K4 cover because the device costs so little. The touch is only $20 more than the baby one. They are losing a lot of potential and former customers.


----------



## akpak

mlewis78 said:


> I need to forget about anticipating Oberon covers for things.


That's how I feel also. I could have bought a different cover weeks ago, but I really wanted an Oberon so I stuck it in a pouch and suffered.

I think they also aren't realizing that not *everyone* opted for the K4 with ads. Which means even if the K4 covers were $60 I would have bought one.

I don't look at cases (especially high-quality handmade) in terms of Caseevice price ratio.

I also agree they shouldn't have teased K4 covers if they weren't going to offer them in the end. Lost a purchase from me, for sure. I don't really want to DIY a case from their small journal... I hate velcro.

So I guess I'll go to Target and get something stupid*.

*No offense meant to any of the other covers. They're just not what I wanted, so I'm bitter


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi,  I appreciate that people are disappointed that Oberon is apparently not going to make a Kindle 4 cover at this time; and it's certainly fair enough to let Oberon know about your disappointment.  Stepping in here to say that my experience has been that these discussions get very emotional very quickly and virtual voices can get raised.  

To everyone on whatever side:  Please keep your feedback polite; accept that not everyone may feel the same way, and use your inside voices and your emoticons.    And let the Oberon rep speak for Oberon, that's why she's a presence here.

I'm seeing good discussion here, just stepping in for a quick comment based on my experience as the Accessories moderator.  Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sorry, I did not see the Facebook post and went on what was posted here.

That is a bummer. I understand Oberon's position but I know that there are plenty of folks who would have paid the money for the cover even though the device was less expensive.

I love the sleeve I got for my K3 and would probably get a sleeve for the K4 if I were to get one. But I can understand why people would be disappointed that they didn't get a cover.


----------



## mlewis78

I thought it was important to post on the Oberon facebook page, because they should know what their customers want, even if it doesn't convince them to offer it to us.  They also check in here.

Found the black Belkin cover at another Staples tonight, so I'm happy.  In the past I bought two K1 Oberon covers, two K2 Oberon covers and one K3 Oberon cover.  No sale for my K3.  I like the sleeves, but I can't read my K4 in the sleeve.  If I had the sleeve, then when I take it out, I'd be holding two pieces (when I'm reading out in public) and that doesn't work for me.  I'm glad that the sleeves work for other people.


----------



## Sanji

If they're making a cover for the Kindle Touch, is it possible that the Kindle 4 might fit in it?  The dimensions are pretty close. This is my first Kindle, though, so I'm not terribly experienced with the cases and such.


----------



## akpak

It all depends on the straps. Since the KT has different "buttons" (does it even have page turn buttons?), straps that hold it in might cover up important things on the K4.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

GOOD NEWS!!! The people have spoken! As you know we had decided no to go ahead with a Kindle 4 (baby) cover.. We had no idea this was so popular... After discussions here and requests to the office the decision was made to MAKE THE COVER FOR KINDLE 4. (baby) I have no details yet but it should be ready soon!  Thanks for all your comments and requests.


----------



## mlewis78

OberonDesign.com said:


> Please see our post.. After all your requests we were overwhelmed with them.Thanks for voicing them! It was decided today to proceed with the kindle 4 case.


Yesssssssssssssssss! Thanks!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thank you for being so vocal .. We had no idea you wanted the covers so much. We scrapped the entire plan but we were over run with comments here and other boards along with emails and calls begging us to make them. We were not sure we would have the sales to support the investment. when we realized that may not be the case our company owner decided by overwhelming demand to proceed.


----------



## Seleya

Hooray! Best news of the week.


----------



## Rosen Trevithick

I'm very confused by this thread. Please can somebody explain?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

What are you confused about


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rosen Trevithick said:


> I'm very confused by this thread. Please can somebody explain?


Rosen--

As far as KindleBoards in general....n order to try to keep things simple for our members, here on KindleBoards we ask that our sponsors and other advertisers have one thread for promotion of their products and add to it or change it. You've posted in the official OberonDesigns thread. If you are interested in their products, I recommend that you click on "notify" in the upper right hand corner of the thread to be notified when Oberon updates their thread. If you click on the "new" on a thread, you will be taken to the first "unread" post in the thread since you last read it, and you won't have to read through all the posts.

Generally, the latest information will be in the last post. Some sponsors also update the very first post in the thread. The subject will typically reflect the latest news that the Sponsor wants to feature. In this case, Oberon Design is announcing that they will make covers for the new Kindle.

If you're confused about Oberon Designs products, I'll let their rep discuss that!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Rosen Trevithick

I was confused because I only saw two or three messages, and didn't realise that there were 42 pages of them. My mistake, sorry.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

No problem!


----------



## akpak

Oh thank you! My K4 gets to be well-dressed after all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OberonDesign.com said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! The people have spoken! As you know we had decided not to go ahead with a Kindle 4 (baby) cover.. We had no idea this was so popular... After discussions here and requests to the office the decision was made to MAKE THE COVER FOR KINDLE 4. (baby) I have no details yet but it should be ready soon! Thanks for all your comments and requests.


You've made many members very happy!

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

There's been some Facebook discussions today about new Oberon designs.  One of them is to be called Camelot....with a castle.  Should be very pretty.

I wish Oberon would make a PINK cover


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can't wait to see the Camelot design... And if they ever did pink I don't know what I'd do with myself.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

I too am a fan of Pink but because of the type of leathers we use and the dye lots we can't do a true pink.. we have tried a few variations over the years and the best result was a muddy type of salmon.. not attractive.


----------



## Seamonkey

I can only imagine the rush of orders (NOT) for "muddy salmon".


----------



## OberonDesign.com

LOL.. Seamonkey

EXACTLY!


----------



## akpak

Looks like the pre-order page for K4 covers is up. 1 of the 3 announced new designs is available. Happy shopping!

(Hmm... Which one to pick?! Do I wait until the other two new designs are posted?)


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Pre order pages for Fire are up.. You can order K4 now and touch will be up in about a week and a half. We are finishing up the holiday catalogs first since they need to be sent. one design, falling leaves, is on our FB page as well. The other two, Camelot and Van Gogh boats will be added in the next day or so


----------



## Cardinal

WHERE IS THE PURPLE HUMMINGBIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Long ago, I had decided my next Oberon cover would be the purple hummingbird.  Please, please, please, please make Hummingbird available in purple.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We replaced the purple hummingbird with wine. We have limited purple covers due to the inconsistency of the photos and the product. While it is pretty we have had some issues with purple not looking the same in person and customers have had a mixed reaction. I am told the hummingbird in wine is stunning.


----------



## maries

OberonDesign.com said:


> We replaced the purple hummingbird with wine. We have limited purple covers due to the inconsistency of the photos and the product. While it is pretty we have had some issues with purple not looking the same in person and customers have had a mixed reaction. I am told the hummingbird in wine is stunning.


The Hummingbird wouldn't be my first design choice but it does look stunning in the wine. The contrast really makes the design pop.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

That was our take too. While the purple is nice the wine really shows the details more.


----------



## maries

I love the new Fallen Leaves cover and thinking about the red.  I have the Ginkgo in red so it might be a little boring of me to get one so close for the Fire.   At least I have a little time to decide for sure.  

Will the Fallen Leaves be released for the Kindle Keyboard eventually?

Anyway a question on the design detail on the Kindle Fire Cover.  You use the wool felt to protect the screen but with the Fire not having the keyboard area, do you think it will be a problem with the pocket covering up some of the wool felt?   It looks like the pocket is higher than the border around the screen.  I know many buy these without the felt and I never heard of issues but just want to consider all factors in my decision.

Thanks.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We don't see it as an issue but we will have more details on interiors as soon as we get an actual Fire in hand. They will then make a second determination to be sure. So know we are checking it out and checking it again once there is a device in our office. Right now we were working with a model based on specs. We have to wait just like everyone else.

We will eventually add the three new designs to other items we have. One of those is the K3. When we will add them we are uncertain. But as soon as we do we will let you know.  Right now we are working on getting the holiday catalogue to the printers and out for the holiday season, then of course all the new covers and the Touch page to be released in the next two weeks.. once we get all that taken care of we will look at expanding the new designs.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Pre order pages for Kindle fire are up.. new covers and sleeve for Kindle 4 are ready for order.. touch will be up in about a week and a half or so.. we have added three new designs.. two are up.. Camelot and Falling Leaves.. we expect Van Gogh's boats shortly.. they can be seen on our site or our FB page.. thanks!


----------



## Seamonkey

Fallen Leaves is gorgeous!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thanks  we are so glad you are pleased


----------



## GreenThumb

Ooooooh, I love Camelot!


----------



## Pushka

I can imagine that Camelot will look lovely paired with some of the "fairy" style decal girl prints.


----------



## cls

Can we get any information on what colors the van gogh boats covers will be?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We will let you know as soon as final decisions have been made


----------



## maries

Oberon,
Do you know yet how the weight of the k-fire cover compares to the same cover for a K-keyboard?

Regarding the small side pocket.   I know it would be a significant design change but, if an issue when you get the actual device, maybe you could just make it the width of the wool felt and out of that same wool material? Empty the leather pocket might be fine but if used it might touch the screen.   Although that would be an issue for those that order it without the wool.   A cover can be ordered without that pocket too, can't it?  

I love the red Fallen Leaves but might wait for that to be available for the KK (even if it is very much like the red Ginkgo that I love) and go with the black DaVinci for my K-Fire.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Is it possible to get the Medici cover in wine?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

All the colors and designs we are doing are posted except Van Gogh Boats of course.. which should be in a few days.  I am sorry but we can't alter the pockets.. when asked customers overwhelmingly wanted the pocket for various things from tokens to bus passes to airline tickets and ID's.  Because of the process we are unable to add or subtract anything but the wool since this is a simple addition. We are also altering the interior a little bit too but we have not finished that until we get the device in hand. 

Also just an FYI we are doing the same designs and colors for the Pre order touch pages which should be up sometime next week. Thanks so much for your patience


----------



## Yossarian

OberonDesign.com said:


> All the colors and designs we are doing are posted except Van Gogh Boats of course.. which should be in a few days. * I am sorry but we can't alter the pockets*.. when asked customers overwhelmingly wanted the pocket for various things from tokens to bus passes to airline tickets and ID's. * Because of the process we are unable to add or subtract anything but the wool since this is a simple addition.* We are also altering the interior a little bit too but we have not finished that until we get the device in hand.
> 
> Also just an FYI we are doing the same designs and colors for the Pre order touch pages which should be up sometime next week. Thanks so much for your patience


Has this policy changed recently? Because I've ordered an iPad cover and a Kindle cover within the last six months, and with both, they were happy to leave off the wool AND the pockets.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Yossarian

After your inquiry I went back to check because as you know we do not customize due to time constraints. We have had many people request the wool be removed for various reasons but this was the first removal of the pocket request I had seen. After going to the goddess in charge I was told if you contacted the office directly to request the pocket be left off that we would be willing to accommodate it. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

This is also directed at Maries post as well.


----------



## maries

OberonDesign.com said:


> Yossarian
> 
> After your inquiry I went back to check because as you know we do not customize due to time constraints. We have had many people request the wool be removed for various reasons but this was the first removal of the pocket request I had seen. After going to the goddess in charge I was told if you contacted the office directly to request the pocket be left off that we would be willing to accommodate it. Sorry for the confusion!


Thanks for checking on that and posting the info here.

I noticed that you added wine as a color options for a few of the designs (hummingbird, Van Gogh, butterfly...) and each is stunning in that color although, for me, just other designs I prefer. So I was wondering if there was a reason you don't have wine as an option with any of the tree/leaf designs or the Bold Celtic, DaVinci, or Medici? I love the wine color and was fortunate enough to buy a used TOL in wine. I bought my husband the fern Bold Celtic but I know he would LOVE any of the ones I mentioned in wine. I keep my work KK in the wine TOL so he doesn't try and steal it. IMO the wine is your best color - very rich looking. Thanks.


----------



## puglover333

Are the dimensions for the K4 non-touch cover correct on your site?

The K4 width is 4.5 in.  The width of the K3 is 4.8 in.

On your website, the K4 cover is wider than the K3 cover, which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## cls

The size of the fire cover also appears to be wider and longer than that of the keyboard one although the devices are the same length and the fire is not as wide as the keyboard.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The fire size maybe due to some interior changes we have made in order to allow the cover to stand. I will check on K4 to be certain on those as well. We have added alot to the website in the last few days so I will double check on this to be sure and get back to you.


----------



## cls

My wave Oberon iPad cover, which stands, seems to have less of an overlap than my kindle 3 tree of life cover-I wil admit I never noticed it before.  I hope it wil be closer to the size of the fire as larger will make it heavier and harder to fit into some handbags.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thanks for your patience.  There was an error on the site and the correct numbers have been put in. Sorry for the confusion and I appreciate the heads up. There has been alot going on and though we would have caught this I am glad you brought it to our attention early!! If you have any questions let me know.. thanks again!


----------



## cls

Thanks, I am waiting to see the boats (actually I am sure the design will be wonderful, so actually waiting to see the colors to see if you will have one of my favorites) but the size had me worried. Now, as soon as the info is up I am ready to order. One question, will the colors  for the designs be the same for the fire and the touch?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

i just posted a preview of the boats on our facebook page

www.facebook.com/oberondesign

It comes in Navy and Sky Blue and Saddle.


----------



## cls

The boats are wonderful- just waiting for them to show up on "most recent" page to order the navy.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

They should be up on the pre order pages for the Fire tomorrow and we are hoping to launch the Touch page as well.  What type were you looking for? Also did you notice the button detail on it?


----------



## cls

The sand dollar button is a great touch-any chance of earrings in a sand dollar or boat design?  Now if I am getting the boats for the fire have to decide what to get for the touch, unless I get a matched set, of course..


----------



## OberonDesign.com

No plans to add them as jewelry. We are pleased you love the boats.. Maybe boats for one.. Wave for the other ?


----------



## cls

My iPad , kindle 3 and wallet all have the navy wave-I love that design too.


----------



## kindlencoffee

Is there going to be a sleeve for the touch or does one of the current sleeves fit the touch?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are not sure yet. We are waiting to get a touch in house to determine if it will fit our mini or not. Then we will work to make a decision at that point if it doesnt.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

OberonDesign.com said:


> We are not sure yet. We are waiting to get a touch in house to determine if it will fit our mini or not. Then we will work to make a decision at that point if it doesnt.


Uh Oh...you stated on Facebook that the mini sleeve would fit the Touch so I ordered one based on that. It already has been shipped.

Here is the quote:
"Just a reminder we have some new things on the site! Free shipping for orders over 100.00 (USPS and US only), the new coasters which make FANTASTIC gifts and the Pre order pages for the Fire (Kindle Touch is late next week) Kindle 4 Covers are up and the new mini sleeve which fits both the Kindle Touch and the Kindle 4 (baby).. Two new designs (third will be next week) let the orders begin!!!!"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And the website lists that the K4 works in the Mini sleeve....


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The mini sleeve was made for the K4 and it does fit the K4....

We do not have a touch in stock do verify it.. it SHOULD fit based on dimensions.. our splash page reads it fits the kindle 4.. I don't see where it says it fits the touch.. .. if you see this please feel free to post the link because as of now we won't verify fit until we have a device in house.  Thanks for your help and understanding


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I never said it was stated on the Oberon website, I said you posted it on Facebook and I copied and pasted it here.  I should have waited until it was official to make a purchase.  If it ends up fitting, great. If not, it was my fault and I will sell it. No big deal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I posted it was on the website.

http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle4.php

"We also offer a Mini Sleeve cover for the Kindle 4"

http://www.oberondesign.com/E_Reader_Sleeve.php

Shows the K4.

I think the problem, for me, is that people are using a ton of different terms for the devices. I have seen K4 Mini, K4 Lite, K4 Non-Touch, and K4 Touch. So when I see K4 I think of the whole line and not the Mini/Lite/No Touch. When I see K4 under the Mini E-readers sleeves it reads to me the entire K4 line, not just the Mini/Lite/No Touch.

On your front Kindle page you do a great job describing the differences, maybe that needs to carry over to the Sleeves page so that people know that K4 = Mini/Lite/No Touch and not the entire line.


----------



## akpak

Amazon really needed to give that lowest Kindle a name other than "Kindle." There is a TON of confusion out there about the line now.


----------



## Pushka

akpak said:


> Amazon really needed to give that lowest Kindle a name other than "Kindle." There is a TON of confusion out there about the line now.


I totally agree, it is now very confusing for all. I also feel sorry for companies that provide accessories in having to provide a product for so many different size products.


----------



## DaisyMama

I think I saw that the pre-order page for the Touch should be up in a week and a half, but I thought I also saw a comment that it would be up at the same time as the Fire (which is already up, right?).  Is it still going to be a week and a half?  I'm eagerly waiting, and I won't keep stalking the website if it's not going to be up for several more days!

Also, with the pre-orders, are you taking payment immediately, or do you wait to charge the card until it ships?  I know Amazon doesn't charge until they ship, but I'm not sure offhand what other companies do in regards to pre-orders.  

Thanks so much!!  Sorry if these questions have already been answered -- I've been away from the boards for a while.  (But now that I have a Touch preordered, I get to start obsessing about accessories again! lol)


----------



## cls

Touch pre order pages with new designs are up now!


----------



## Atunah

OMG the boats. I am hyperventilating here


----------



## DaisyMama

Problem!  I've been stalking the website so I could preorder the da Vinci in saddle for my Touch. Now the preorder page is up but the Da Vinci ISN'T THERE!! This is surely an oversight, right?  Right?  RIGHT?!?!


----------



## cls

Its listed for the fire so hopefully they just havent added it yet


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I want to order Celtic Hounds for the Touch, but there is no way to select what color.


----------



## cls

Just saw that the Da Vinci Will be available for the touch!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We will be adding Davinci for touch.. We call the new kindle the Kindle 4


----------



## DaisyMama

THANKS THANKS THANKS!!  I couldn't believe it when I realized tonight that the ONLY DESIGN that's available for the Kindle 4 and the Kindle Fire but NOT the Touch is the Da Vinci, which is the one I've been waiting oh-so-patiently for.

Thanks, Oberon!  You've made me very happy ... which means you've also made my husband very happy because he doesn't have to listen to me pout about it anymore.


----------



## BlondeStylus

I dearly love the Fire Camelot cover in blue.  Love the pewter crown!  So beautiful!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

LOL.. so glad you are pleased.. I just noticed your question above that I missed. You asked about when you are charged. We have to charge when the order is placed. This is beyond our control since it is the way the third party software is set up


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just received my beautiful Roof of Heaven mini sleeve and I really think it is going to fit my Touch!  I have done all the measurements and it's looking very promising!


----------



## DD

I noticed the picture of the interior of the Touch cover shows no bungee on the upper right corner.  Does it not have one?  Please pardon me if this has been asked.  I didn't see it.


----------



## DaisyMama

Thanks!  I saw the statement about charging at the time of pre-order on your website, too.

Do you know when the Da Vinci is supposed to be added?  I'm wondering if it will be during the pre-order stage or not until later.

Thanks!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Should be sometime next week but if you want to pre order it now you can call our office and we can take care of it via phone. We are still tweaking the website.

DD

I am not certain I know we have changed the interior slightly with the new designs but we are waiting to get an Fire in house to finalize the interior design.


----------



## mysteryrdr

I went to the Touch preorder page, and clicked on See Details (or something to that effect).  It then shows a picture of a cover sans Touch.  It appears that there is a bungee in the right hand corner.

Now comes the hard part.  I need to decide between the wine Butterfly or the blue da Vinci (when available).  If the da Vinci was available in wine, it would be game over.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The selections for the fire and touch Davinci should be the same  if you need to order now you can call our office. Otherwise it should be on the site next week


----------



## sosha

A question for you, Oberon Design:

I loved the K2 case I got, but I thought it was heavy, defeating the purpose of the light little kindle.  I see the sleeves will be made of "lighter" material.  Will any cases be made of this lighter leather?

(hope this isn't out of line to ask here, but it seems to be a quite active thread....)

Thanx!


----------



## drenee

Sosha, I had the same experience.  And the same question.  Glad you asked.
deb


----------



## Cardinal

I just popped onto this thread to ask how much do the K4 and Touch covers weigh?  I guess a lot of us are would like to know.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The sleeve weight is too thin for a cover. I don't have exact weights on them but they are not much more then other covers


----------



## KozysMom

mysteryrdr said:


> I went to the Touch preorder page, and clicked on See Details (or something to that effect). It then shows a picture of a cover sans Touch. It appears that there is a bungee in the right hand corner.
> 
> Now comes the hard part. I need to decide between the wine Butterfly or the blue da Vinci (when available). If the da Vinci was available in wine, it would be game over.


Oberon, please consider making the da Vinci in wine for the Fire! Not enough "wine" available!


----------



## maries

KozysMom said:


> Oberon, please consider making the da Vinci in wine for the Fire! Not enough "wine" available!


I'll second both of those statements! They did add more wine but in the butterfly, hummingbird and (I think) the Van Gogh Sky. I really prefer designs like the da Vinci or tree/leaf designs and I didn't see any wine in those categories - so I am whining!  I'd jump for joy if I saw a wine da Vinci.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We actually discontinued the wine for a while because believe it or not people said they loved it but rarely ordered it, it was not a popular color so we have slowly brought it into a few designs to see how it would do since when we got rid of it there were some who really wanted it back, so we are taking it very slowly at this point since dye is such a huge investment.


----------



## maries

OberonDesign.com said:


> We actually discontinued the wine for a while because believe it or not people said they loved it but rarely ordered it, it was not a popular color so we have slowly brought it into a few designs to see how it would do since when we got rid of it there were some who really wanted it back, so we are taking it very slowly at this point since dye is such a huge investment.


Thanks for the info. Great to hear you are bringing it back and testing sales out in some designs. Hoping you decide to test the wine out in the da Vinci or others but just the da Vinci would be really exciting. I think it would be so stunning in wine with the pewter button! I was lucky to buy a wine TOL from someone and could never part with it because of the color that is so rich and elegant looking. I prefer darker colors and the wine is a good alternative to black or brown and (IMO) a color that would appeal to both men and women. I like the red (and the fern too) but your wine is really the best!


----------



## akpak

Received my K4 cover (Hokusai Wave in chocolate), and I LOVE the new strap design. (The straps on the last Oberon were single layer of leather) The new leather, and folded over is very nice.

I did remove the cardboard inserts, however  Since the leather is thicker than the Kindle, I feel like it's adding more than enough protection, and removes a little bulk.

Beautiful job!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thanks.. I am so glad you like the new design.. as far as cardboard thats a personal choice.. some love it, some remove it. It will in no way effect the cover.   We appreciate the compliment


----------



## mlewis78

I received my green paisley K4 cover yesterday and love it.  I also took the inserts out (did this with K3 as well).  Took a while to get the three corners around it, but it fits nicely.  Used pliers to get the inserts out! 

I think the black wild roses is still my fave, but I didn't want to get the same cover for K4 that I have for K3.


----------



## cls

Now that the touch is coming out this week will the covers be ready earlier or do we have to wait for the fire pre orders to be filled before the touch ones get started?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Just a reminder.. the free shipping code is out for US orders over 100.00 (USPS only) the code is RCC2011. Also PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE  Do not call or contact our office to find out where you are "in line" we know you can't wait but we are backed up and all hands are needed and those inquires slow things down!  If you have questions please ask here first  thanks!!

We are releasing this before you recieve the catalogs because of the devices that are now shipping. the catalog will also be on our site in PDF form this week.. thanks!


----------



## Mollyb52

I have been looking at the Fire cases on the Oberon website.  They are gorgeous.  I know they are made to last forever because I am still using my K1 case I got when I first got my K1 and it looks better than new.  But I have a question.  Since it is made to use in "platform mode", will the cover fold back flat for reading?  It appears it might not.  Probably not a deal breaker, but it gives me pause.  Thanks for being so good about answering our endless questions.  Connie


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Yes it is like other covers and will fold back even more with use


----------



## OberonDesign.com

And I'm happy to answer .. It's what I'm here for


----------



## Mollyb52

Thanks for the quick reply.  That seals the deal for me.  I am ordering Oberon.


----------



## DaisyMama

I'm sure you hate this question, but I know I'm not the only person who's dying to know:

The oberon website still says the Touch covers are shipping beginning Nov 28.  Is that still true, or will they ship sooner since the Touch shipped sooner?

It's annoying when we're impatient, I know, but take it as a compliment of your products!


----------



## Sunshine22

DaisyMama, thanks for asking.  I'm hoping since the Touch shipped early, the covers might be ready a bit earlier too?  

(please oh please...)


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are working on getting them out ASAP!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

It's not annoying at all! We are still waiting on our touch. As soon as we have it and all the dimensions are confirmed we will start putting together the orders. We are hoping sometime next week.


----------



## kisala9906

What sleeve will fit the kindle touch ? I don't want a cover just a sleeve just not sure what one to get.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The mini fits well and snug. If you need a little extra room the small works well too


----------



## kisala9906

Ty for the quick reply. Will be ordering soon!


----------



## cls

I received email that my covers have shipped!  Can't wait to get them, especially the one for the touch as it is residing in a much too large sleeve. My fire fits my kindle 3 wave cover that was a bit big on my kindle 3, but not my kindle 3 TOL that fit it perfectly, but of course won't stand.  Now comes waiting for delivery.


----------



## DaisyMama

cls, that's so exciting!!  Do you remember when you ordered?

I ordered the day after they started taking pre-orders, and I'm dying to know where I am on the list!  lol  Maybe by comparing your order date/time to mine, I'll have some idea on how much longer I have to wait.  My husband can attest that waiting is not my strong suit!


----------



## cls

I ordered the fiirst day possible shortly after the pres order page was,available


----------



## jlee745

cls said:


> I received email that my covers have shipped! Can't wait to get them, especially the one for the touch as it is residing in a much too large sleeve. My fire fits my kindle 3 wave cover that was a bit big on my kindle 3, but not my kindle 3 TOL that fit it perfectly, but of course won't stand. Now comes waiting for delivery.


Does the Oberon cover make the fire to 
Heavy or awkward to hold. I'm wanting to 
Order but I wanted to know how it felt. I can't
Get my fire till Christmas: (


----------



## DjNawo

Didn't even know Oberon cases existed before I visited this board on a whim. I think I'm gonna pick up one for my new touch. The designs are excellent and the quality looks amazing. I think I'mma grab Wine Celtic Hounds for my Touch.

P.S. Wine is the best colour you offer IMO.


----------



## Sunshine22

Love the wine color (and wine in general...)
I had the Celtic Hounds in wine for my K2 and it was my favorite case by far.  I ordered the Humingbirds in wine for my KTouch.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Celtic hounds in wine is gorgeous


----------



## maries

Sunshine22 said:


> Love the wine color (and wine in general...)


Me too! All the designs are great but unfortunately, the ones I would pick for me, don't come in wine.


----------



## Sunnie

Former K2/Noreve freak here, coming over ' to the dark side ' of Oberon for my new Kindle 3/Keyboard!

Looking back on how I use my Kindle cover, I really think an Oberon is going to be a better fit. (i.e., I like to take my Kindle out of the cover when I'm reading. Really my cover is more of a dust-catcher and to look pretty laying around. LOL) I'm very excited; I ordered the green Forest cover for this skin:










Can't wait for both to arrive! The forest cover reminds me of camping trips as a child in the Sequoias. Great memories.


----------



## Cardinal

Hi Gwennie, that is a really pretty skin!  I think you will love your Oberon.  I love the K2 Noreves and the K3 Obersons.


----------



## cls

Just got in my green paisley case! It is really beautiful and I love the way they have adapted the cover so that it has extra support for standing-seems pretty stable and secure. Now I am debating whether to remove the inserts as I usually do.


----------



## Sandpiper

kisala9906 said:


> What sleeve will fit the kindle touch ? I don't want a cover just a sleeve just not sure what one to get.


I don't want a cover either. I like to read my Kindle(s) nekid. I called Oberon. *They are going to make a sleeve specifically to fit the K Touch. Probably available (for pre-order?) in January. * I can wait. I want something Oberon for protection, but not a cover.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Sandpiper said:


> I don't want a cover either. I like to read my Kindle(s) nekid. I called Oberon. *They are going to make a sleeve specifically to fit the K Touch. Probably available (for pre-order?) in January. * I can wait. I want something Oberon for protection, but not a cover.


That surprises me. The mini sleeve fits my Touch just fine. It was a little tight to start with but has loosened up a bit and is perfect now.


----------



## BruceS

jlee745 said:


> Does the Oberon cover make the fire to
> Heavy or awkward to hold. I'm wanting to
> Order but I wanted to know how it felt. I can't
> Get my fire till Christmas: (


I find the fire in an Oberon cover slightly lighter than the Kindle Keyboard in an Oberon cover.

I didn't actually weigh either of them. I just held one in my left hand and the other in my right hand.


----------



## BruceS

Just for oberon design's information, there seems to be a delay in your e-mail notification.

Your e-mail stating that my order was completed was sent November 21st at 7:00 PM, even though it showed that the completion date was November 18th.

I never received an e-mail showing the UPS 2nd Day Air shipping code.

The UPS truck delivered the covers on the afternoon of November 22nd.

Since oberon design's factory is in California and I live in New York state, I suspect that the shipment was picked up by UPS on the 18th.

I don't have any complaints. I just thought I would mention this.


----------



## Mollyb52

Whooooo  Hoooooo !!!!  I just got my email stating my Oberon Fire cover is complete and being shipped. But...it has to go under the Christmas tree.  More waiting.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We already have a sleeve that fits the K touch , the mini, also the small works with a bit more room.


----------



## Zaryna

I really love the Avenue of Trees in chocolate as shown for the cell phone sleeve. I see that is not one of the colors available for it for the Kindle Fire and I was wondering how the saddle color takes neatsfoot or hydrophane oil to darken it? I already have the K3 cover in Tree of Life in chocolate and I really love the tree theme, so I want them to match as much as possible.

Thanks,
Zaryna


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Sandpiper

I am not sure where you heard that but we are not making a special sleeve. What we have on the site is what we are selling for the touch.. I can tell you first hand the two we have, mini and the small do fit the device, it just depends on how snug you would like it to be  

feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Addie

Regarding the sleeve for the Kindle Touch, I'd like to get the mini, but I'm quite enamored with the Cloud Dragon in red. Are there any plans to add that design to the mini sleeve? Or perhaps the castle design in saddle?
If not, exactly how roomy would you say the small sleeve is for the Touch? Do I have to worry at all about it moving around in there? Do you think there'd be a problem with items from my purse easily sliding into the sleeve with the Touch inside (I'm worried if it's a bit too loose, stuff could get in and scratch up the screen)?


----------



## jlee745

I ordered the Da Vinci Kindle Fire Cover in Black this morning. It has to go under the tree with kindle fire also. This is my second Oberon.
I was going to try and save some money and buy a cheaper one but I just couldn't get myself to hit the order button. I think once you go Oberon its
hard to go with anything else.


----------



## Sunshine22

My KTouch was originally scheduled to arrive today.  I've had it a week now.
And I just got an email from Oberon... My Touch cover order is complete and scheduled to be shipped.  Again, a week earlier than expected.

Life is good, People!


----------



## Pushka

The nook sleeve is a perfect fit for the Fire.


----------



## LibraryGirl

I own several oberon products. I have the Avenue of Trees in fern for my KK, a Da Vinci journal in saddle, and a Roof of Heaven in purple for a DX I no longer have. I can't bear to get rid of the cover. I sold my black Bold Celtic with my K1. All are amazingly beautiful and awesome. By far, however, the most beautiful cover I have is the World Tree in wine I got yesterday for my Fire. It is absolutley amazing! Thanks Oberon!!


----------



## Cardinal

I'm surprised we haven't had pictures in awhile, didn't the mini Kindle 4 covers go out awhile ago?  If you got one, how do you like it?  Does it make it seem heavier?


----------



## Neo

I was thinking the exact same thing Cardinal! Mine shipped on Friday (for the Touch), and I only ordered after receiving my KT, so I assume that all those who preordered must already have gotten theirs? I will post pics as soon as I get mine, hopefully very soon


----------



## Seleya

I've ordered mine as soon as I got my Baby K, it is a Christmas gift from my husband, though, so I won't be able to use (or photograph) it until Christmas.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I ordered my touch case about 20 minutes after they came up on the site to preorder.  If others have gotten theirs already, especially if they ordered after me, then I'm going to be pretty dissapointed.  I've been holding off ordering a Fire case and maybe now I know why.


----------



## DaisyMama

I ordered my Touch case the second day they were taking preorders.  After hearing someone on here say they received theirs, I finally broke down on Wednesday and called to see if I could find out when mine might ship.  They said they weren't able to tell me but that they hadn't shipped ANY Touch covers yet and were going to start shipping them this coming week.

That same day, another person posted on here about receiving their cover, and then on Friday I got the notification that mine had shipped.

SO ... mine (ordered on 11/3 or so) shipped the same day as an order placed three weeks later.  

I keep reminding myself that they said all along they'd ship beginning 11/28 and I'll be receiving mine on 11/28.  It's disappointing that I ordered early so I could get mine early, and that seems to have been pointless.  But I AM getting it when they said I'd get it, so I guess I can't complain!!


----------



## CrystalStarr

I haven't heard anything at all and I'm pretty dissapointed.


----------



## pitbullandfire

If I ordered a Fire cover, when might I getting it.  I'm sick of the cheapo case I'm using now...


----------



## cls

I ordered both the fire and touch covers the first day ther the we're available for order and got email saying they were completed the same time 11/18- -actually the touch a minute before the fire. Received my beautiful fire cover last week and contacted Oberon to make sure there was no problem with delivery of my touch cover. I was told they were not yet in production and my notice was a mistake but should be started shipping after Friday. Received notice Friday it was on the way so I am anxiously awaiting a cover for my touch--it seems a little delicate to carry around without protection plus I am anxious to see my blue Van Gogh Boats cover.


----------



## pitbullandfire

My IGS (Immediate Gratification Syndrome) got the best of me and I ordered the Oberon Fire Da Vinci in saddle.  I'm hoping it will be shipped soon, but if not, I will have a beautiful cover when it does arrive.  Damn, the Kindle addiction is bad...LOL


----------



## CrystalStarr

Finally got a shipping notice for my Touch case.  I'm really excited!  I need to make a decision on a Fire case and get it ordered!


----------



## Eilene

I just got my Roses in wine for my Touch today! It's Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cls

My touch boats in navy arrived today and it is wonderful!  Only problem is i had a hard time putting it aside so I could get back to work. Really nice to look at and feel.  Because it is a little smaller, it is also a little lighter, and is so easy to hold. Well worth the wait.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Am I just not reading this right, but where is the free shipping code?  I tried the Oberon site and on checkout it does charge for the shipping.  My neighbor just ordered a Touch and I know she wants an Oberon cover.  I checked back a few pages with no luck.  Maybe I am just blind today.


----------



## DaisyMama

The free shipping is/was for orders $100 or more.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Thanks for the information. Too bad it has to be for $100.  The neighbor only wanted one small cover.


----------



## Mollyb52

I got my Hummingbirds Red cover for Fire yesterday.  I got to look at it and then off it went so I can be surprised by the package on Christmas.  LOL  I have had a purple butterfly cover for my K1 since the beginning.  I forgot how stiff they are in the beginning.  That is a really nice thing about Oberon...the longer you use them, the nicer they get.


----------



## maries

For those that bought an Oberon for the Fire, what do you think of the design changes they made to accomodate the Fire?


----------



## Sunnie

As a former Noreve K2 freak, I just got my first Oberon (green Forest) for my new K3K (that has yet to arrive.)  I am STUNNED at how gorgeous this Oberon is.  Truly STUNNED.

~ complete Oberon convert


----------



## pitbullandfire

Got my Oberon for my K3, now I'm waiting for my K4 cover...LOVE OBERON PRODUCTS...Their journal are fab!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Thanks so much for the kind words. We do everything to order and in house including the pewter. So glad you are pleased.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Free shipping was in the catalog and a PDF version is on the website. It runs to the holidays for US orders if 100.00. USPS only. The code is RCC2011


----------



## prairiesky

I have had my Oberon cover for my Fire for over a week now.  I got the creekbed maple in fern.  It is gorgeous.  I have Oberon on my old kindle and loved it so much, I had to have one for the fire.


----------



## maries

prairiesky said:


> I have had my Oberon cover for my Fire for over a week now. I got the creekbed maple in fern. It is gorgeous. I have Oberon on my old kindle and loved it so much, I had to have one for the fire.


What are your thoughts on the design changes for the Fire version? Thanks.


----------



## prairiesky

Well, I have to admit that the cord thingy to make the cover stand kind of bugs me.  It is just hanging there.  I haven't used it yet, not sure I will.  Other than that, it is the same basic case.  For sure, I feel that my fire is well protected....and it is so pretty!


----------



## maries

prairiesky said:


> Well, I have to admit that the cord thingy to make the cover stand kind of bugs me. It is just hanging there. I haven't used it yet, not sure I will. Other than that, it is the same basic case. For sure, I feel that my fire is well protected....and it is so pretty!


Thanks. I wasn't sure if the bumpers and the elastic change made much of a difference. When I saw that cord I was wondering if there was a way to hide it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

prairiesky said:


> Well, I have to admit that the cord thingy to make the cover stand kind of bugs me. It is just hanging there. I haven't used it yet, not sure I will. Other than that, it is the same basic case. For sure, I feel that my fire is well protected....and it is so pretty!


It sounds like it's similar to the design they came up with for the DX cover so it could be used as a stand. I never liked it much either -- I basically never used the DX sideways -- and usually just pulled it all the way in and hid it inside the case. I suppose you could also take it out altogether if you figure you'll never use it that way.


----------



## Sunshine22

prairiesky said:


> Well, I have to admit that the cord thingy to make the cover stand kind of bugs me. It is just hanging there. I haven't used it yet, not sure I will. Other than that, it is the same basic case. For sure, I feel that my fire is well protected....and it is so pretty!


I have their cover for my IPAD2, and I use the cord all the time to make the iPad stand... Movie watching, web browsing, it's a great design, IMO.

I could see why you wouldn't need it for a regular kindle, most people don't read a lot in landscape mode, but for a tablet it's important.

I just tuck the cord into the side pocket when I'm not using it.


----------



## DachsieGirl

Can someone who has an Oberon K4 cover comment on its weight and/or post pics? I love Oberon and definitely want a nice leather cover to add character and protect from drops, but since the K4 will travel in my purse every day, I don't want to add too much weight to it.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm hoping the Kindle Touch case I ordered arrives today.  I should have never gone with UPS ground.  CA to CT just takes too long!  I never did get a tracking number though so who really knows when the thing will show up.


----------



## CrystalStarr

OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!  My very first Oberon arrived few minutes ago.  It is the purple paisley for my Kindle Touch.  To say I am in LOVE is an understatement. Of course anyone whose ordered from them knows... this thing is GOURGEOUS!  now... what to order for my Fire?  I cant decide!


----------



## KinEnablee

Crystal, how long did it take from the time you ordered until you received it? I can't wait to get my first one. I ordered the Celtic Hounds one in wine. Those paisley ones are gorgeous too. Actually, there's not an ugly one in the bunch if you ask me. It was a tough decision! I wish they'd let you pick color/design and hardware though.  I really like that little lock and key one. Did they include the charm?


----------



## CrystalStarr

I preordered my case before the Touch was released so I can't say much about how long they take to get it out to you.  They shipped when they said they would.  I know they are very busy right noe with all the companies releasing new devices and the Christmas shopping season.

I did get a charm. Its a very cute paisley. Love it!


----------



## KinEnablee

Thanks for the response. I wonder when I'll get mine. The charm sounds really cute. Are you attaching it to your cover?


----------



## xtine911

Crystal, great choice  I ordered a red paisley myself. I hope you can post pictures of your cover soon!

A question for those who use clip-on lights by the way -- could it possibly create creases in the leather? I have a Mighty Bright Travelflex that I'm planning on using.. I also have my sights set on the Octovo Solis but I'm worried that it might stretch out the leather. Would love to hear other people's experiences


----------



## Sunshine22

xtine911 said:


> Crystal, great choice  I ordered a red paisley myself. I hope you can post pictures of your cover soon!
> 
> A question for those who use clip-on lights by the way -- could it possibly create creases in the leather? I have a Mighty Bright Travelflex that I'm planning on using.. I also have my sights set on the Octovo Solis but I'm worried that it might stretch out the leather. Would love to hear other people's experiences


I've used a clip on mighty bright (a lot of use) with my K2 Oberon covers, with no creases or scratches to the leather. I've used a Kandle clipped directly on the K2, while in the Oberon cover, with no stretching or issues to the leather.


----------



## xtine911

Thanks, Sunshine, that's a relief to hear


----------



## CrystalStarr

KinEnablee said:


> Thanks for the response. I wonder when I'll get mine. The charm sounds really cute. Are you attaching it to your cover?


I did put the charm on the bunged for the case. I like it. I just went ahead and ordered The Tree of Life for my Fire. I upgraded the shipping. Let's see how long it takes this one to get to me. I cant wait!


----------



## Stellamaz

prairiesky said:


> Well, I have to admit that the cord thingy to make the cover stand kind of bugs me. It is just hanging there.


I've had my Oberon Fire (Celtic Hounds, wine) for just over a week now, and I have to say that I LOVE the new design! (I also have Gingko, red for my K2 so I do have something to compare it to.) I have actually used the Fire in landscape orientation (with the cord on the Oberon cover) quite a bit. I've been taking advantage of the free Prime membership (which I may well decide to sign up for) by watching some old TV. I prop my Fire up in its Oberon on the bump-out window shelf above my kitchen sink so I can watch while I'm working in the kitchen. It takes the place of the old "mini TV" I used to always watch there but can't now because the "digital revolution" (aka "a giant step backwards") has made that small set obsolete. (Yea, I tried a converter box with it, but it didn't work worth a darn, and I don't want a gigantic TV antenna on my roof for a 6-inch television set.)

Well, that's all another discussion, but let me say that the Fire in this newly designed Oberon case works just perfectly this way, and I could not be more pleased. (Also, it goes without saying that the cover in and of itself is stunningly beautiful.)


----------



## ak rain

My new K3 won't be naked for long a "Bold Celtic" is ordered
Sylvia


----------



## maries

Not sure if anyone can answer this but I'll try and hope that someone can.

Not many have the Fire cover yet but if you had a K3 cover that fit your Fire, does the new case design make enough of a difference that you felt it was worth buying?


----------



## seajewel

I really wish more designs were offered in Navy, which is one of my favorite colors. The Da Vinci would look great in Navy! It looks great in the deep blue on the website, but I've heard that it's more of a teal in person, or at least lighter than the image on the website, which is too bad.. It was my instant favorite when I saw it, but I definitely don't want greenish hues in it, and the darker the better in a blue. 

Also wish the Triskellion knot journal came both-sided. I love how Hummingbirds and such have both sides in the Kindle cover with a spine design. It's gorgeous and book-like. That Triskellion knot journal is beautiful.. and available in Navy!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I haven't read this thread, so don't know if this has been talked about.

I like to read my Kindle nekid. Using the Touch now. Oberons are beautiful. Not long ago saw that they have sleeves. They currently recommend their Small sleeve for the Touch. I measured. (I already have an inexpensive sleeve.) Small sleeve seems big. I want to keep Touch in a sleeve small for carrying in purse, etc. Measuring, seemed to me that Touch would fit in Oberon's Mini sleeve. I e-mailed and got this reply



> Now that we have seen it and tried it, it turns out that the Kindle Touch fits fine in the Mini Sleeve. It fits the small sleeve with ½" of space (Standard Fit), and it fits in the mini sleeve but it is a Snug Fit, meaning that at first it is a little hard to get out. With time and use though it will eventually fit like a perfect pair of leather gloves!
> 
> I hope that helps.


I think I'm going to order the Mini size. Will try to break it in some (bend, etc.) when I first get it. I just don't like the idea of an oversized sleeve.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Sandpiper said:


> I haven't read this thread, so don't know if this has been talked about.
> 
> I like to read my Kindle nekid. Using the Touch now. Oberons are beautiful. Not long ago saw that they have sleeves. They currently recommend their Small sleeve for the Touch. I measured. (I already have an inexpensive sleeve.) Small sleeve seems big. I want to keep Touch in a sleeve small for carrying in purse, etc. Measuring, seemed to me that Touch would fit in Oberon's Mini sleeve. I e-mailed and got this reply
> 
> I think I'm going to order the Mini size. Will try to break it in some (bend, etc.) when I first get it. I just don't like the idea of an oversized sleeve.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?


I have the mini sleeve for my Touch and it fits perfectly. At first it was kind of tight but it loosend up very quickly and it's perfect.


----------



## Sandpiper

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I have the mini sleeve for my Touch and it fits perfectly. At first it was kind of tight but it loosend up very quickly and it's perfect.


Good to hear that. Thanks.  Is the sleeve leather thinner than the cover leather?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Sandpiper said:


> Good to hear that. Thanks.  Is the sleeve leather thinner than the cover leather?


Yes, it is thinner and you are very welcome. I have the Roof of Heaven in marigold and it is beautiful.


----------



## Sandpiper

Going to place order this evening. 99.9% sure will be Avenue of Trees in saddle. I like natural color of leather. Only other Oberon I've had was a cover for K1. That was Avenue of Trees in fern. I like looking into the distance down the path through the trees.

*ETA:* I ordered it.


----------



## pitbullandfire

prairiesky said:


> I have had my Oberon cover for my Fire for over a week now. I got the creekbed maple in fern. It is gorgeous. I have Oberon on my old kindle and loved it so much, I had to have one for the fire.


Hey Prairie. Does your cover stay raised a bit? I know mine has to settle in a bit probably but the cover seems to rest a bit high. Maybe it's the top and side tab?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OberonDesign.com

SHIPPING ALERT!
(From Santa’s 6-day work week!)
~To receive your order by Dec. 24th
we recommend that you place it no
later than the weekend of Dec. 10-12th.
If you enjoy a nail biting thrill, wait until
the weekend of the 17th-18th and use UPS
2nd day air. We cannot guarantee delivery
of packages by the holiday. This is up to
UPS, USPS and the shipping method you
choose.

DETAILS!
~ Due to the holiday crush we’re working
on a 5 day backlog of orders. For a less stressful
shipping experience, East coast customers must 
use UPS expedited shipping and Midwest and 
West coast customers should use priority mail 
or UPS 3-day or 2nd air. 

~Dec 22nd is the last day 2011 packages will ship
from Oberon. We re-open Jan. 3rd, 2012. We 
cannot guarantee that orders placed the week
of Dec. 19th will ship before we close. Any 
remaining orders will ship the first week of Jan. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I hope my Hubby ordered the Celtic Hounds in Wine for the Moleskin Baby Journal I am using in time.


----------



## Cindergayle

I ordered a Oberon for my Fire today. I chose the Red Roses. Can hardly wait!!!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

URGENT!! We love that you all are ordering and the elves are working constantly but be aware *YOU MUST HAVE YOUR ORDER IN TODAY (12/12)* WITH EXPEDITED SHIPPING IN ORDER TO HAVE IT FOR THE HOLIDAYS!!!!
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause but we only have so many hands and hours left. Thank you for understanding!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

IMPORTANT NEWS: Please read 
Anything ordered are not going to be in time for the holidays. The good news is that we are NOT shutting down the week after Christmas as planned but will be working. HOWEVER we ask you do not call since it will be only production that week.  We also ask you do NOT call the office to find out "the status of your order" you do recieve emails and sadly the calls slow down everything since we are very small. If i can  help you with anything here please let me know.  and again thank you for making this a fantastic year!!! PLEASE check the website for updates on when things are shipped!!


----------



## rainyday

OberonDesign.com said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS: Please read
> Anything ordered are not going to be in time for the holidays.


Anything already ordered? or anything ordered from today on?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

If you ordered early today you should be fine if you chose expedited shipping. When did you order?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Lol.. I just reread that  OOOPS. thanks!!


----------



## ak rain

I got a shipping notice today ya hoo
Sylvia


----------



## CrystalStarr

My Tree of Life in saddle for my Fire should arrive tomorrow!  Very excited!


----------



## pitbullandfire

CrystalStarr said:


> My Tree of Life in saddle for my Fire should arrive tomorrow! Very excited!


My TOL in saddle for my Baby Kindle should be coming today or tomorrow too. I know the feeling..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal

My new Oberons have shipped, estimated to be here in 1-3 days.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Yeah! TOL arrived this afternoon!  She sure is pretty!


----------



## geoffthomas

My cover for my Fire - Celtic Hounds in Wine - came yesterday. It is beautiful, as expected. Oberon covers are works of art. My K2 has an early Hokusai Wave in Navy. The wave is just on the front and in a box. But that cover is wonderful and doing just great.
Looking forward to many years of enjoyment.

The only thing spoiling this is that the cover is a Christmas gift and I have to wait to use it (yes I did see it - to make sure it was undamaged).

Thank you Oberon - for a good transaction, fast shipping, but most of all -

_*For creating such beauty.*_

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm how to find out if Oberon shipped a package to my husband?


----------



## pitbullandfire

CrystalStarr said:


> Yeah! TOL arrived this afternoon! She sure is pretty!


Damn, mine didn't arrive. Hopefully, tomorrow :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ak rain

No planes so no mail day 2. My cover should be here soon.  Weather has to improve soon.
Sylvia


----------



## pitbullandfire

ak rain said:


> No planes so no mail day 2. My cover should be here soon. Weather has to improve soon.
> Sylvia


I'm with you Sylvia. Holiday mail rush, bad weather across the nation (mostly) and the package stopping in every state it seems. Thought mine would be arriving today, but probably not. Gotta stop looking at the tracking. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal

My Kindle Touch and Kindle Nook covers arrived today.  I am super excited!  So beautiful!


----------



## corkyb

Cardinal, what did you get?  Pictures please.


----------



## CAR

geoffthomas said:


> My cover for my Fire - Celtic Hounds in Wine - came yesterday. It is beautiful, as expected. Oberon covers are works of art. My K2 has an early Hokusai Wave in Navy. The wave is just on the front and in a box. But that cover is wonderful and doing just great.
> Looking forward to many years of enjoyment.
> 
> The only thing spoiling this is that the cover is a Christmas gift and I have to wait to use it (yes I did see it - to make sure it was undamaged).
> 
> Thank you Oberon - for a good transaction, fast shipping, but most of all -
> 
> _*For creating such beauty.*_


Hi geoffthomas,

I had to smile when I was reading your post... because I just got my Celtic Hounds in Wine today. And it is a Christmas gift too.... Of course I had to check out my cover for damage also


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Celtic Hounds in Wine arrived and was unwrapped last night. My Moleskin Journal looks wonderful in it. YEAH


----------



## Cardinal

corkyb said:


> Cardinal, what did you get? Pictures please.


I'd love to post pictures, this thread hasn't had any in quite awhile, but my camera has been missing for a long time. 

I didn't have trouble with any of my K3 Oberons, but I can't get one side of the bungie out to attach the charm on either of them. Does anyone have any hints?


----------



## pitbullandfire

Woo hoo!!! My TOL in saddle arrived today after traveling coast to coast and then land in the mid-west where I live. Great quality, great cover and super sexy to boot!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ak rain

So I thought my cover would show up after storm passed it did not sadly.  So I went back to tracking info.  I am in Alaska it started in Santa Rosa CA.  Tracking shows it in Honolulu Hawaii ??  I would not mind being together!

Sylvia


----------



## pitbullandfire

ak rain said:


> So I thought my cover would show up after storm passed it did not sadly. So I went back to tracking info. I am in Alaska it started in Santa Rosa CA. Tracking shows it in Honolulu Hawaii ?? I would not mind being together!
> 
> Sylvia


I can so relate Sylvia...First, I'm in Ohio...Mine started in Cali, went to a Maine, then New Hampshire and then found its way back to me in Ohio...Should have got it mid-week and got it today...But I'm glad she arrived finally...Fingers crossed for you and your Oberon!!!


----------



## pitbullandfire

Oh, I got this piece of information from Oberon (they were SUPER NICE) that made complete sense and is something I will probably consider for my next orders.  They mentioned that USPS is cheaper but no way to research in the tracking or re-route the order.  UPS is a little more but you have a guaranteed delivery date, ability to re-route and efficient way to track the delivery.  I'm thinking my future orders will probably be via UPS


----------



## maries

Question for those using the Oberon Fire cover?

Does the top back of the Fire lay flush against the back of the cover?

I caved and ordered one because I needed some color but the top of the Kindle is about a quarter of an inch away from the back of the case.    The bottom is flush against the back.    Is this right?


----------



## pitbullandfire

Mine lays flat against the back of the cover.  It's securely held in place by the corners and bungee thingy.  I checked it this AM and will double check this evening because it was dark.


----------



## maries

pitbullandfire said:


> Mine lays flat against the back of the cover. It's securely held in place by the corners and bungee thingy. I checked it this AM and will double check this evening because it was dark.


Thanks. I would appreciate it. If you look at it from the side is it an equal distance (more or less) between the Fire and the cover? Mine is sitting at an angle with the top about a 1/4" more away from the back. It doesn't look right and feels awkward so hoping this isn't the way it should be. I emailed Oberon too. I couldn't find a side view on the site to compare.


----------



## Stellamaz

I have the Oberon Celtic Hounds (wine) for my Fire. My Fire *does* sit at a bit of an angle in it, i.e., as you say, the top of it is about 1/4" more away from the back than the bottom. I noticed this right away when I first put it in the cover, and it hasn't changed. However ... I can't say that it really bothers me; in fact, I no longer even notice it. My main concern when I first saw it was that the Fire might not be secure in the case, but that's not true; it's very secure. So ... no worries now, for me.


----------



## geoffthomas

There is a 1/2 inch "bracket" on the right side and the top that help to hold the Fire in the case, along with the bottom straps and the top bungies. If you do not have the Fire seated completely in the bottom, it will sit on top of the top "bracket" rather than be flat. The whole thing is kinda snug (which is a good thing).









They call them bumpers.


----------



## Stellamaz

Hmm ... my Fire does not seem to want to seat all the way down between the bumpers, no matter what I do ... it just simply won't "click" down there between them; even if I push it all the way down to where the top part touches the back of the case, it just pops back up because the bumpers do not hold it down.  Maybe I'm not pushing it hard enough - ? But it sure seems like I am.

But, as I say, it doesn't really bother me; my Fire is secure in the case anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas

In that case, you may want to call Oberon CS (probably best to wait until after the holiday).  Or they might see the traffic here in this thread and comment.


----------



## maries

In those photos the top does look flush against the back.  I haven't gotten a response from Oberon yet about this.

Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas

I also have the Celtic Hounds in Wine and my Fire (with DecalGirl skin) fits nicely in between the bumpers with the straps and bungies attached.  So maybe yours is too tight.


----------



## maries

Stellamaz said:


> Hmm ... my Fire does not seem to want to seat all the way down between the bumpers, no matter what I do ... it just simply won't "click" down there between them; even if I push it all the way down to where the top part touches the back of the case, it just pops back up because the bumpers do not hold it down. Maybe I'm not pushing it hard enough - ? But it sure seems like I am.
> 
> But, as I say, it doesn't really bother me; my Fire is secure in the case anyway.


I feel like the bungee is straining because the top is so thick with it not lying flat. The way it is the top bumper isn't really supporting it so it is just the 2 thinner elastic straps and they seem strained. I took it out because it didn't feel like my Fire was safe although the bottom straps are supporting it. It felt more secure in my K3 case than it does now. Hopefully Oberon will respond to my email or here but I don't think this is how it should be. Thanks.


----------



## maries

geoffthomas said:


> I also have the Celtic Hounds in Wine and my Fire (with DecalGirl skin) fits nicely in between the bumpers with the straps and bungies attached. So maybe yours is too tight.


Or too low? I would rather that mine be wrong than think that they designed it like this although I don't need any more to deal with these days.


----------



## pitbullandfire

maries said:


> Thanks. I would appreciate it. If you look at it from the side is it an equal distance (more or less) between the Fire and the cover? Mine is sitting at an angle with the top about a 1/4" more away from the back. It doesn't look right and feels awkward so hoping this isn't the way it should be. I emailed Oberon too. I couldn't find a side view on the site to compare.


I went home and checked my Oberon for my Fire...It looks fine when looking at it straight on and even when picking it up...But upon closer examination it does appear to be a little bit farther away from the back towards the top...It's sitting as flush as possible but does appear to be like you said...We'll see what the wise people from Oberon say when they see this part of the thread...


----------



## maries

pitbullandfire said:


> I went home and checked my Oberon for my Fire...It looks fine when looking at it straight on and even when picking it up...But upon closer examination it does appear to be a little bit farther away from the back towards the top...It's sitting as flush as possible but does appear to be like you said...We'll see what the wise people from Oberon say when they see this part of the thread...


The difference is very obvious with mine. Maybe my Fire is bigger?


----------



## CrystalStarr

Now that you mention it you are right. My Fire is lifted toward the top. Enough to stick my little finger in there. Maybe 1/4 of an inch. Never would have noticed if it weren't for this thread. It doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## pitbullandfire

maries said:


> The difference is very obvious with mine. Maybe my Fire is bigger?


The one thing I noticed is the more you used the Fire with the Oberon it starts to fit better and settle in...Since you just got it, I'd keep using it and see if the leather starts to soften and become less noticeable...I know for me I'd usually be very unhappy with this oversight, but we'll see what happens after more usage...


----------



## maries

I was wondering if taking out the cardboard would help but I'm not sure it is that easy with the new design and the different cords.  I don't want to mess anything up in case I sell it.  I am not happy with the fit and it not feeling secure but hopefully Oberon will address this.

I took it out of the Oberon though because the fit doesn't feel right.   Maybe I will hear from Oberon tomorrow.


----------



## pitbullandfire

maries said:


> I was wondering if taking out the cardboard would help but I'm not sure it is that easy with the new design and the different cords.
> 
> I took it out of the Oberon though because the fit doesn't feel right. Maybe I will hear from Oberon tomorrow.


Please post/let us know what they say...Now I look at it because I'm aware of it..


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I humbly appologize.
Mine has the same gap.
It felt so good and looked right that I never noticed it until it was mentioned here.
Even then my "memory" told me it was flat.
But it is not. It is as others have reported.


----------



## maries

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I humbly appologize.
> Mine has the same gap.
> It felt so good and looked right that I never noticed it until it was mentioned here.
> Even then my "memory" told me it was flat.
> But it is not. It is as others have reported.


Does it feel secure to you? My top bumper just touches the edge of the Fire. In the photo it looks like the entire top of the Fire should be under it. I know the back is bulky with all the cords and bumper attachments.


----------



## Stellamaz

FWIW - mine does feel very secure; I checked that out immediately when I got it and noticed that it didn't seem to "seat" all the way down. In looking at the picture, it looks like that is not a picture of an actual fire cover, because the bumpers look different to me. The ones in the picture look like hard plastic, and the ones in my Fire cover look kinda like "leather-covered metal", if you know what I mean.

I actually think that the bumpers in the Fire cover are not intended for the Fire to "click" and be held in by them. I think maybe they operate more like "stoppers," just to keep it from sliding around, and that the elastics are what really hold it in. (And, as I say, they seem to be doing that very well in my cover, because I have never felt like the Fire was not secure.)


----------



## maries

Stellamaz said:


> FWIW - mine does feel very secure; I checked that out immediately when I got it and noticed that it didn't seem to "seat" all the way down. In looking at the picture, it looks like that is not a picture of an actual fire cover, because the bumpers look different to me. The ones in the picture look like hard plastic, and the ones in my Fire cover look kinda like "leather-covered metal", if you know what I mean.
> 
> I actually think that the bumpers in the Fire cover are not intended for the Fire to "click" and be held in by them. I think maybe they operate more like "stoppers," just to keep it from sliding around, and that the elastics are what really hold it in. (And, as I say, they seem to be doing that very well in my cover, because I have never felt like the Fire was not secure.)


Yes I know what you mean. I thought the Fire would rest between these but that the bumpers would be at about the same level or a little higher than the device when it is in the cover. I noticed you have the red Ginkgo. That is the one I bought for my Fire and also the one I have for my KK. I love the design and color - obviously.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah the top bumper is almost to the front edge of the Fire so very secure.


----------



## maries

Thanks for all your help.   I heard from Oberon and a little is normal and they wanted a picture.   But before I did that I played around with the bumper some.   I must have been able to manipulate it enough that the fire sits in their now like it should.   I still find the case design too bulky so will probably be selling it after the holiday craziness is over but at least it is normal now.    I had an extra KK Oberon (wine Iris) that it fits into and I like how it feels better in that. 

At least my Fire is now beautifully dressed and maybe someone else will like the Fire case.  If you know of anyone interested in a red Ginkgo cover for their Fire send me a PM.  

Thanks again for the help getting this fixed.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Thank you. Did you have to bend the bumper at all?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandfire

Maries...so the Fire fit into the KK case?  My KK seems too tight for the Fire. But I'd love if it did cause I like the 3 corners and 1 bungee thingy system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maries

pitbullandfire said:


> Maries...so the Fire fit into the KK case? My KK seems too tight for the Fire. But I'd love if it did cause I like the 3 corners and 1 bungee thingy system.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure what I did that got it to fit. I was pulling up and doing other things and voila it fit.

I have a few Oberons  and it didn't fit in all of them. In my defense - I have 2 KKs! I have a red Ginkgo for my KK and it didn't fit in that one but it fit perfect in the wine Irises. I took the cardboard out on that side so you could try that and see if it makes a difference. My Fire seems more secure and the wine Iris cover is awesome although I am partial to the wine and red colors they offer. I am hoping someone buys the new Leaves design and posts that one but maybe it is better if they don't. I might be tempted to add another one.


----------



## nigelp

Just opened my new Kindle 3 cover today (Van Gogh Sky - marigold). Looks great, except they haven't bothered fixing any felt pads to cover the metal studs that hold the straps in place. Unfortunately the studs are raised up so much that I risk scratching or damaging the back of my Kindle if I use it! I've contacted customer services, but as I live in the UK a return will be difficult. This cover is a replacement for a Roof of heaven in Sky Blue. Unfortunately the colour came out of that when I tried cleaning it with leather lotion... So not having much luck here! That one did have the felt pads though. I'm slightly annoyed that they didn't attach the pads as this cover is supposed to be for protection not just decorative!!


----------



## hudsonam

I crammed my new Fire into my KK cover too, just to protect it on its first trip out of the house. It was tight and I took it out later so it won't stretch it out for my KK, but it worked pretty well.


----------



## ak rain

my cover made it to Alaska via Hawaii. made it here Christmas eve! The pins holding straps are smooth and a bit inset so I think they are OK.  the total package is gorgeous and makes my kindle look like a precious journal.

nigelp i hope you find a solution to yours they sent glue on felt dots last time. 
Sylvia


----------



## Winter9

Used oberon since 2010 now, but never used the charm or little thing to fasten to the cover. Some said they ended up with cracked screen. Anyone used it for a time with no problems? It looks really nice


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I've used mine with the charm on the elastic since I bought one for my K2. Absolutely no issues.


----------



## jlee745

I've have used the charm on k3, kindle fire and pw2 with no issues.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Bummed at the sleeves have not returned. I have moved from covers to sleeves and I love Oberon products. So want the sleeves back.


----------



## Winter9

Is it hard to fasten? 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownskins

Winter9, no it's not hard.  Just slide out one end of the bungee used to secure the front pewter button, slide in the charm, and reinsert the end of the bungee cord.

That being said, I don't like charms.  I give them all to my daughter for a charm bracelet or small pendant (she's in grade school).  She has 8 or 9 oberon charms now.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just wish they'd let us have more color choices on the different covers.


----------



## Winter9

My Oberon Hokusai Wave Navy arrived yesterday and it is so gorgeous!!! Just perfect!  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9

Brownskins said:


> Winter9, no it's not hard. Just slide out one end of the bungee used to secure the front pewter button, slide in the charm, and reinsert the end of the bungee cord.
> 
> That being said, I don't like charms. I give them all to my daughter for a charm bracelet or small pendant (she's in grade school). She has 8 or 9 oberon charms now.


Thank you 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

